# Quel desiderio immenso di tradire



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di "delitto premeditato"...


ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


ma sai che c'è? Spero tu sia beccato! Presto, anche. Se non sei fatto per la monogamia (tu, eh, evita di estenderlo come fosse una caratteristica umana generale) evita di stare in un rapporto monogamico, per altro volontario (!) e mentire nel frattempo. O ti trovi una partner che la vede come te, o abbozzi e eviti una storia. Sai quante te ne scopi, così? Gosh, altro che frusta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire *quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale*...


a me fa capire la pochezza di alcuni esseri umani, che pensano di poter decidere per gli altri, mentendo tutto il tempo. Io quelli che lo vanno proprio a cercare li metterei alla gogna.


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


Non ne dubitgnuno ha i suoi gusti e la poligamia può essere uno di questi...Ma che ci
si sposa a fare allora no? Io no ne facciouna questione morale ma se uno ha voglia di avere
40 amanti (per modo di dire) contemporaneamente sono fatti suoi.Ma non sarebbe piu semplice e rilassante non sposarsi
e fare quello che vuole piuttosto che stressarsi
a inventare scuse e bugie al coniuge? non sto parlando  dei tradimenti che avvengono perché 2 s' incontrano e si piacciono complice il destino ma di quelli proprio cercati..
uno lo saprà che non sopporta la monogamia e non si sposa? fa bene anzi benissimo perche conosce se stesso.ma chi lo sa e si sposa lo stesso che si sposa a fare?


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? Spero tu sia beccato! Presto, anche. Se non sei fatto per la monogamia (tu, eh, evita di estenderlo come fosse una caratteristica umana generale) evita di stare in un rapporto monogamico, per altro volontario (!) e mentire nel frattempo. O ti trovi una partner che la vede come te, o abbozzi e eviti una storia. Sai quante te ne scopi, così? Gosh, altro che frusta.



devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...



Nel caso in cui si cerca di tradire quando nella coppia si sta bene è una grossa minchiata. Perchè se esiste la coppia non può esistere il tradimento, altrimenti non facciamo coppia. questo mi pare chiaro. Aggiungerei altro, tipo la stronzaggine di chi fa coppia consapevole di volere tradire, la stronzaggine di chi fa coppia abolendo totalmente la libertà non solo di scelta del partner che tradisce ma di quella parte umana emozionale, razionale, sentimentale e bla bla bla del partner che tradisci e che diventa un burattino nella mani di un'altra persona che non ha assolutamente nessun rispetto per l'essere umano. Nel momento in cui non si ha rispetto per l'essere umano nelle condizioni sopra scritte e anche in altro, chi sta tradendo è dentro talmente brutto quasi a sfiorare e a ritrovarsi come quell'animale che per fortuna si è evoluto ed è diventato l'uomo contemporaneo.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ne dubitgnuno ha i suoi gusti e la poligamia può essere uno di questi...Ma che ci
> si sposa a fare allora no? Io no ne facciouna questione morale ma se uno ha voglia di avere
> 40 amanti (per modo di dire) contemporaneamente sono fatti suoi.Ma non sarebbe piu semplice e rilassante non sposarsi
> e fare quello che vuole piuttosto che stressarsi
> ...


ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, *comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?*





No, assolutamente no. perchè se per caso e ipoteticamente mia moglie dovesse tradirmi e io venissi a sapere che tu sei l'amante, non solo lascerei immediatamente mia moglie per avermi tradito con una persona come te, ma stavolta oltre che storpiarti a vita, dedicherei la mia vita per starti addosso fino a farti rimpiangere di essere nato.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> No, assolutamente no. perchè se per caso e ipoteticamente mia moglie dovesse tradirmi e io venissi a sapere che tu sei l'amante, non solo lascerei immediatamente mia moglie per avermi tradito con una persona come te, ma stavolta oltre che storpiarti a vita, dedicherei la mia vita per starti addosso fino a farti rimpiangere di essere nato.



scusa, fatti vedere da uno psichiatra...ma di quelli bravi


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, *ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro*? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


nessuno, se la tua partner è consapevole. prova a chiedere a lei cosa ne pensa se ti fai qualche scopata in giro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> scusa, fatti vedere da uno psichiatra...ma di quelli bravi



Perchè ti senti attaccato? ho espresso la mia opinione, diversa dalla tua, non posso? 

Dico, stiamo discutendo no? tu dici la tua io dico la mia. Certo, dopo averti pestato per bene ( pestato te, metaforicamente) una frase del genere la penseresti, di sicuro immerso nei pensieri di chi si è cagato addosso non uscirebbe sta frase che mi hai postato. 

Comunque se hai qualche dritta postami il cell dello psichiatra in MP, NSI sa mai servisse.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. *Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca *del matrimonio. *Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna*, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


Ah no?

Tua moglie la pensa così?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?


ma quale sofferto molto, cambia spacciatore. Certo che ognuno vive come crede. Anche tua moglie/compagna ne ha il diritto, o il tuo diritto è maggiore del suo? Se lei pensa che tu sia fedele -perché il vostro rapporto, ripeto volontario, è monogamico- e tu non lo sei, tu sei in difetto gravissimo. Le stai facendo un torto enorme e stai scegliendo per lei, le stai impedendo di scegliere. Se te la sei pure andata a cercare, e giusto perché "fare sesso con altri da sposati è eccitante" sei persona da allontanare (avrei voluto dire: sei da castrazione chimica, ma è mattina e non mi va di partire col bazooka)


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, comunque *ognuno vive come crede o no*?


Vero. Ma nel momento in cui ci leghiamo ad altre persone, penso che come minimo si debba loro l'onestà di mostrarci per quello che siamo davvero e accettarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti attaccato? ho espresso la mia opinione, diversa dalla tua, non posso?
> 
> Dico, stiamo discutendo no? tu dici la tua io dico la mia. Certo, dopo averti pestato per bene ( pestato te, metaforicamente) una frase del genere la penseresti, di sicuro immerso nei pensieri di chi si è cagato addosso non uscirebbe sta frase che mi hai postato.
> 
> Comunque se hai qualche dritta postami il cell dello psichiatra in MP, NSI sa mai servisse.


appunto la mia opinione è che tu abbia bisogno di uno psichiatra...comunque non ho nessun interesse a parlare con te, quindi da questo momento qualsiasi cosa scriverai, anche riprendendo miei post, non ti risponderò...

P.S. in generale quelli come te, che condanno fermamente i traditori come me, sono quelli che vanno poi a puttane...ma parlo poi in generale, non dico che tu lo faccia.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


Tradire 'a freddo' e con nonchalance, come se fosse un divertimento come un altro, è l'unico tipo di tradimento che proprio non riesco a capire e in cui non mi immedesimerò mai.

Posso interpretarlo come la conseguenza di una fondamentale incapacità di amare, di affrontare una relazione vera con un'altra persona, una grande immaturità affettiva, insomma. Non mi viene altro in mente.

In ogni caso trovo che tante energie dedicate alla pianificazione e alla ricerca del tradimento mostrino soprattutto un grande vuoto affettivo che si cerca di riempire maldestramente con relazioni sessuali.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...*non siamo fatti pe la monogamia*. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


ammesso e non concesso che sia vero... non è meglio trovarsi una compagna che la pensi allo stesso modo, invece che vivere raccontando cazzate giorno dopo giorno a chi ti vive vicino?


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale sofferto molto, cambia spacciatore. Certo che ognuno vive come crede. Anche tua moglie/compagna ne ha il diritto, o il tuo diritto è maggiore del suo? Se lei pensa che tu sia fedele -perché il vostro rapporto, ripeto volontario, è monogamico- e tu non lo sei, tu sei in difetto gravissimo. Le stai facendo un torto enorme e stai scegliendo per lei, le stai impedendo di scegliere. Se te la sei pure andata a cercare, e giusto perché "fare sesso con altri da sposati è eccitante" sei persona da allontanare (avrei voluto dire: sei da castrazione chimica, ma è mattina e non mi va di partire col bazooka)



be questa è fantastica.. siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà e mi sento dire che dovrei essere castrato chimicamente perchè ammetto di essere un traditore...ragazzi il medioevo è finito. Anche tu hai bisogno di cure. Ma cosa ci fanno persone come te o ultimo e altri su questo sito? Vi iscrivete al portale dell'infedeltà per criticare quelli che tradiscono? Sieti un po' strani eh...


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> appunto la mia opinione è che tu abbia bisogno di uno psichiatra...comunque non ho nessun interesse a parlare con te, quindi da questo momento qualsiasi cosa scriverai, anche riprendendo miei post, non ti risponderò...
> 
> P.S. in generale *quelli come te, che condanno fermamente i traditori come me, sono quelli che vanno poi a puttane...ma parlo poi in generale*, non dico che tu lo faccia.


Stai scambiando Ultimo per uno che moraleggia e sentenzia per puro perbenismo e invece è una persona che ha vissuto tanto e ha approfondito certe questioni, al contrario di te, come altri e altre qui. Magari evita di generalizzare.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> appunto la mia opinione è che tu abbia bisogno di uno psichiatra...comunque non ho nessun interesse a parlare con te, quindi da questo momento qualsiasi cosa scriverai, anche riprendendo miei post, non ti risponderò...
> 
> P.S. in generale quelli come te, che condanno fermamente i traditori come me, sono quelli che vanno poi a puttane...ma parlo poi in generale, non dico che tu lo faccia.



Che tu mi risponda oppure no sai quanto me ne può fregare, puoi perderci soltanto tu. Di certo non io.


Testina, io non condanno i traditori, sei tu che lo stai asserendo. Questo mi fa pensare a quanta paura possano farti cerebrolesi come me, ma mi fa piacere eh, perchè con persone come me tipi come te starebbero in campana. 

PS: SI ho provato ad andare a puttane quando ero giovane, mi è rimasto moscio, anzi, mai lo avevo visto così piccolo, secondo me si è addirittura ritirato e se dovevamo misurarlo sarebbe stato necessario usare il segno negativo - 

Però ti faccio un'altra confidenza, la pagai quella donna che evito di appellarla con l'aggettivo che un coglione come te usa a priori sicuramente in maniera offensiva.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


mi pare anche giusto sposarsi solo per questo .fico


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be questa è fantastica.. siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà e mi sento dire che dovrei essere castrato chimicamente perchè ammetto di essere un traditore...ragazzi il medioevo è finito. Anche tu hai bisogno di cure. Ma cosa ci fanno persone come te o ultimo e altri su questo sito? Vi iscrivete al portale dell'infedeltà per criticare quelli che tradiscono? Sieti un po' strani eh...


Magari il tuo approccio è un po' poco critico e molto parziale. Tradire ci può anche stare, se ne può parlare e si può tentare di capire... ma minimizzare il tradimento e presentarlo alla stregua di un passatempo come fai tu è irritante da leggere, sinceramente.


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ammesso e non concesso che sia vero... non è meglio trovarsi una compagna che la pensi allo stesso modo, invece che vivere raccontando cazzate giorno dopo giorno a chi ti vive vicino?




In linea di massimo penso proprio che sia vero (non monogamici) e ce lo dimostrano i fatti di tutti i tempi ovviamente con i dovuti distinguo e sfumature.
D'accordo con te sul rivelarsi subito, com'è nobile la sincerità, invece chi fa così di nobile non ha proprio un bel nulla senza contare il fatto che chi tradisce molto difficilmente accetta di portare a sua volta le corna.
Le fa ma non le vuole.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Stai scambiando Ultimo per uno che moraleggia e sentenzia per puro perbenismo e invece è una persona che ha vissuto tanto e ha approfondito certe questioni, al contrario di te, come altri e altre qui. Magari evita di generalizzare.



a me sembra uno che sa solo insultare, invece che discutere, mi ha appena dato del coglione cerebroleso...


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale sofferto molto, cambia spacciatore. Certo che ognuno vive come crede. Anche tua moglie/compagna ne ha il diritto, o il tuo diritto è maggiore del suo? Se lei pensa che tu sia fedele -perché il vostro rapporto, ripeto volontario, è monogamico- e tu non lo sei, tu sei in difetto gravissimo. Le stai facendo un torto enorme e stai scegliendo per lei, le stai impedendo di scegliere. Se te la sei pure andata a cercare, e giusto perché "fare sesso con altri da sposati è eccitante" sei persona da allontanare (avrei voluto dire: sei da castrazione chimica, ma è mattina e non mi va di partire col bazooka)



Semplicemente perfetto!! :up:
E' in difetto gravissimo.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> a me sembra uno che sa solo insultare, invece che discutere, mi ha appena dato del coglione cerebroleso...


Leggi sopra. Il tuo approccio al tema non è dei migliori.

Solo perché siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà non vuol dire che stiamo su un altro pianeta, dove i valori personali e la sensibilità sono aboliti.

Prova a fare un discorso come quello che hai fatto che ne so, al bar sotto casa, durante una gita fuori porta con gli amici o al prossimo pranzo di famiglia, e vedi se non ti insultano


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari il tuo approccio è un po' poco critico e molto parziale. Tradire ci può anche stare, se ne può parlare e si può tentare di capire... ma minimizzare il tradimento e presentarlo alla stregua di un passatempo come fai tu è irritante da leggere, sinceramente.


ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, voi siete dei moralisti, perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma quando mai, io non so insultare e ti ho dato solo del coglione, ti sei dimenticato "testina"


Vedrai.. vedrai chi è davvero capace d'insultare. :mrgreen:  

Posso dartelo un consiglio, impara a leggere prima di rispondere, noterai la motivazione giusta del mio complimento nei tuoi riguardi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be questa è fantastica.. siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà e mi sento dire che dovrei essere castrato chimicamente perchè ammetto di essere un traditore...ragazzi il medioevo è finito. Anche tu hai bisogno di cure. Ma cosa ci fanno persone come te o ultimo e altri su questo sito? Vi iscrivete al portale dell'infedeltà per criticare quelli che tradiscono? Sieti un po' strani eh...


e tu invece continui a non capire cosa questo forum è. Perché non ti fai un giro fuori, per trovarti le scopate che ti aggradano, mettendoci anche la faccia e non il pisello virtuale? Ripeto, spero tu sia beccato. Vorrei vedere se anche tua moglie la vede come te e pensa di "star vivendo come le aggrada" una volta scoperto che il maritino non sa nemmeno tenersi l'uccello nei pantaloni, capacità che in genere si acquista a 13 anni.


----------



## JON (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be questa è fantastica.. siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà e mi sento dire che dovrei essere castrato chimicamente perchè ammetto di essere un traditore...ragazzi il medioevo è finito. Anche tu hai bisogno di cure. Ma cosa ci fanno persone come te o ultimo e altri su questo sito? Vi iscrivete al portale dell'infedeltà per criticare quelli che tradiscono? Sieti un po' strani eh...


Madonna. Speriamo che non fai la fine di Silvano.


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?



Però mi sembra che tu non ci abbia ancora risposto su come la pensa tua moglie.
Ci scommetterei che lei ti crede fedele, vero?
E dorme sonni tranquilli...
Resto comunque in attesa.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, voi siete dei moralisti, perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)



Non abbiamo scritto che non si possa tradire..! Impara a leggere "2"


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, voi siete dei moralisti, perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)


io attribuisco alla coppia un valore, e se decido di stare in coppia tutto quello che ruota intorno a quel rapporto, sesso compreso, ha un valore. 
se mi voglio divertire diversamente preferisco stare da sola e fare quello che mi piace


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *In linea di massimo penso proprio che sia vero (non monogamici)* e ce lo dimostrano i fatti di tutti i tempi ovviamente con i dovuti distinguo e sfumature.
> D'accordo con te sul rivelarsi subito, com'è nobile la sincerità, invece chi fa così di nobile non ha proprio un bel nulla senza contare il fatto che chi tradisce molto difficilmente accetta di portare a sua volta le corna.
> Le fa ma non le vuole.


hai ragione, biologicamente non siamo fatti per la monogamia, nessun mammifero lo è... ma l'essere umano si distingue per l'autocoscienza. Può decidere e scegliere, cosa che un animale non fa.


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, *voi siete dei moralisti, *perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)




Se fossimo davvero così, anzi, devo parlare per me, avrei mandato affanculo alla velocità della luce il fedifrago che ho accanto a me...
P.s.: però devo dire che post come i tuoi me lo rimettono in mente...


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, voi siete dei moralisti, perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)


Comunque noi sul Portale dell'Infedeltà facciamo un po' come cazzo ci pare 

[video=youtube;ZlhNFgjq_lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhNFgjq_lY[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ecco qui casca l'asino...scusa perchè irritante? Per voi è irritante il fatto che io dica che tradire sia un piacevole passatempo? E' la mia opinione, il mio modo di vedere la vita, voi avete opinioni diverse. Ma non siete migliori di me. Il punto è che anche se non volete ammetterlo, voi siete dei moralisti, perchè attribuite al sesso un valore morale. E va bene io rispetto la vostra posizione, ma voi dovete rispettare la mia e non darmi del coglione cerebroleso, superficiale da castrare chimicamente (cit. di alcuni post)


io attribuisco valore ETICO (non morale, ché della morale vigente, cattolica, materna e familiarista me ne sbatto altamente) a tutto quel che facciamo. Tutto. A maggior ragione, a quel che scegliamo. A me sembri peggio del cane che piscia negli angoli, però di nascosto, sia mai che lo si sappia, perché è liberatorio. Ma liberatorio de che, se in coppia ti ci sei messo tu?????

Per altro, una scopata con uno sconosciuto che si lancia in frasi volgari per eccitarsi e trova doppiamente eccitante il fatto di trasgredire regole che ha spontaneamente sottoscritto, scusa, ma...anche no, certamente no, manco morta. Mi fareste quasi tenerezza, ti dirò, se non foste tristissimi.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Io vorrei capire una cosa, perchè se una persona mette del moralismo nei discorsi ( non parlo di me) viene spesso ripreso? 

E' una domanda che mi pongo spesso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque noi sul Portale dell'Infedeltà facciamo un po' come cazzo ci pare
> 
> [video=youtube;ZlhNFgjq_lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhNFgjq_lY[/video]



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque noi sul Portale dell'Infedeltà facciamo un po' come cazzo ci pare
> 
> [video=youtube;ZlhNFgjq_lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhNFgjq_lY[/video]


katzo, sei da verde!!!!!! (ma non posso, darla in giro, etc etc)


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io attribuisco valore ETICO (non morale, ché della morale vigente, cattalica, materna e familiarista me ne sbatto altamente) a tutto quel che facciamo. Tutto. A maggior ragione, a quel che scegliamo. A me sembri peggio del cane che piscia negli angoli, però di nascosto, sia mai che lo si sappia, perché è liberatorio. *Ma liberatorio de che, se in coppia ti ci sei messo tu?????
> *
> Per altro, una scopata con uno sconosciuto che si lancia in frasi volgari per eccitarsi e trova doppiamente eccitante il fatto di *trasgredire regole che ha spontaneamente sottoscritto*, scusa, ma...anche no, certamente no, manco morta. Mi fareste quasi tenerezza, ti dirò, se non foste tristissimi.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> katzo, sei da verde!!!!!! (ma non posso, darla in giro, etc etc)


anche io devo darla in giro. :mrgreen:
a te però il verde l'ho dato :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> katzo, sei da verde!!!!!! (ma non posso, darla in giro, etc etc)


Io sarei stato molto felice se tu nel forum non fossi mai entrata, minchia mi tocca cercarmi su google " katzo" non vorrei fosse latino. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io devo darla in giro. :mrgreen:
> a te però il verde l'ho dato :mrgreen:


:kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sarei stato molto felice se tu nel forum non fossi mai entrata, minchia mi tocca cercarmi su google " katzo" non vorrei fosse latino. :rotfl::rotfl:



ahahahahahahahhahaha :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa, perchè se una persona mette del moralismo nei discorsi ( non parlo di me) viene spesso ripreso?
> 
> E' una domanda che mi pongo spesso.


Perchè spesso si pensa che chi usa un certo modo poi sia uno che predica bene e razzola male, che per carità...è pieno il mondo...ma chi beccato su un punto elargisce epiteti simili è una persona che a mio parere ha ben poco da dire perchè non ha la capacità di argomentare una beneamata minchia!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..




Verissimo..........:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Verissimo..........:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


e con questo, direi che possiamo chiudere...:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè spesso si pensa che chi usa un certo modo poi sia uno che predica bene e razzola male, che per carità...è pieno il mondo...ma chi beccato su un punto elargisce epiteti simili è una persona che a mio parere ha ben poco da dire perchè non ha la capacità di argomentare una beneamata minchia!



Ok, capisco, effettivamente il ragionamento fila, è strano però che esista la parola moralismo e la si identifichi a priori negativa, molto strano. Comunque ho fatto una domanda ad katzum. Perdonatemi. :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> *devi aver sofferto molto*...mi dispiace, comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?


ahahahahahahahahahhhhhaahha 
VOGLIO TESLA, CHIAMATEMI TESLA.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, capisco, effettivamente il ragionamento fila, è strano però che esista la parola moralismo e la si identifichi a priori negativa, molto strano. Comunque *ho fatto una domanda ad katzum*. Perdonatemi. :singleeye:




:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, capisco, effettivamente il ragionamento fila, è strano però che esista la parola moralismo e la si identifichi a priori negativa, molto strano. Comunque ho fatto una domanda ad katzum. Perdonatemi. :singleeye:


Spesso la parola viene confusa con ipocrita...viene usata per chi ha schemi mentali troppo rigidi...
Il problema è che spesso viene usata malamente...
E viene usata male soprattutto da persone che pretendono di conoscere i vari vissuti delle persone con cui interagiscono...
Per farla breve...c'è gente che parla per dar aria alla bocca!


----------



## zanna (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spesso la parola viene confusa con ipocrita...viene usata per chi ha schemi mentali troppo rigidi...
> Il problema è che spesso viene usata malamente...
> E viene usata male soprattutto da persone che pretendono di conoscere i vari vissuti delle persone con cui interagiscono...
> Per farla breve...*c'è gente che parla per dar aria alla bocca!*


E con questo penso che sia stato detto tutto ...


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna. Speriamo che non fai la fine di Silvano.


quello che rimase con la fava in mano?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spesso la parola viene confusa con ipocrita...viene usata per chi ha schemi mentali troppo rigidi...
> Il problema è che spesso viene usata malamente...
> E viene usata male soprattutto da persone che pretendono di conoscere i vari vissuti delle persone con cui interagiscono...
> Per farla breve...c'è gente che parla per dar aria alla bocca!



jesavècomprì


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

*Ari ari ari ah, ori ori ori oh*

pure tu pero non aiuti cosi....
ascolta. parti male, malissimo.
non sei l unico qui ad aver tradito per diletto.
ognuno i cazzi suoi.
nonpenso ci siano casi davvero analoghi al 100% di tradimento qui su tradinet, cioe' nella vita reale c'e' chi tradisce perche "ero annoiato" ..........................
ma tu non puoi rivolgerti cosi a persone di cui non sai nlla. come Ultimo. allora, prima di rispondere ad Ultimo io mi andrei a fare un giro per thread e capire perche questo ultimo mi scrive quello mi scrive.
poi piano piano capisci da te, non hai mica sempre bisogno di andare a leggere i post vecchi. ma se nemmeno inizi un interoquiare decente con gli altri utenti non li conoscerai mai....sempre che a te interessi davvero conoscerci e confrontarti.
se invece sei qui per botta e risposta del tipo:
scopare e' bello
si lo e'
anche tradire
no per me no
ah per me si, 
ah tu allora scambiamoci MP...

no....

qui c'e' chi soffre e ha sofferto....c'e' chi ha tradito e chi e' stato tradito, c'e' hi ne l uno ne l altro (come me).

io forse potrrei avvicinarmi di piu al tuo penisero che a quello chi chi invece tradisce per amore, in quel caso per me e' una maialata enorme negare, mentire, soffrire.,....ti sei innamorato? bene molla tutto e viviti l amore.....SE l hai fatto perche ti sei innamorato....non ha davvero senso restare.
e sesso e amore no vanno di pari passo. 
ma c'e' modo e modo di esprimere le propie opinioni. il tuo cosi risulta impertinente e irrispettoso.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sarei stato molto felice se tu nel forum non fossi mai entrata, minchia mi tocca cercarmi su google " katzo" non vorrei fosse latino. :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> katzo, sei da verde!!!!!! (ma non posso, *darla in giro*, etc etc)





Simy ha detto:


> *anche io devo darla in giro*. :mrgreen:
> a te però il verde l'ho dato :mrgreen:


La date poco, siete un po' troppo moraliste


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e con questo, direi che possiamo chiudere...:singleeye:




Dai basta con sti falsi moralismi...se andassi al maxim non troverei 1 stanza libera,a quest'ora..apri gli  occhi Annarele  e quante coppiette clandestine ci saranno sui nostri colli???


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La date poco, siete un po' troppo moraliste



ahahahaahaaah


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Verissimo..........:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Lothar, pentiti. Stasera un rosario per te apa:


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


Torno IT e rispondo...
Abbiamo visto che ci sono personaggi che cercano da fare a prescindere da tutto perchè è divertente e perchè è meglio fottere in giro quando si è in coppia piuttosto che single.
Ragionamento più diffuso di quello che si pensa in realtà...
Non stupiamoci dell'esistenza di siti del genere...ci sono siti dove ti insegnano a costruire bombe, ci sono siti dove insegnano alle ragazzine come diventare l'anoressica perfetta...ci sono siti dove i pedofili fanno scambio di foto oltre l'indecenza umana manco fossero figurine...
Insomma, l'essere umano è in qualche modo portato al male, verso se stessi e verso il prossimo.
Ci si impegna per mantenersi su un livello socialmente "normale", poi ci sono queste schegge impazzite che perseguono una strada eticamente (non ricordo chi ha parlato di etica, ma reputo anche io sia meglio usare questo termine) scorretta.
E che ci dobbiamo fare? Prendiamo su e portiamo a casa...

Il tradimento è una cosa naturale, nel senso più puro del termine, ma visto che siamo esseri senzienti ci si dovrebbe fermare un attimo a pensare a quello che si fa...
La ricerca del tradimento mi sembra allucinante, il tradimento può accadere, questo sì...
Chi lo va a cercare deliberatamente (lungi da me offendere o dare giudizi in merito) dovrebbe avere la buona creanza di rimanere solo...
O qual è il problema? La solitudine fa paura? Tutto ha un prezzo...bisogna capire quanto si vuol spendere...


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure tu pero non aiuti cosi....
> ascolta. parti male, malissimo.
> non sei l unico qui ad aver tradito per diletto.
> ognuno i cazzi suoi.
> ...


scusa, ma guarda che io non mi sono mai rivolto ad Ultimo per primo (gioco di parole)...è sempre lui che attacca me per primo, con epiteti vari. Io ho espresso la mia opinione in questo forum. E lui subito dopo ha detto che se scoprisse che sua moglie ha un'amante come me la lascerebbe e mi starebbe addosso tutta la vita....mi dite che cazzo c'entra con la discussione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa, perchè se una persona mette del moralismo nei discorsi ( non parlo di me) viene spesso ripreso?
> 
> E' una domanda che mi pongo spesso.


Perchè nell'epoca post-edonistica che stiamo vivendo, tutto ciò che è sottrarsi(bada bene, sottrarsi, non contravvenire, che si fa con la motivazione del cambiamento) alle regole, ha assunto una connotazione non solo positiva, ma che rasenta l'esaltazione.
Di contro, chi continua a rispettare le regole che ha sottoscritto viene deriso.
Il problema però è questo: se io sono in un sistema, per restarci devo seguire le regole del sistema.
Posso apporre piccole variazioni, ma non posso sistematicamente sottrarmi alle regole.
Se lo faccio, le stesse regole del sistema prima o poi mi faranno fuori(dal sistema).
E se quello in cui sono è un sistema complesso, non è possibile prevedere quando questo avverrà.
Ma chi si sottrae alle regole solitamente dice di sbattersene del sistema, nonostante ci viva.
Le irride. Però ci vive. Perchè non potrebbe fare altrimenti: infatti, per potersi sottrarre alle regole, conta sul fatto che la maggior parte degli altri componenti del sistema le segua.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Verissimo..........:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Lothar, stavo pensando. Come mai se ti quoto esce questa cosa: [/COLOR] ?

Io credo che tu abbia problemi con il quote. Guarda che non c'è niente di male sai. Ammetterlo è il primo passo. Penso che qualcuno possa aiutarti qui, sei in buone mani!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai basta con sti falsi moralismi...se andassi al maxim non troverei 1 stanza libera,a quest'ora..apri gli  occhi Annarele  e quante coppiette clandestine ci saranno sui nostri colli???


vabeh, sempre meno di quelle che non sono al maxim, no?
Poi, anche fosse una media elevata di clandestini, che vuol dire? C'era anche una media elevata di berlusconiani, ma ciò non toglie che mi facciano schifo lo stesso...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, stavo pensando. Come mai se ti quoto esce questa cosa: [/COLOR] ?
> 
> Io credo che tu abbia problemi con il quote. Guarda che non c'è niente di male sai. Ammetterlo è il primo passo. Penso che qualcuno possa aiutarti qui, sei in buone mani!



E'opera degli Admin perfidi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> scusa, ma guarda che io non mi sono mai rivolto ad Ultimo per primo (gioco di parole)...è sempre lui che attacca me per primo, con epiteti vari. Io ho espresso la mia opinione in questo forum. E lui subito dopo ha detto che se scoprisse che sua moglie ha un'amante come me la lascerebbe e mi starebbe addosso tutta la vita....mi dite che cazzo c'entra con la discussione?


ma perche forse per ultimo il tipo di tradimento che attui tu e' uno dei peggiori. e non ha tuti i torti se parti dal presupposto che il tradimento fa schifo di base, puoi solo peggiorare, non c'e' un tradimento un po meno schifoso....
schifo e' la base....
non vedi io come mi rivolgo a birba? contro di lei nulla...assolutamente....chi lka conosce? non so nulla di lei, ma per ocme e' entrata e si e' posta (prescindendo dal fatto che non fa nulla di meno o piu da quello che fa qui la maggior parte) a me non mi ha socnfinferata.
tutto qui, di personale non c'e' nulla.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

alle 10 del mattino e già quelli copulano?
per carità, che spreco di energieXD





lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai basta con sti falsi moralismi...se andassi al maxim non troverei 1 stanza libera,a quest'ora..apri gli  occhi Annarele  e quante coppiette clandestine ci saranno sui nostri colli???


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Torno IT e rispondo...
> Abbiamo visto che ci sono personaggi che cercano da fare a prescindere da tutto perchè è divertente e perchè è meglio fottere in giro quando si è in coppia piuttosto che single.
> Ragionamento più diffuso di quello che si pensa in realtà...
> Non stupiamoci dell'esistenza di siti del genere...ci sono siti dove ti insegnano a costruire bombe, ci sono siti dove insegnano alle ragazzine come diventare l'anoressica perfetta...ci sono siti dove i pedofili fanno scambio di foto oltre l'indecenza umana manco fossero figurine...
> ...


io però li giudico, in verità. Li giudico inadatti a frequentarMI


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè nell'epoca post-edonistica che stiamo vivendo, tutto ciò che è sottrarsi(bada bene, sottrarsi, non contravvenire, che si fa con la motivazione del cambiamento) alle regole, ha assunto una connotazione non solo positiva, ma che rasenta l'esaltazione.
> Di contro, chi continua a rispettare le regole che ha sottoscritto viene deriso.
> Il problema però è questo: se io sono in un sistema, per restarci devo seguire le regole del sistema.
> Posso apporre piccole variazioni, ma non posso sistematicamente sottrarmi alle regole.
> ...



Si credo di aver capito bene.


Ti faccio una domanda, e seriamente scrivo che non è una provocazione, è soltanto una domanda aperta a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere: Per sistema s'intende il forum? la realtà? entrambi? e se entrambi, si usa lo stesso parametro? 

Altre opzioni se si vogliono aggiungere sono ben accette.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La date poco, siete un po' troppo moraliste


ecc'hairagionepurete! Aspetta che ora mi lancio in volgarità assortite, magari qualcuno di passaggio lo becco per una sveltina.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io però li giudico, in verità. Li giudico inadatti a frequentarMI


Ah ma io sono d'accordo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè nell'epoca post-edonistica che stiamo vivendo, tutto ciò che è sottrarsi(bada bene, sottrarsi, non contravvenire, che si fa con la motivazione del cambiamento) alle regole, ha assunto una connotazione non solo positiva, ma che rasenta l'esaltazione.
> Di contro, chi continua a rispettare le regole che ha sottoscritto viene deriso.
> Il problema però è questo: se io sono in un sistema, per restarci devo seguire le regole del sistema.
> Posso apporre piccole variazioni, ma non posso sistematicamente sottrarmi alle regole.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Che poi che il tradimento sia naturale è tutto da dimostrare. Se per regolarci dobbiamo guardare gli animali lo sarebbe pure l'incesto.

A me, da moglie innamorata e felice prima della crisi e compagna innamorata e felice adesso, di tradire non me ne è mai fregato proprio niente.

E se andiamo a vedere, anche quando io e il mio ex marito eravamo in crisi nera, tradire non mi è mai sembrato naturale, anzi. L'ho vissuto anche con un certo disagio, a volte. Per me è molto più naturale la trasparenza, che vi devo dire.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> scusa, ma guarda che io non mi sono mai rivolto ad Ultimo per primo (gioco di parole)...è sempre lui che attacca me per primo, con epiteti vari. Io ho espresso la mia opinione in questo forum. E lui subito dopo ha detto che se scoprisse che sua moglie ha un'amante come me la lascerebbe e mi starebbe addosso tutta la vita....mi dite che cazzo c'entra con la discussione?


Non girare le carte. 

Perchè con l'affermazione tua dove scrivi che si può tradire per il semplice gusto di farlo e l'affermazione mia di bastonarti a sangue non saprei proprio chi dei due l'ha sparata più grossa. Solo che nel mio caso sarebbe la conseguenza di una tua azione. 

te capì testina?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, stavo pensando. Come mai se ti quoto esce questa cosa: [/COLOR] ?
> 
> Io credo che tu abbia problemi con il quote. Guarda che non c'è niente di male sai. Ammetterlo è il primo passo. Penso che qualcuno possa aiutarti qui, sei in buone mani!


:rotfl:


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io però li giudico, in verità. Li giudico inadatti a frequentarMI


nooo non posso frequentarti? Me ne farò una ragione :up: chissà magari sei anche una bella gnocca


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque noi sul Portale dell'Infedeltà facciamo un po' come cazzo ci pare
> 
> [video=youtube;ZlhNFgjq_lY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhNFgjq_lY[/video]


guzzanti mon amour:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo di aver capito bene.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, e seriamente scrivo che non è una provocazione, è soltanto una domanda aperta a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere: Per sistema s'intende il forum? la realtà? entrambi? e se entrambi, si usa lo stesso parametro?
> ...


Minchia, un rosso per questo post? e meno male che avevo scritto che non era provocazione, vabbè non si sarà letto, forse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma io sono d'accordo...


Non avevo dubbi


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> nooo non posso frequentarti? Me ne farò una ragione :up: chissà magari sei anche una bella gnocca


e tu un cazzone. Te lo dico da gnocca, eh.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi che il tradimento sia naturale è tutto da dimostrare. Se per regolarci dobbiamo guardare gli animali lo sarebbe pure l'incesto.
> 
> A me, da moglie innamorata e felice prima della crisi e compagna innamorata e felice adesso, di tradire non me ne è mai fregato proprio niente.
> 
> E se andiamo a vedere, anche quando io e il mio ex marito eravamo in crisi nera, tradire non mi è mai sembrato naturale, anzi. L'ho vissuto anche con un certo disagio, a volte. Per me è molto più naturale la trasparenza, che vi devo dire.



buon per te, ma chi tradisce non è una bestia


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e tu un cazzone. Te lo dico da gnocca, eh.



cazzone nel senso di super dotato vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo di aver capito bene.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, e seriamente scrivo che non è una provocazione, è soltanto una domanda aperta a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere: Per sistema s'intende il forum? la realtà? entrambi? e se entrambi, si usa lo stesso parametro?
> ...


il sistema può essere qualunque cosa. Ci sono modelli matematici che si applicano a varie realtà per prevederne i comportamenti, per dire.
Ci sono modelli semplicissimi e modelli complessi, prendi ad esempio le previsioni del tempo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo di aver capito bene.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, e seriamente scrivo che non è una provocazione, è soltanto una domanda aperta a tutti quelli che vorranno rispondere: Per sistema s'intende il forum? la realtà? entrambi? e se entrambi, si usa lo stesso parametro?
> ...


Per sistema si intende a mio parere la società...il forum è semplicemente uno specchio di quello che la società è...solo con meno filtri!
Del resto ne scopriremmo delle belle se tutti nella vita di tutti i giorni indossassimo una maschera (vera! tipo quelle di Venezia :mrgreen e potessimo essere davvero noi stessi...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> buon per te, ma chi tradisce non è una bestia


ma sole non ha scritto che chi tradisce e' una bestia!!!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per sistema si intende a mio parere la società...il forum è semplicemente uno specchio di quello che la società è...solo con meno filtri!
> Del resto ne scopriremmo delle belle se tutti nella vita di tutti i giorni indossassimo una maschera (vera! tipo quelle di Venezia :mrgreen e potessimo essere davvero noi stessi...


ot 
ti ho aperto un thread in privee...corriiii


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> cazzone nel senso di super dotato vero?


tardissimo amico, ritenta: sarai, forse, fortunato.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> nooo non posso frequentarti? Me ne farò una ragione :up: chissà magari sei anche una bella gnocca



E secondo te dare della gnocca a chi non ti da confidenza,( non credo AB abbia mai scherzato con te) è meno grave del signor Ultimo che vuole bastonarti? 
Sicuramente non sai se è sposata, se è fidanzata, se è avvezza a scherzare in queste modalità.


Aristopippo, mavafanculu va 

Minchia morale aòòòò


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> buon per te, ma chi tradisce non è una bestia


dipende come .
se dichiara che trova divertente tradire soprattutto se si ha accanto qualcuno che su di noi confida e progetta è ben peggiore di un animale che a queste meschinerie non arriva.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come .
> se dichiara che trova divertente tradire soprattutto se si ha accanto qualcuno che su di noi confida e progetta è ben peggiore di un animale che a queste meschinerie non arriva.



Hai dato del meschino ad aristopippo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai dato del meschino ad aristopippo.


me ne impippo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per sistema si intende a mio parere la società...il forum è semplicemente uno specchio di quello che la società è...solo con meno filtri!
> Del resto ne scopriremmo delle belle se tutti nella vita di tutti i giorni indossassimo una maschera (vera! tipo quelle di Venezia :mrgreen e potessimo essere davvero noi stessi...


io per essere me stessa mica ho bisogno di una maschera.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per sistema si intende a mio parere la società...il forum è semplicemente uno specchio di quello che la società è...solo con meno filtri!
> Del resto ne scopriremmo delle belle se tutti nella vita di tutti i giorni indossassimo una maschera (vera! tipo quelle di Venezia :mrgreen e potessimo essere davvero noi stessi...


ma no che non è uno specchio, essù. Su una sola cosa ha ragione il triste nuovo acquisto: qui si approda per alcuni motivi -vari- che non necessariamente sono in media, aggiungo io. C'è anche chi, fortunato, il tradimento non l'ha incocciato mai, né in un verso né nell'altro e a me sembrano molto più in media loro


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come .
> se dichiara che trova divertente tradire soprattutto se si ha accanto qualcuno che su di noi confida e progetta è ben peggiore di un animale che a queste meschinerie non arriva.


aprovazione massima


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> buon per te, ma chi tradisce non è una bestia


Mai detto questo. Mi sembra che il paragone con gli animali sia uscito per giustificare il fatto che l'uomo non sia per natura monogamo, come hai detto tu nel primo post di questo 3d, mi pare.

Io penso che cosa sia l'uomo non si possa proprio dire, visto che gli esseri umani sono diversi tra loro come il giorno e la notte, andiamo da Hitler a San Francesco.

La natura umana è talmente variegata, talmente plasmata da mille fattori diversi, che ciascuno può solo parlare per sé senza cercare giustificazioni biologiche al tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> buon per te, ma chi tradisce non è una bestia


non necessariamente, no. Ma può essere una bestia che tradisce.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


a me qualche anno fa mi dissero che il sesso era un bel gioco e che, nonostante la moglie, lui aveva voglia di giocare
io credo che non sia un problema approcciare nel mondo reale, ma sia solo più difficile, ora come ora la gente non ha voglia di rompersi tanto le palle a provarci con qualcuno e a prendere magari un due di picche e allora si cercano mezzi più semplici, in questo caso il web


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mai detto questo. Mi sembra che il paragone con gli animali sia uscito per giustificare il fatto che l'uomo non sia per natura monogamo, come hai detto tu nel primo post di questo 3d, mi pare.
> 
> Io penso che cosa sia l'uomo non si possa proprio dire, visto che gli esseri umani sono diversi tra loro come il giorno e la notte, andiamo da Hitler a San Francesco.
> 
> La natura umana è talmente variegata, talmente plasmata da mille fattori diversi, *che ciascuno può solo parlare per sé senza cercare giustificazioni biologiche al tradimento*.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende come .
> se dichiara che trova divertente tradire soprattutto se si ha accanto qualcuno che su di noi confida e progetta è ben peggiore di un animale che a queste meschinerie non arriva.


ecco, così mi risparmio di argomentare.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aprovazione massima


è scapata una p....ops deve esserci un raduno:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a me qualche anno fa mi dissero che il sesso era un bel gioco e che, nonostante la moglie, lui aveva voglia di giocare
> io credo che non sia un problema approcciare nel mondo reale, ma sia solo più difficile, ora come ora la gente non ha voglia di rompersi tanto le palle a provarci con qualcuno e a prendere magari un due di picche e allora si cercano mezzi più semplici, in questo caso il web


ma infatti è codardia e uno degli effetti nefasti della "società dei consumi". Riduzione di tutto alla gratificazione immediata, da perseguire col minor sforzo possibile e la minima intimità possibile (giusto quella che serve a mangiare un piatto di pasta). Io rimetterei in auge le imprese, come le fatiche di Ercole, per dire 
Almeno 'sta gente si autoesclude e non faccio la fatica io di scremare. Che noia.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io per essere me stessa mica ho bisogno di una maschera.


Tu...
Ma vuoi dirmi che le persone non la indossano nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi?
E' ovviamente un generalizzare, ma sono più rare le persone che mostrano quello che sono (nel bene e nel male) piuttosto che quelle che decidono di mettere su una commedia (o tragedia a seconda dei casi!)


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu...
> Ma vuoi dirmi che le persone non la indossano nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi?
> E' ovviamente un generalizzare, ma sono più rare le persone che mostrano quello che sono (nel bene e nel male) piuttosto che quelle che decidono di mettere su una commedia (o tragedia a seconda dei casi!)


qui maschere non dovrebbero esserci.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti è codardia e uno degli effetti nefasti della "società dei consumi". Riduzione di tutto alla gratificazione immediata, da perseguire col minor sforzo possibile e la minima intimità possibile (giusto quella che serve a mangiare un piatto di pasta). Io rimetterei in auge le imprese, come le fatiche di Ercole, per dire
> Almeno 'sta gente si autoesclude e non faccio la fatica io di scremare. Che noia.


io la chiamo pigrizia, non codardia


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è scapata una p....ops deve esserci un raduno:mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata: però è scapAta. Sia mai che mi fosse uscito altro, son moralista, che non ce lo sai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io la chiamo pigrizia, non codardia


aspè, c'è pure quella, ma la codardia è necessaria, altrimenti non mentirebbero per non incorrere alle conseguenze, ne convieni?


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> qui maschere non dovrebbero esserci.


Qui sul forum, io parlo di fuori!


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


non per polemizzare, giudicare ecc ecc ma sempre per curiosità. Cosa faresti se venissi a scoprire che tua moglie sta iscritta in un sito del genere e che sta facendo la tesi su come tradirti senza farsi beccare? e che se nonostante tutto si fa beccare e ti racconta le tue stesse teorie sul tradimento? Ripeto non e una provocazione ma semplice curiosità. ..


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La date poco, siete un po' troppo moraliste



Hai ragione cara, devo applicarmi di più :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu...
> Ma vuoi dirmi che le persone non la indossano nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi?
> E' ovviamente un generalizzare, ma sono più rare le persone che mostrano quello che sono (nel bene e nel male) piuttosto che quelle che decidono di mettere su una commedia (o tragedia a seconda dei casi!)


e quindi perchè dici che per essere sè stessi c'è bisogno di una maschera?
Se c'è bisogno della maschera per essere sè stessi secondo me bisogna andare da uno specialista. Ma bravo.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspè, c'è pure quella, ma la codardia è necessaria, altrimenti non mentirebbero per non incorrere alle conseguenze, ne convieni?


spè... si sta parlando di gente che tradisce mogli/mariti/compagni, è ovvio e pacifico che si menta per fare una cosa del genere, non stiamo mica parlando di single, non è codardia, i codardi spesso sono quelli che vorrebbero tradire ma per paura delle conseguenze poi si tirano indietro. e quelli non mi sembrano molto "migliori" di quelli che poi effettivamente tradiscono


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi perchè dici che per essere sè stessi c'è bisogno di una maschera?
> Se c'è bisogno della maschera per essere sè stessi secondo me bisogna andare da uno specialista. Ma bravo.


Intendevo dire che la maggior parte delle persone per essere se stesse fino in fondo potrebbe aver bisogno di una maschera per rivelarsi al 100%.
Non ho detto che c'è bisogno di una maschera tanto per...
Era per dire che la convivenza con gli altri ci mette davanti a schemi da seguire, regole alle quali sottostare...e ci sono persone che stanno a queste regole solo perchè non hanno il coraggio di mettere la propria faccia...
Tutto qui...non è questione di andare da specialisti o meno...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> spè... si sta parlando di gente che tradisce mogli/mariti/compagni, è ovvio e pacifico che si menta per fare una cosa del genere, non stiamo mica parlando di single, non è codardia,* i codardi spesso sono quelli che vorrebbero tradire ma per paura delle conseguenze poi si tirano indietro*. e quelli non mi sembrano molto "migliori" di quelli che poi effettivamente tradiscono



addirittura!
al di là del migliore o peggiore, valutare le possibili conseguenze non è mica da codardi, secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> spè... si sta parlando di gente che tradisce mogli/mariti/compagni, è ovvio e pacifico che si menta per fare una cosa del genere, non stiamo mica parlando di single, non è codardia, *i codardi spesso sono quelli che vorrebbero tradire ma per paura delle conseguenze poi si tirano indietro. e quelli non mi sembrano molto "migliori" di quelli che poi effettivamente tradiscono*


ossignoremiomadonnasantissimaimmacolata
quindi per te un uomo che magari sta attraversando una cirisi esistenziale, una crisi matrimoniale e per errore sta per cedere ad una tentazione, ad una cosa che si gli dara un ora di piacere e spensieratezza ma regalera anni d inferno alla moglie probabilmente e quindi si tira indietro e dicide di affrontare la cosa in modo migliore, secondo te e' da equipararsi a chi tradisce?
ma hai la febbre suina?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> spè... si sta parlando di gente che tradisce mogli/mariti/compagni, è ovvio e pacifico che si menta per fare una cosa del genere, non stiamo mica parlando di single, non è codardia, i codardi spesso sono quelli che vorrebbero tradire ma per paura delle conseguenze poi si tirano indietro. e quelli non mi sembrano molto "migliori" di quelli che poi effettivamente tradiscono



bah, a me la codardia piace comunque poco. Forse hai ragione, nel mio intervento sulla "società dei consumi" pensavo comunque a chi è in coppia, non i singles. Però, tornando alla codardia, quella che citi tu fa male solo a chi la mette in atto, quella della quale parlo io nuoce anche -e soprattutto- all'altro...
Parlando invece di singles che si rivolgono al web per le loro conquiste certo, soprattutto pigrizia. Aborro in ogni caso: "me la tiro, io, diGiamocelo" (cit. libera da Sbri)


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> addirittura!
> al di là del migliore o peggiore, valutare le possibili conseguenze non è mica da codardi, secondo me


personalmente uno che "vorrei ma ho paura" non mi sembra migliore di chi effettivamente fa, perchè non si ferma per amore o per rispetto, ma perchè ha paura di farsi beccare, ci hai mai fatto caso che chi viene beccato poi è sempre pentito? e tu ci credi che la gente si pente? ahahahah no che non si pente, cerca solo di rimediare mentre pensa a come fare per non farsi più scoprire


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> personalmente uno che "vorrei ma ho paura" non mi sembra migliore di chi effettivamente fa, perchè non si ferma per amore o per rispetto, ma perchè ha paura di farsi beccare, ci hai mai fatto caso che chi viene beccato poi è sempre pentito? e tu ci credi che la gente si pente? ahahahah no che non si pente, cerca solo di rimediare mentre pensa a come fare per non farsi più scoprire


ma io spero che tu non sia il tipo di persona che hai appena descritto.
lo spero per te e per chi ti sta accanto


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> addirittura!
> al di là del migliore o peggiore, valutare le possibili conseguenze non è mica da codardi, secondo me





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ossignoremiomadonnasantissimaimmacolata
> quindi per te un uomo che magari sta attraversando una cirisi esistenziale, una crisi matrimoniale e per errore sta per cedere ad una tentazione, ad una cosa che si gli dara un ora di piacere e spensieratezza ma regalera anni d inferno alla moglie probabilmente e quindi si tira indietro e dicide di affrontare la cosa in modo migliore, secondo te e' da equipararsi a chi tradisce?
> ma hai la febbre suina?


quoto, in ogni caso, e ringrazio le due balde fanciulle. Però, sapere che uno sta con me perché non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi non sarebbe in ogni caso lusinghiero, no?


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ossignoremiomadonnasantissimaimmacolata
> quindi per te un uomo che magari sta attraversando una cirisi esistenziale, una crisi matrimoniale e per errore sta per cedere ad una tentazione, ad una cosa che si gli dara un ora di piacere e spensieratezza ma regalera anni d inferno alla moglie probabilmente e quindi si tira indietro e dicide di affrontare la cosa in modo migliore, secondo te e' da equipararsi a chi tradisce?
> ma hai la febbre suina?


quoto


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non per polemizzare, giudicare ecc ecc ma sempre per curiosità. Cosa faresti se venissi a scoprire che tua moglie sta iscritta in un sito del genere e che sta facendo la tesi su come tradirti senza farsi beccare? e che se nonostante tutto si fa beccare e ti racconta le tue stesse teorie sul tradimento? Ripeto non e una provocazione ma semplice curiosità. ..


La gelosia per me non esite. Ci rimarrei male più se scoprissi che mia moglie ama veramente un altro, ma non se ci va a letto. La gelosia significa possesso ed è pericolosa. Frasi del tipo "sei mia o sei mio" possono portare poi ad esiti violenti. La stragrande maggioranza di casi di violenza sulle donne nasce proprio per questioni di corna...di chi considera il tradimento sessuale come un specie di crimine (vedi in questo forum).


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che la maggior parte delle persone per essere se stesse fino in fondo potrebbe aver bisogno di una maschera per rivelarsi al 100%.
> Non ho detto che c'è bisogno di una maschera tanto per...
> Era per dire che la convivenza con gli altri ci mette davanti a schemi da seguire, regole alle quali sottostare...e ci sono persone che stanno a queste regole solo perchè non hanno il coraggio di mettere la propria faccia...
> Tutto qui...non è questione di andare da specialisti o meno...


Nicka, perdonami, ma quando descrivi una persona che per essere se stessa deve mettersi una maschera, descrivi una persona che ha una natura che non gli permette di essere se stesso con gli altri per la maggior parte del tempo. Una persona che nasconde la sua vera natura, che si camuffa e si mimetizza.
Come se io dovessi partecipare a una riunione del KKK e fare finta di essere uno di loro.
Lo puoi fare per qualche ora, ma se lo fai per la maggior parte del tempo o dai di matto o matto lo eri da prima, secondo me.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, in ogni caso, e ringrazio le due balde fanciulle. Però, sapere che uno sta con me perché non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi non sarebbe in ogni caso lusinghiero, no?


ma dai anna, chi starebbe con te SOLO perche non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirti?
ma mica sei sua madre...
se ti vuole tradire lo fa, se non lo fa evidenmtemente non lo vuole, e ha capito che sarebbe stata una cazzata...
averlo pensato e' nullo ...che facciamo il processo alle intenxioni? no no io vedo che l amica qui sta descrivendo tutto un altro tipo di situazione.....


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> personalmente uno che "vorrei ma ho paura" non mi sembra migliore di chi effettivamente fa, perchè non si ferma per amore o per rispetto, ma perchè ha paura di farsi beccare, ci hai mai fatto caso che chi viene beccato poi è sempre pentito? e tu ci credi che la gente si pente? ahahahah no che non si pente, cerca solo di rimediare mentre pensa a come fare per non farsi più scoprire



ma la "paura" spesso ci trattiene dal compiere azioni insensate, dove non arriva, prima, l'intelligenza applicata al pragmatismo

poi mi sembra che generalizzi troppo sul fatto del falso pentimento e del non farsi ribeccare, mica è detto che sia sempre così


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bah, a me la codardia piace comunque poco. Forse hai ragione, nel mio intervento sulla "società dei consumi" pensavo comunque a chi è in coppia, non i singles. Però, tornando alla codardia, quella che citi tu fa male solo a chi la mette in atto, quella della quale parlo io nuoce anche -e soprattutto- all'altro...
> Parlando invece di singles che si rivolgono al web per le loro conquiste certo, soprattutto pigrizia. Aborro in ogni caso: "me la tiro, io, diGiamocelo" (cit. libera da Sbri)


ho degli amici e delle amiche single, uno ha anche trovato "l'amore" su badoo... sai cosa mi dicono quando propongo loro di cercare di approcciare qualcuno? "e se poi mi dice di no?" minchia, e se ti dice di no pazienza, mica casca il mondo! invece sembra che caschi il mondo e allora si va a cercare la trombata su internet, mi hanno raccontato cose agghiaccianti, io ho sempre preferito il contatto diretto, poi anche io ho "conosciuto" persone del web, ma non mi ero approcciata per cercare la scopata


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, in ogni caso, e ringrazio le due balde fanciulle. Però, sapere che uno sta con me perché non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi non sarebbe in ogni caso lusinghiero, no?


ma non e mica cosi semplice e poi non si può fare il processo anche alle intenzioni sennò non ce ne usciamo più. non l'ha fatto e non e uguale ad uno che lo cerca e lo fa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> La gelosia per me non esite. Ci rimarrei male più se scoprissi che mia moglie ama veramente un altro, ma non se ci va a letto. La gelosia significa possesso ed è pericolosa. Frasi del tipo "sei mia o sei mio" possono portare poi ad esiti violenti. La stragrande maggioranza di casi di violenza sulle donne nasce proprio per questioni di corna...di chi considera il tradimento sessuale come un specie di crimine (vedi in questo forum).


E sbagli ancora, secondo me ci prendi la mira. Aborro ogni frase uguale o simile a "sei mio, sei mia, sei il mio uomo, sei la mia donna". Ritenta, dicevo. Daje e daje magari, per caso, la imbrocchi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> La gelosia per me non esite. Ci rimarrei male più se scoprissi che mia moglie ama veramente un altro, ma non se ci va a letto. La gelosia significa possesso ed è pericolosa. Frasi del tipo "sei mia o sei mio" possono portare poi ad esiti violenti. La stragrande maggioranza di casi di violenza sulle donne nasce proprio per questioni di corna...di chi considera il tradimento sessuale come un specie di crimine (vedi in questo forum).


non hai risposto, le supercazzole qui non funzionano


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma la "paura" spesso ci trattiene dal compiere azioni insensate, dove non arriva, prima, l'intelligenza applicata al pragmatismo
> 
> poi mi sembra che generalizzi troppo sul fatto del falso pentimento e del non farsi ribeccare, mica è detto che sia sempre così


io non generalizzo, io parlo per quella che è la mia esperienza personale, non parlo per gli altri, parlo sempre dal mio punto di vista e francamente faccio molta fatica a credere che una persona si penta dopo che è stata sgamata, se voleva pentirsi si pentiva prima


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> personalmente uno che "vorrei ma ho paura" non mi sembra migliore di chi effettivamente fa, perchè non si ferma per amore o per rispetto, ma perchè ha paura di farsi beccare, ci hai mai fatto caso che chi viene beccato poi è sempre pentito? e tu ci credi che la gente si pente? ahahahah no che non si pente, cerca solo di rimediare mentre pensa a come fare per non farsi più scoprire


parla per te. Ci sono stati traditori qui che avevano le budella in mano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma dai anna, chi starebbe con te SOLO perche non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirti?
> ma mica sei sua madre...
> se ti vuole tradire lo fa, se non lo fa evidenmtemente non lo vuole, e ha capito che sarebbe stata una cazzata...
> averlo pensato e' nullo ...che facciamo il processo alle intenxioni? no no io vedo che l amica qui sta descrivendo tutto un altro tipo di situazione.....


per quello dicevo che in ogni caso aborro la codardia: le relazioni sono/dovrebbero essere il campo di maggior libertà condivisa, convieni? Uno che non ti/ci/mi tradisce solo perché teme le conseguenze etc etc...tanto libero non mi pare, perlomeno non libero tanto da esprimere se stesso. Poi ovvio che, di fronte alla libera espressione di sé stesso io scelgo. Se non mente 

se invece è un 'valutare tutte le implicazioni del caso' invece che 'pisciare negli angoli' sono d'accordissimo con te e Free, è quello che TUTTI sempre dovrebbero fare


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, in ogni caso, e ringrazio le due balde fanciulle. Però, sapere che uno sta con me perché non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi non sarebbe in ogni caso lusinghiero, no?


No, per me sarebbe dura da digerire e sicuramente sarebbe un problema che vorrei sviscerare.

Ma sarebbe comunque più rassicurante pensare di avere accanto un uomo capace di fermarsi a ragionare anziché partire lancia in resta.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> parla per te. Ci sono stati traditori qui che avevano le budella in mano.


io parlo sempre per me, l'ho scritto diverse volte


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non e mica cosi semplice e poi non si può fare il processo anche alle intenzioni sennò non ce ne usciamo più. non l'ha fatto e non e uguale ad uno che lo cerca e lo fa...


non c'è dubbio!


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka, perdonami, ma quando descrivi una persona che per essere se stessa deve mettersi una maschera, descrivi una persona che ha una natura che non gli permette di essere se stesso con gli altri per la maggior parte del tempo. Una persona che nasconde la sua vera natura, che si camuffa e si mimetizza.
> Come se io dovessi partecipare a una riunione del KKK e fare finta di essere uno di loro.
> Lo puoi fare per qualche ora, ma se lo fai per la maggior parte del tempo o dai di matto o matto lo eri da prima, secondo me.


Sì, ma non parliamo di cose astruse! 
Facciamo un esempio prendendo proprio una cosa che è successa su questo thread...
La banana sveglia dice che il tradimento è cosa bella e divertente.
Il tradimento nella società non è una cosa vista di buon occhio.
La banana sveglia nella società potrebbe aver problemi di varia natura ad esprimere il proprio concetto e a comportarsi secondo il proprio sentire...
Ecco perchè magari qui dice determinate cose ed ecco perchè a casa propria invece dice che tradire è cosa brutta e disgustosa e magari lo dice anche alzando la voce per dirlo alla sua compagna che sta cucinando, mentre controlla se il messaggio privato zozzo che ha mandato all'utente X o Y nel forum Tradimento.net ha avuto risposta!

Non parlo di chissà quali cose psichiatriche...parlo di quegli atteggiamenti che si devono tenere per quieto vivere ad esempio...o per non passare da schifo di persone...

Poi è chiaro, c'è chi lo dice che tradisce e non se ne fa alcun problema...ma sono molti più quelli che fanno vedere quanto provano schifo per certe cose e poi sono i primi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No, per me sarebbe dura da digerire e sicuramente sarebbe un problema che vorrei sviscerare.
> 
> Ma sarebbe comunque più rassicurante pensare di avere accanto un uomo capace di fermarsi a ragionare anziché partire lancia in resta.


d'accordo anche qui


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, in ogni caso, e ringrazio le due balde fanciulle. Però, sapere che uno sta con me perché non ha avuto il coraggio di tradirmi non sarebbe in ogni caso lusinghiero, no?



guarda, a me sembra che se si dà troppo peso a tutte le possibili valutazioni ed elucubrazioni della mente altrui, di cui poi alla fine non sappiamo un granchè perchè appunto è altrui, si rischia di perdersi in mille distinguo che però non hanno nulla a che vedere con la realtà
...se per ipotesi il pensiero di tradirti fosse durato 1 minuto, vale??:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io non generalizzo, io parlo per quella che è la mia esperienza personale, non parlo per gli altri, parlo sempre dal mio punto di vista e francamente faccio molta fatica a credere che una persona si penta dopo che è stata sgamata, se voleva pentirsi si pentiva prima


No, perché a volte toccare con mano il dolore di chi soffre per colpa tua ti fa vedere sotto un'altra luce quello che magari fino a poco prima era un gioco.

 A volte i traditori vivono in una bolla, non si rendono nemmeno conto dei disastri che possono combinare. Quando vedi le conseguenza di ciò che hai fatto, quando leggi il disprezzo negli occhi di chi ti guarda, tendi a riconsiderare le tue azioni e valutarle con qualche elemento in più.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma non parliamo di cose astruse!
> Facciamo un esempio prendendo proprio una cosa che è successa su questo thread...
> La banana sveglia dice che il tradimento è cosa bella e divertente.
> Il tradimento nella società non è una cosa vista di buon occhio.
> ...


conosco una signora che faceva così


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per quello dicevo che in ogni caso aborro la codardia: le relazioni sono/dovrebbero essere il campo di maggior libertà condivisa, convieni? Uno che non ti/ci/mi tradisce solo perché teme le conseguenze etc etc...tanto libero non mi pare, perlomeno non libero tanto da esprimere se stesso. Poi ovvio che, di fronte alla libera espressione di sé stesso io scelgo. Se non mente
> 
> se invece è un 'valutare tutte le implicazioni del caso' invece che 'pisciare negli angoli' sono d'accordissimo con te e Free, è quello che TUTTI sempre dovrebbero fare



si ma se vogliamo prendere anche solo in minima considerazione il tradimento carnale, quello che nasce dal desiderio fisico si (passami il termine) scopare un altra perdona, perche poi quello e' , scopare, sempre se prendiamo in considerazione per un attimo solo la parte carnale della cosa....e' quello. toccare un paio di tette diverse, esplorare un altro corpo,. sentire un altro copro che non sia lo stesso magari da vent anni a questa aparte.....non c entra nulla con l amore....
per questo immagino che ad una certa , dopo magari tanti anni di amtrimonio, puo succedere di sentirsi FISICAMENTE attratti da un altra persona (e' anche sana per me come cosa). ma, devi anche valuatare cosa uno perderebbe,....a quel punto e' come sapere che hai voglia di una sigaretta, ma il medico ti ha detto che non devi assolutamente, anche una sola ti puo far molto male, tu la vuoi, ma capisci che sarebbe sbagliato e non ti porterebbe nulla di piu che 2 minuti di .....di che poi? e non la fumi, e quando capisci perche non l hai fumata, ti passa pure la voglia...


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No, perché a volte toccare con mano il dolore di chi soffre per colpa tua ti fa vedere sotto un'altra luce quello che magari fino a poco prima era un gioco.
> 
> A volte i traditori vivono in una bolla, non si rendono nemmeno conto dei disastri che possono combinare. Quando vedi le conseguenza di ciò che hai fatto, quando leggi il disprezzo negli occhi di chi ti guarda, tendi a riconsiderare le tue azioni e valutarle con qualche elemento in più.


eh no, quello è dispiacere, è rimorso, ma il pentimento è un'altra cosa secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io parlo sempre per me, l'ho scritto diverse volte


sì, e diverse volte ti ho letto irridere gli altri, e non è bello, francamente.
Capirai che per chi ha raccontato il tormento dell'essersi reso conto di aver perso ciò che costituiva la sua vita per un momento di debolezza e non se ne capacita e non si perdona di averlo fatto, leggere le tue frasi(pensate che siano pentiti veramente, ahahah) possa essere offensivo. I traditori non sono bestie, appunto.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> La gelosia per me non esite. Ci rimarrei male più se scoprissi che mia moglie ama veramente un altro, ma non se ci va a letto. La gelosia significa possesso ed è pericolosa. Frasi del tipo "sei mia o sei mio" possono portare poi ad esiti violenti. *La stragrande maggioranza di casi di violenza sulle donne nasce proprio per questioni di corna...di chi considera il tradimento sessuale come un specie di crimine (vedi in questo forum*).


Infatti qui nel Portale dell'Infedeltà è pieno di gente che ha lavato col sangue l'onta subita, Ultimo in primis


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, e diverse volte ti ho letto irridere gli altri, e non è bello, francamente.
> Capirai che per chi ha raccontato il tormento dell'essersi reso conto di aver perso ciò che costituiva la sua vita per un momento di debolezza e non se ne capacita e non si perdona di averlo fatto, leggere le tue frasi(pensate che siano pentiti veramente, ahahah) possa essere offensivo. I traditori non sono bestie, appunto.


quoto


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> parla per te. Ci sono stati traditori qui che avevano le budella in mano.



Infatti scrivevamo balle Sbri...perche'e'semplice,se tradisci vuol dire che non hai scrupoli morali,che sei insensibile,e glaciale.Quindi perche'pentirsi dopo scusa??Io,che sono umano,faccio lo stesso...mai pensato a un bel niente dopo.Anzi no...che avevo perso 2 ore di lavoro...forse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda, a me sembra che se si dà troppo peso a tutte le possibili valutazioni ed elucubrazioni della mente altrui, di cui poi alla fine non sappiamo un granchè perchè appunto è altrui, si rischia di perdersi in mille distinguo che però non hanno nulla a che vedere con la realtà
> ...se per ipotesi il pensiero di tradirti fosse durato 1 minuto, vale??:mrgreen:


ho capito, ho capito, ok. Hai ragione 

in effetti immaginavo l'imbelle cohe si accoppierebbe con tutte ma non lo fa perché teme il castigo. Ma ancor più in effetti, le possibilità che io finisca con uno così sono inferiori allo zero, direi che potrei evitare di valutare ed elucubrare la mente altrui :up:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti scrivevamo balle Sbri...perche'e'semplice,se tradisci vuol dire che non hai scrupoli morali,che sei insensibile,e glaciale.Quindi perche'pentirsi dopo scusa??Io,che sono umano,faccio lo stesso...mai pensato a un bel niente dopo.Anzi no...che avevo perso 2 ore di lavoro...forse.


bene e cosa faresti se disgraziat5amenmte tu moglie ti scoprisse tutto?
cosa penseresti?
cosa le diresti?
ah, avrebbe le prve, quidni non puoi negare.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, e diverse volte ti ho letto irridere gli altri, e non è bello, francamente.
> Capirai che per chi ha raccontato il tormento dell'essersi reso conto di aver perso ciò che costituiva la sua vita per un momento di debolezza e non se ne capacita e non si perdona di averlo fatto, leggere le tue frasi(pensate che siano pentiti veramente, ahahah) possa essere offensivo. I traditori non sono bestie, appunto.


ripeto che io parlo per la mia esperienza personale e io non ho la verità in tasca, ma ho delle opinioni, poi se te pensi che chi dice che si pente, lo faccia davvero, credici, io ho sempre dubitato dei pentimenti postumi, ma forse sono io che sono cattiva, chi lo sa... 
se esprimere le proprie opinioni per te significa irridere, ho idea che abbiamo modi diversi di vedere le cose


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> eh no, quello è dispiacere, è rimorso, ma il pentimento è un'altra cosa secondo me


Il mio ex marito si è pentito, eccome. Ha detto mille volte che se fosse tornato indietro non avrebbe mai più tradito. E oggi che ha una nuova compagna, io sono sicura che sarà per lei un compagno fedele, come lo sarebbe stato per me se il nostro matrimonio non fosse finito.

Dipende tutto dal percorso che si decide di fare dopo la cosa. Risalire al perché, scavare un po' a fondo spesso ti fa capire che il tradimento è frutto di problemi che stanno a monte, in te o nel tuo matrimonio, che avrebbero potuto essere affrontati in modo diverso.

Certo che se uno ha la sostanza di un manichino e il suo unico scopo nella vita è divertirsi a scapito degli altri e ne va fiero... ovvio che non vedo grandi margini di pentimento ed evoluzione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, e diverse volte ti ho letto irridere gli altri, e non è bello, francamente.
> Capirai che per chi ha raccontato il tormento dell'essersi reso conto di aver perso ciò che costituiva la sua vita per un momento di debolezza e non se ne capacita e non si perdona di averlo fatto, leggere le tue frasi(pensate che siano pentiti veramente, ahahah) possa essere offensivo. I traditori non sono bestie, appunto.


quoto


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti scrivevamo balle Sbri...perche'e'semplice,se tradisci vuol dire che non hai scrupoli morali,che sei insensibile,e glaciale.Quindi perche'pentirsi dopo scusa??Io,che sono umano,faccio lo stesso...mai pensato a un bel niente dopo.Anzi no...che avevo perso 2 ore di lavoro...forse.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma non parliamo di cose astruse!
> Facciamo un esempio prendendo proprio una cosa che è successa su questo thread...
> La banana sveglia dice che il tradimento è cosa bella e divertente.
> Il tradimento nella società non è una cosa vista di buon occhio.
> ...


la banana sveglia non avrebbe alcun problema perchè non commette alcuna azione illegale. Ma ha convenienza a mostrarsi diverso da ciò che è, checchè ne dica.
E la convenienza è proprio la cosa più ipocrita che esista.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma se vogliamo prendere anche solo in minima considerazione il tradimento carnale, quello che nasce dal desiderio fisico si (passami il termine) scopare un altra perdona, perche poi quello e' , scopare, sempre se prendiamo in considerazione per un attimo solo la parte carnale della cosa....e' quello. toccare un paio di tette diverse, esplorare un altro corpo,. sentire un altro copro che non sia lo stesso magari da vent anni a questa aparte.....non c entra nulla con l amore....
> per questo immagino che ad una certa , dopo magari tanti anni di amtrimonio, puo succedere di sentirsi FISICAMENTE attratti da un altra persona (e' anche sana per me come cosa). ma, devi anche valuatare cosa uno perderebbe,....a quel punto e' come sapere che hai voglia di una sigaretta, ma il medico ti ha detto che non devi assolutamente, anche una sola ti puo far molto male, tu la vuoi, ma capisci che sarebbe sbagliato e non ti porterebbe nulla di piu che 2 minuti di .....di che poi? e non la fumi, e quando capisci perche non l hai fumata, ti passa pure la voglia...



sì, su questo livello siamo d'accordissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti scrivevamo balle Sbri...perche'e'semplice,se tradisci vuol dire che non hai scrupoli morali,che sei insensibile,e glaciale.Quindi perche'pentirsi dopo scusa??Io,che sono umano,faccio lo stesso...mai pensato a un bel niente dopo.Anzi no...che avevo perso 2 ore di lavoro...forse.


tu sicuramente non sei uno di quelli con le budella in mano.... per ora


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale sofferto molto, *cambia spacciatore*. Certo che ognuno vive come crede. Anche tua moglie/compagna ne ha il diritto, o il tuo diritto è maggiore del suo? Se lei pensa che tu sia fedele -perché il vostro rapporto, ripeto volontario, è monogamico- e tu non lo sei, tu sei in difetto gravissimo. Le stai facendo un torto enorme e stai scegliendo per lei, le stai impedendo di scegliere. Se te la sei pure andata a cercare, e giusto perché "fare sesso con altri da sposati è eccitante" sei persona da allontanare (avrei voluto dire: sei da castrazione chimica, ma è mattina e non mi va di partire col bazooka)




OT:
Scusate, ma io trovo queste battute veramente di cattivo gusto, perché ci sono persone che hanno davvero avuto problemi di questo tipo e come giustamente i traditi non amano essere presi per il culo per via delle loro corna, ci sono persone come me per cui queste battute risultano particolarmente spiacevoli. Se pensiamo che una persona stia dicendo una cazzata non si può semplicemente dire "che cazzo dici?" o "non dire cazzate"? No? Perché dire "cambia spacciatore"?
Okay, fine OT
Vado a cagare da sola, evitate anche di mandarmici, fotte un cazzo tanto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti qui nel Portale dell'Infedeltà è pieno di gente che ha lavato col sangue l'onta subita, Ultimo in primis



:rofl::rofl::rofl: sei terribile..!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> OT:
> Scusate, ma io trovo queste battute veramente di cattivo gusto, perché ci sono persone che hanno davvero avuto problemi di questo tipo e come giustamente i traditi non amano essere presi per il culo per via delle loro corna, ci sono persone come me per cui queste battute risultano particolarmente spiacevoli. Se pensiamo che una persona stia dicendo una cazzata non si può semplicemente dire "che cazzo dici?" o "non dire cazzate"? No? Perché dire "cambia spacciatore"?
> Okay, fine OT
> Vado a cagare da sola, evitate anche di mandarmici, fotte un cazzo tanto


Essù è un modo come un altro per dire: la realtà che ti immagini è frutto di farneticazioni o allucinazioni. Tipo il risultato di un trip scadente, hai presente? Ovvio che non intendo irridire chi ha avuto un passato pesante di dipendenza, cosa per altro non sapevo (né vedo perché dovrei saperlo). Però, per me l'espressione è talmente calzante che non ti assicuro che non la userò più in futuro, sempre ovviamente non intendendo offendere te o personalmente altri etc etc


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non hai risposto, le supercazzole qui non funzionano



non sono geloso, quindi se mia moglie si scopa un altro non mi incazzo e non ci rimango male.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: sei terribile..!


Aristippo mi ispira un casino!!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Essù è un modo come un altro per dire: la realtà che ti immagini è frutto di farneticazioni o allucinazioni. Tipo il risultato di un trip scadente, hai presente? Ovvio che non intendo irridire chi ha avuto un passato pesante di dipendenza, cosa per altro non sapevo (né vedo perché dovrei saperlo). Però, per me l'espressione è talmente calzante che non ti assicuro che non la userò più in futuro, sempre ovviamente non intendendo offendere te o personalmente altri *etc etc*


cmq cosi ho notato che lo scriviamo solo io e te


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la banana sveglia non avrebbe alcun problema perchè non commette alcuna azione illegale. Ma ha convenienza a mostrarsi diverso da ciò che è, checchè ne dica.
> E la convenienza è proprio la cosa più ipocrita che esista.


Qui si cavilla!!! :mrgreen:
Ovviamente non intendevo nulla di illegale...ma il nocciolo della questione è appunto la convenienza nel mostrarsi quello che non è...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ripeto che io parlo per la mia esperienza personale e io non ho la verità in tasca, ma ho delle opinioni, poi se te pensi che chi dice che si pente, lo faccia davvero, credici, io ho sempre dubitato dei pentimenti postumi, ma forse sono io che sono cattiva, chi lo sa...
> *se esprimere le proprie opinioni per te significa irridere*, ho idea che abbiamo modi diversi di vedere le cose


se lo fai irridendo, sì. E se usi il sarcasmo stai irridendo.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Aristippo mi ispira un casino!!


Anche tu....


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Anche tu....


in che senso?


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso?


Pesca a strascico...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pesca a strascico...


ah si ne ho sentito recentemente parlare. tu la pratichi?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Aristippo mi ispira un casino!!



eh ho capito... ma così lo fai spaventare, manco stessimo nella stessa regione e... 



Aristipippo, non sei siciliano vero? 

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

a me birba ricorda quella che è fujita


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pesca a strascico...


nooo, sta giocando a : 'o sistemone'. Chissà se non gli darebbe fastidio neppure questo, fatto dalla moglie.:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> non sono geloso, quindi se mia moglie si scopa un altro non mi incazzo e non ci rimango male.


e allora perché non le dici che la tradisci, ripetutamente, andantole pure a cercare spesso e volentieri e le proponi una relazione da coppia libera? Troppo poco eccitante?


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se lo fai irridendo, sì. E se usi il sarcasmo stai irridendo.


ma io non  irrido


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me birba ricorda quella che è fujita


e annamo mine'!!!!!
allora non sono sola a questo mondo...ahhhh


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nooo, sta giocando a : 'o sistemone'. Chissà se non gli darebbe fastidio neppure questo, fatto dalla moglie.:mrgreen:


quello de "il sesso è un bel gioco" mi disse che lui non era geloso della moglie e che non gli sarebbe importato se la moglie si fosse messa a fare quello che faceva lui
poi vabbè, che io sappia lei quelle cose non le faceva e non le fa, anzi, ora pare che pure lui abbia smesso....


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq cosi ho notato che lo scriviamo solo io e te


sarà che abbiamo ben presente la differenza fra robba bbona e robba scadente 

(PS: Klementine, si scherza!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Essù è un modo come un altro per dire: la realtà che ti immagini è frutto di farneticazioni o allucinazioni. Tipo il risultato di un trip scadente, hai presente? Ovvio che non intendo irridire chi ha avuto un passato pesante di dipendenza, cosa per altro non sapevo (né vedo perché dovrei saperlo). Però, *per me l'espressione è talmente calzante che non ti assicuro che non la userò più in futuro, sempre ovviamente non intendendo offendere te o personalmente altri etc etc*



Grazie per la sensibilità


Il risultato di un trip scadente lo conosco bene e non produce gli effetti di cui state parlando qui


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me birba ricorda quella che è fujita



Fujita in siculo? fuiuta? o fujuta? non ho capito, ma non eri ligure?


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me birba ricorda quella che è fujita


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu sicuramente non sei uno di quelli con le budella in mano.... per ora


Mai accadra',perche'alterno...poi adesso ho un'amico''pericoloso'',mi ha appena scritto,che ha chiuso tutte le storie e pensa solo alla famiglia.speriamo non mi contagi....


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e allora perché non le dici che la tradisci, ripetutamente, andantole pure a cercare spesso e volentieri e le proponi una relazione da coppia libera? Troppo poco eccitante?


in effetti come dicevo all'inizio il tradimento è molto più eccitante...mi piace pensare ad una donna che esce di casa, da un bacio al marito e poi va a farsi scopare dall'amante...che volete che vi dica, per me è così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà che abbiamo ben presente la differenza fra robba bbona e robba scadente
> 
> (PS: Klementine, si scherza!)


Ti ho appena detto che questi scherzi non mi piacciono.

Allora o sei stronza oppure non capisci un cazzo. Quale delle due?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Anche tu....



Ti piace Sole? prova pure a tentarci, attento alla dentiera però .


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> personalmente uno che "vorrei ma ho paura" non mi sembra migliore di chi effettivamente fa, perchè non si ferma per amore o per rispetto, ma perchè ha paura di farsi beccare, ci hai mai fatto caso che chi viene beccato poi è sempre pentito? *e tu ci credi che la gente si pente? ahahahah no che non si pente, cerca solo di rimediare mentre pensa a come fare per non farsi più scoprire*


o non ti rendi conto di irridere, o te n'eri dimenticata. E peraltro non mi pare parlassi per te. La gente.



birba ha detto:


> ma io non irrido


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


>


:condom:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nooo, sta giocando a : 'o sistemone'. Chissà se non gli darebbe fastidio neppure questo, fatto dalla moglie.:mrgreen:


tipo ndocojocojo magari rimedio? E con Sole, poi? AH! :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mai accadra',perche'alterno...poi adesso ho un'amico''pericoloso'',mi ha appena scritto,che ha chiuso tutte le storie e pensa solo alla famiglia.speriamo non mi contagi....


forse non ce la fa a reggere il ritmo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fujita in siculo? fuiuta? o fujuta? non ho capito, ma non eri ligure?


:rotflddio babbo babbino ma perche mi caschi sempre dall nuvole....
te la ricordi fujiko? quella con avatar della tipa di lupen? con le tette de fora? quella, le ricorda quella


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> in effetti come dicevo all'inizio il tradimento è molto più eccitante...mi piace pensare ad una donna che esce di casa, da un bacio al marito e poi va a farsi scopare dall'amante...che volete che vi dica, per me è così


per me dovresti avere tatuato in fronte non la A scarlatta, ma la P di pirla. Con tanto affetto, s'intende :singleeye:


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o non ti rendi conto di irridere, o te n'eri dimenticata. E peraltro non mi pare parlassi per te. La gente.


punti di vista, non ho né il tempo né la voglia di farti cambiare idea


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> in effetti come dicevo all'inizio il tradimento è molto più eccitante...mi piace pensare ad una donna che esce di casa, da un bacio al marito e poi va a farsi scopare dall'amante...che volete che vi dica, per me è così


ari....


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah si ne ho sentito recentemente parlare. tu la pratichi?:singleeye:


Che'n se vede!? :mexican:
Pratico pratico!!! 

Ps: le caselle di tutti gli utenti masculi sono piene di messaggi miei zozzi, di mie foto gnude e di miei recapiti!!! Sto solo aspettando il pescione che abbocchi, uno ce ne sarà!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti ho appena detto che questi scherzi non mi piacciono.
> 
> Allora o sei stronza oppure non capisci un cazzo. Quale delle due?


Clementine, non è che se tu dici che una cosa non ti piace io poi smetto di farla, eh. Te l'avevo ben detto. Placati (o scegli per me una delle due, fa nulla)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotflddio babbo babbino ma perche mi caschi sempre dall nuvole....
> te la ricordi fujiko? quella con avatar della tipa di lupen? con le tette de fora? quella, le ricorda quella



ahahahahahaahhahaah 

Figliolosa lo soooooo lo sooo stavo a scherza, mizzica come ti preoccupi per me. :bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :condom:


:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

vabé, dai...perché farla irritare se basta tanto poco





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Clementine,* non è che se tu dici che una cosa non ti piace io poi smetto di farla, eh.* Te l'avevo ben detto. Placati (o scegli per me una delle due, fa nulla)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Clementine, non è che se tu dici che una cosa non ti piace io poi smetto di farla, eh. Te l'avevo ben detto. Placati (o scegli per me una delle due, fa nulla)


Forse tutte e due, allora


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> forse non ce la fa a reggere il ritmo[/QUOTE
> 
> e+ giovane di me.......gli ho proposto una bella agnellata pasquale,ci presentiamo dall'amico parroco di paese,ci confessiamo ,e lo facciamo svenire...


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> birba ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse non ce la fa a reggere il ritmo
> ...


ma l'età non c'entra mica niente, tradire è uno stress, magari ha voglia per un periodo di stare tranquillo


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e+ giovane di me.......gli ho proposto una bella agnellata pasquale,ci presentiamo dall'amico parroco di paese,ci confessiamo ,e lo facciamo svenire...


se si confessasse lui stai tranquillo che sareste voi a svenire


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, dai...perché farla irritare se basta tanto poco



Mo la coccolo io alla bella clementine.... a volte far irritare può servire a far dare qualche bacino. :mrgreen:


Clementine biddazza: :bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si confessasse lui stai tranquillo che sareste voi a svenire


ahahahahahahahhhhhh...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, dai...perché farla irritare se basta tanto poco


guarda che la sua risposta -fuori luogo- era a proposit della mia spiegazione dell'espressione, non reiterazione. Ahò, ma siamo matti? Se le prude qualcosa non se la prenda con me, non sono io la causa, né l'ho mai offesa (cosa che oggi non posso dire di lei).


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....

Se questa banana viebe qui che è un forum  chiamato tradimento a dire che le piace scopare fuori e bon
Fargli la crociata perché ?
È un altro loth punto
Manco lord lo dice alla moglie
Che poi anche quello che dicono di vivere in coppia aperta e consenziente 
Ma quanti ammettono al compagno o compagna di scopare fuori
X me non vale tanto te l ho detto 10 anni fa dai
Onesta apertura significa che l altro sa e o accetta o no
Ma sa
Non 6 anni fa ti dissi non sono un fedele
Perché nel tempo uno o una credono poi che l'amore e la convivrnza appianino certi comportamenti 
È non ditemi che li casca l asino perché è la cosa più naturale del mondo
A maggior ragione se a casa hai tutto 
Calore bene sesso dialogo


E in qsto forumm nessuno e messo cosi quindi perché fare i moralisti
O il frocio  con il culo degli altri x meglio capirci

Ho letto solo i primi post che non ho tempo se x caso ci fossero stati seguiti diversi  chiedo scusa


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Forse tutte e due, allora


apposto :up:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Anche tu....


Misteri del Portale dell'Infedeltà 

Oh, ma io sono fedelissima eh! Ho resistito perfino a Ultimo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> 
> Se questa banana viebe qui che è un forum  chiamato tradimento a dire che le piace scopare fuori e bon
> Fargli la crociata perché ?
> ...


ormsai hai preso a parlare meta come lothar e meta come il conte " ti disse che"
non si capisce nulla


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me dovresti avere tatuato in fronte non la A scarlatta, ma la P di pirla. Con tanto affetto, s'intende :singleeye:


tu sei la tipica persona che si sente superiore agli altri, che sale sul pulpito, che giudica, che considera coloro che hanno idee, opinioni o comportamenti diversi dai tuoi dei mentecatti...a questo punto potrei ricambiare i tuoi insulti con altrettanti insulti, ma non mi interessa, sono diverso da te e ringrazio Dio per questo..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Misteri del Portale dell'Infedeltà
> 
> Oh, ma io sono fedelissima eh! Ho resistito perfino a Ultimo



Aristipippo... :dito:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> 
> 
> Traduco
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> tu sei la tipica persona che si sente superiore agli altri, che sale sul pulpito, che giudica, che considera coloro che hanno idee, opinioni o comportamenti diversi dai tuoi dei mentecatti...a questo punto potrei ricambiare i tuoi insulti con altrettanti insulti, ma non mi interessa, sono diverso da te e ringrazio Dio per questo..



Hai ragione, l'ho sempre detto io che AB è moralista, D'altronde è cattolica cristiana, si confessa tutti i santi sabato e poi viene qua a far la predica. Vuoi che ti mandi uno dei miei MP con il quale ho discusso con lei di quel comandamento che.... si? 

PS: e' pure sposata ma non vuol farlo sapere.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si confessasse lui stai tranquillo che sareste voi a svenire




tesoro qui'siamo 3000 persone,sappiamo tutto di tutti.lui e'ok......


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro qui'siamo 3000 persone,sappiamo tutto di tutti.lui *e'ok*......


oh yeah


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ormsai hai preso a parlare meta come lothar e meta come il conte " ti disse che"
> non si capisce nulla


Io dal cellulare fatico 
Dal pc aziendale e bberry non mi va x ovvi motivi


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non lo potevi scrivere prima cosi?
> ...


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aristipippo... :dito:


:rotfl:

Poi dici che io sono terribile!

Comunque, a parte che ha idee che proprio non condivido, vedo in Aristippo buone potenzialità... secondo me è entrato qui da Rocco Siffredi e ne uscirà come Paolo Brosio dopo aver visto la Madonna


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Poi dici che io sono terribile!
> 
> Comunque, a parte che ha idee che proprio non condivido, vedo in Aristippo buone potenzialità... secondo me è entrato qui da Rocco Siffredi e ne uscirà come Paolo Brosio dopo aver visto la Madonna


pure io condivido. voglio proteggerlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'altro giorno cercavo sul cellulare il forum e non lo riuscivo a trovare...andai su google e misi la solita parola quella scritta la prima volta:
> tradimento.La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi e il resto lo
> sapete.Sta volta pero per curiosità ho guardato e mi salto agli occhi un sito specifico dedicato proprio alle persone sposate con tanto di consigli per non farsi sgammare sia nel reale che nel virtuale! Allora io ho sempre considerato che il tradimento dipendesse dal caso e dalla situazione...le cose tra una coppia non vanno bene, lui/lei sono in crisi, s' incontra la persona che attrae e via al tradimento.Ma quel sito mi ha stupita:ricerca (e la si parla anche dei cognati/e), organizzazione ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima.ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


LA solitudine e la poca stima di se fan fare strullate del genere... La gente stanno male :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non lo potevi scrivere prima cosi?
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> 
> Se questa banana viebe qui che è un forum  chiamato tradimento a dire che le piace scopare fuori e bon
> Fargli la crociata perché ?
> ...


Carola, nessuno si è mai espresso in toni oppositivi o moralistici al tradimento tout court. S'è sempre detto che è diverso da caso a caso, come diverse sono le motivazioni. Le tue, per altro, sono di ben altro livello rispetto a come s'è posta la banana, della serie "tradire è eccitante, sono venuto qui per trovarmi qualcuno da scopare, scopare è come mangiare un piatto di pasta" e varie altre amenità. Paragonare il tuo modo al suo è come mettere a confronto una montagna a una pozzanghera, scusa...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Miss e che sei una maestra ?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Poi dici che io sono terribile!
> 
> Comunque, a parte che ha idee che proprio non condivido, vedo in Aristippo buone potenzialità... secondo me è entrato qui da Rocco Siffredi e ne uscirà come Paolo Brosio dopo aver visto la Madonna



Sono serio: inizialmente non avevo intenzione di creare polemiche con aristopippo  dopo invece avendo letto dello psichiatra, ma soprattutto leggendo le minchiate che scriveva dove puntualmente mette parole in bocca agli altri, parole  che altri mai hanno detto, bhe.. mi sono detto, questo qua..... è proprio fuso.

:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> OT:
> Scusate, ma io trovo queste battute veramente di cattivo gusto, perché ci sono persone che hanno davvero avuto problemi di questo tipo e come giustamente i traditi non amano essere presi per il culo per via delle loro corna, ci sono persone come me per cui queste battute risultano particolarmente spiacevoli. Se pensiamo che una persona stia dicendo una cazzata non si può semplicemente dire "che cazzo dici?" o "non dire cazzate"? No? Perché dire "cambia spacciatore"?
> Okay, fine OT
> Vado a cagare da sola, evitate anche di mandarmici, fotte un cazzo tanto





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Essù è un modo come un altro per dire: la realtà che ti immagini è frutto di farneticazioni o allucinazioni. Tipo il risultato di un trip scadente, hai presente? Ovvio che non intendo irridire chi ha avuto un passato pesante di dipendenza, cosa per altro non sapevo (né vedo perché dovrei saperlo). Però, per me l'espressione è talmente calzante che non ti assicuro che non la userò più in futuro, sempre ovviamente non intendendo offendere te o personalmente altri etc etc





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie per la sensibilità
> 
> 
> Il risultato di un trip scadente lo conosco bene e non produce gli effetti di cui state parlando qui





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà che abbiamo ben presente la differenza fra robba bbona e robba scadente
> 
> (PS: Klementine, si scherza!)





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti ho appena detto che questi scherzi non mi piacciono.
> 
> Allora o sei stronza oppure non capisci un cazzo. Quale delle due?





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Clementine, non è che se tu dici che una cosa non ti piace io poi smetto di farla, eh. Te l'avevo ben detto. Placati (o scegli per me una delle due, fa nulla)





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Forse tutte e due, allora



Ecco. Giusto per far notare che non ho preso roba cattiva:

La mia risposta era in risposta al tuo menefreghismo rispetto a una questione che A TE farà anche ridere, A ME no.

Tanto bravi a fare i politically correct, non si dice cornuti, non si dice negro, non si dice frocio... però si scherza su cose che sono assolutamente gravi e non cazzate. E se vi si chiede di smetterla di scherzarci sopra continuate. Ripeto: grazie per la sensibilità


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> tu sei la tipica persona che si sente superiore agli altri, che sale sul pulpito, che giudica, che considera coloro che hanno idee, opinioni o comportamenti diversi dai tuoi dei mentecatti...a questo punto potrei ricambiare i tuoi insulti con altrettanti insulti, ma non mi interessa, sono diverso da te e ringrazio Dio per questo..


Tu invece non sali sul pulpito additando chi non la pensa come te come un moralista e ipocrita e chissà cos'altro?
Su che base giudichi? Non dimostri tu stesso di sentirti come illuminato dal signore perchè sei lo sborone che si diverte e se ne fotte bellamente di avere un rapporto nel quale il rispetto è andato a ramengo?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> 
> *Se questa banana viebe qui che è un forum  chiamato tradimento a dire che le piace scopare fuori e bon
> Fargli la crociata perché ?*
> ...


veramente anche a me paiono affari suoi ...
pero bhó in qualche modo 
si vuol cercare di portare sulla buona strada (che poi qual'e? )
le pecorelle che possono sembrare smarrite ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro qui'siamo 3000 persone,sappiamo tutto di tutti.lui e'ok......


quindi per la proprietà associativa tutti sanno anche di te, o no?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco. Giusto per far notare che non ho preso roba cattiva:
> 
> La mia risposta era in risposta al tuo menefreghismo rispetto a una questione che A TE farà anche ridere, A ME no.
> 
> Tanto bravi a fare i politically correct, non si dice cornuti, non si dice negro, non si dice frocio... però si scherza su cose che sono assolutamente gravi e non cazzate. E se vi si chiede di smetterla di scherzarci sopra continuate. Ripeto: grazie per la sensibilità


Ma dai stai a fa' na' tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua...


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Carola, nessuno si è mai espresso in toni oppositivi o moralistici al tradimento tout court. S'è sempre detto che è diverso da caso a caso, come diverse sono le motivazioni. Le tue, per altro, sono di ben altro livello rispetto a come s'è posta la banana, della serie "tradire è eccitante, sono venuto qui per trovarmi qualcuno da scopare, scopare è come mangiare un piatto di pasta" e varie altre amenità. Paragonare il tuo modo al suo è come mettere a confronto una montagna a una pozzanghera, scusa...


No lo so bene
Ma altri ed altre persone qui sono cosi e vengono un po trattate come "simpatiche canaglie" con sorrisi ecc 
Ok il modo di porsi conta se uno entra qui a gamba tesa forse se le tira le critiche
Però Siamo comunque su un sito chiamato infedeltà

Ps: scritto tutto con estrema calma pigiando a modino i tasti


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi per la proprietà associativa tutti sanno anche di te, o no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

gli hai rovinato la jurnat'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusatemi io sapete che tradire x scoprire a da e manca non lo comprendo manco riesco a trombare con a casa se fuori mi è successo e vai di colpe ecc na pizza proprio insomma ma....
> 
> Se questa banana viebe qui che è un forum  chiamato tradimento a dire che le piace scopare fuori e bon
> Fargli la crociata perché ?
> È un altro loth punto


Diciamo che il suo approccio non è stato dei migliori. Ognuno ha le sue idee, giustissimo. Ma avrebbe potuto porsi in modo un po' più critico cercando di non urtare la sensibilità degli altri e credo che non avrebbe ricevuto certe risposte. Magari sarebbero state comunque dure, ma certamente meno di così.

E comunque non sono presenti all'appello i veri massacratori. Aristippo non ha ancora visto niente, poverino


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu invece non sali sul pulpito additando chi non la pensa come te come un moralista e ipocrita e chissà cos'altro?
> Su che base giudichi? Non dimostri tu stesso di sentirti come illuminato dal signore perchè sei lo sborone che si diverte e se ne fotte bellamente di avere un rapporto nel quale il rispetto è andato a ramengo?



rileggiti il forum...io ho espresso la mia opinione, è il secondo post,  e mi sono subito arrivati una raffica di insulti...io non ho insultato nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dai stai a fa' na' tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua...



Ma vattene a fanculo scemo.

Se clementine esprime una sua opinione e AB un'altra, stanno al momento discutendo, e non c'è bisogno di esternazioni come la tua, a meno che non voglia tu dire la tua in proposito, ma tu devi solo scassare la minchia, amen. 

fff:


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi per la proprietà associativa tutti sanno anche di te, o no?



probabile che si vociferi, non sarebbe affatto strano!


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss caciotta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti giuro stavolta sono serio, ma avevo letto "scopatrice manuale" maròòò
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> tu sei la tipica persona che si sente superiore agli altri, che sale sul pulpito, che giudica, che considera coloro che hanno idee, opinioni o comportamenti diversi dai tuoi dei mentecatti...a questo punto potrei ricambiare i tuoi insulti con altrettanti insulti, ma non mi interessa, sono diverso da te e ringrazio Dio per questo..


non sono tipica in niente, ti dirò. Ma tanto con me non ne azzecchi una che sia una...
non mi sento superiore a te, troppo facile mi pare, troppo poco intrigante sarebbe la sfida, troppo ovvio il risultato. Io di sicuro non mento per godere di scopatine che hanno come surplus eccitante il solo fatto di essere nascoste. Io frequento persone che sono eccitanti alla luce del sole 

Chettedevodì, chi pensa che per il proprio piacere genitale immediato valga la pena di mentire alla persona che si sono scelti liberamente, riempendole di cazzate...mi fa, come dicevo, tristezza. Come i minus habentes, presente? Per altro, t'ho dato del tardo, perché hai sbagliato posto per tentare la pesca, e del pirla per i tuoi ultimi commenti, potevo andar ben più pesante (cosa che altri han fatto), dunque ritieniti graziato


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rileggiti il forum...io ho espresso la mia opinione, è il secondo post,  e mi sono subito arrivati una raffica di insulti...io non ho insultato nessuno



Ari tu sei giovane...ascoltami..qua'sono tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e Carola alias Rosa..lei poi e'invornita,perche'scrive che se scopa a casa,nn cerca fuori...cosa ti aspettavi di ricevere???ovvi insulti...ma Lothar ti proteggera'..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rileggiti il forum...io ho espresso la mia opinione, è il secondo post,  e mi sono subito arrivati una raffica di insulti...io non ho insultato nessuno


e certo che se te la prendi per 2 insulti in un forum .. vai a vedè cosa dici nella realtà appena prendi una sberla, chiami la mammina o la moglie?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una volta ho scritto a mio fratello  che con i bimbi stavo guardando "la stroia infinita " ( storia)
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, l'ho sempre detto io che AB è moralista, D'altronde è cattolica cristiana, si confessa tutti i santi sabato e poi viene qua a far la predica. Vuoi che ti mandi uno dei miei MP con il quale ho discusso con lei di quel comandamento che.... si?
> 
> PS: e' pure sposata ma non vuol farlo sapere.


:risata::risata::risata::inlove: sei grande!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi per la proprietà associativa tutti sanno anche di te, o no?


Infatti sono moltoooo chiaccherato,anche se in paese faccio il frate..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> No lo so bene
> Ma altri ed altre persone qui sono cosi e vengono un po trattate come "simpatiche canaglie" con sorrisi ecc
> Ok il modo di porsi conta se uno entra qui a gamba tesa forse se le tira le critiche
> Però Siamo comunque su un sito chiamato infedeltà
> ...


veramente CarolO ha cominciato lui a lamentarsi perchè qui non c'era trippa per gatti. Ha anche chiesto perchè si chiamava così il sito se poi nessuna... ehm.. rispondeva al richiamo della foresta.
Nonostante, ed è giusto rimarcarlo, il richiamo fosse di quelli irresistibili proprio, tipo sirene di Ulisse.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una volta ho scritto a mio fratello  che con i bimbi stavo guardando "la stroia infinita " ( storia)
> ...


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che il suo approccio non è stato dei migliori. Ognuno ha le sue idee, giustissimo. Ma avrebbe potuto porsi in modo un po' più critico cercando di non urtare la sensibilità degli altri e credo che non avrebbe ricevuto certe risposte. Magari sarebbero state comunque dure, ma certamente meno di così.
> 
> E comunque non sono presenti all'appello i veri massacratori. Aristippo non ha ancora visto niente, poverino


quello che ho pensato io
Questi so dilettanti aspetta aspetta e vedrai


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vattene a fanculo scemo.
> 
> Se clementine esprime una sua opinione e AB un'altra, stanno al momento discutendo, e non c'è bisogno di esternazioni come la tua, a meno che non voglia tu dire la tua in proposito, ma tu devi solo scassare la minchia, amen.
> 
> fff:


Ma vai a fare in culo tu, coglione che mo' sei anche diventato l'avvocato delle cause perse...:mrgreen:

ma chi ti paca?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti sono moltoooo chiaccherato,anche se in paese faccio il frate..


se ne deduce che lui potrebbe essere più furbo di te, Micione.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rileggiti il forum...io ho espresso la mia opinione, è il secondo post,  e mi sono subito arrivati una raffica di insulti...io non ho insultato nessuno


Vero. Però come hai potuto già notare, qui non ci sono solo traditori, ma anche traditi o persone che, non per falso moralismo ma per loro sensibilità, reputano disonesto tradire. Esordire dicendo che tradire è bello e farlo tra persone sposate è ancora più eccitante, non ti pare un po' provocatorio?

A me sì. E alle provocazioni le reazioni sono diverse, lo devi mettere in conto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare in culo tu, coglione che mo' sei anche diventato l'avvocato delle cause perse...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma chi ti paca?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



aò e non te la prendere..! mizecaa! volevo solo smorzare un po la tensione che ci stava per colpa di aristipippo. Non capisci mai un cazzo però 

fff: (2)


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare in culo tu, coglione che mo' sei anche diventato l'avvocato delle cause perse...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma chi ti paca?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e dai cacchio, ti avevo controllato, oggi non hai detto nemmeno una parolaccia....essu, per un giorno solo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::inlove: sei grande!!!!


un grandissimo.....:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco. Giusto per far notare che non ho preso roba cattiva:
> 
> La mia risposta era in risposta al tuo menefreghismo rispetto a una questione che A TE farà anche ridere, A ME no.
> 
> Tanto bravi a fare i politically correct, non si dice cornuti, non si dice negro, non si dice frocio... però si scherza su cose che sono assolutamente gravi e non cazzate. E se vi si chiede di smetterla di scherzarci sopra continuate. Ripeto: grazie per la sensibilità


Io la tua seconda risposta non l'avevo nemmeno letta, in verità. Non so dove vivi te, per altro, ma dove sto io è espressione corrente e comune, haivoglia ad offenderti ogni volta. In ogni caso, come ho già detto, non è mai stata mia intenzione offenderti; l'avrò scritta non meno di 10 volte, molte delle quali prima che tu ricomparissi. Cercherò di starci attenta, visto che sei così suscettibile, ma, come ho detto, mi è talmente abituale che non assicuro che non accadrà ancora. Farò del mio meglio.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> rileggiti il forum...io ho espresso la mia opinione, è il secondo post,  e mi sono subito arrivati una raffica di insulti...io non ho insultato nessuno


Ti faccio un esempio, chè non c'ho voglia di spiegare concetti in maniera diversa.

Se tu entri in un bar devi prendere in considerazione che la maggiorparte degli astanti sia clientela fissa...
Magari quel bar è famoso per il cappuccino...arrivi tu, che non sei mai entrato in quel bar, e dici che quel cappuccino fa schifo...e magari ci aggiungi pure che il cappuccino del bar all'altro lato della strada è molto più buono e quelli che stanno lì sono dei cretini perchè bevono un cappuccino mediocre...
Allora ti puoi aspettare che la gente ti mandi affanculo e ti dica di rivolgerti all'altro caffè...
E' chiaro che sia una tua opinione, ma non ti puoi aspettare che ti facciano un applauso...

Ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose e di porsi...fatti un esamino e comincia a capire perchè ti arrivano gli insulti.
Io sono nuova...e non ho avuto questa accoglienza...un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ari tu sei giovane...ascoltami..qua'sono tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e Carola alias Rosa..lei poi e'invornita,perche'scrive che se scopa a casa,nn cerca fuori...cosa ti aspettavi di ricevere???ovvi insulti...ma Lothar ti proteggera'..



grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e dai cacchio, ti avevo controllato, oggi non hai detto nemmeno una parolaccia....essu, per un giorno solo


ue'...cia' zoccole'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > embe ti credo....un porno ......ma come????la stroia infinita ....aiuto...spero di non aver capito
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue'...cia' zoccole'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


buongiorno


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"


cancella


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente CarolO ha cominciato lui a lamentarsi perchè qui non c'era trippa per gatti. Ha anche chiesto perchè si chiamava così il sito se poi nessuna... ehm.. rispondeva al richiamo della foresta.
> Nonostante, ed è giusto rimarcarlo, il richiamo fosse di quelli irresistibili proprio, tipo sirene di Ulisse.


Ah

Sorry allora 
Non ho letto tutto


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> buongiorno


buongiorno un cazzo...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> buongiorno un cazzo...


prefrisci un vaffanculo? boh....


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, chè non c'ho voglia di spiegare concetti in maniera diversa.
> 
> Se tu entri in un bar devi prendere in considerazione che la maggiorparte degli astanti sia clientela fissa...
> Magari quel bar è famoso per il cappuccino...arrivi tu, che non sei mai entrato in quel bar, e dici che quel cappuccino fa schifo...e magari ci aggiungi pure che il cappuccino del bar all'altro lato della strada è molto più buono e quelli che stanno lì sono dei cretini perchè bevono un cappuccino mediocre...
> ...


il tuo paragone non è calzante....qui è come se io entrassi nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" e dicessi a tutti che adoro il cappuccino e tutti i clienti iniziano a crticarmi o a insultarmi, perchè nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" ho detto adoro il capuccino


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente CarolO ha cominciato lui a lamentarsi perchè qui non c'era trippa per gatti. Ha anche chiesto perchè si chiamava così il sito se poi nessuna... ehm.. rispondeva al richiamo della foresta.
> Nonostante, ed è giusto rimarcarlo, il richiamo fosse di quelli irresistibili proprio, tipo sirene di Ulisse.


Alle sirene sono capitolata, verde


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"


Minchia ora ora ti hanno fatto degli esempi, e tu che scrivi?

Ascolta, non so se si era capito che mi stai sul cazzo, si era capito? Bhe mi stai sul cazzo, ma non per quello che scrivi, solo per quello che sei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"


ma noi si fa un po' quel cazzo che ci pare, per usare un eufemismo. Nel caso scriveremmo portale, comunque. Non c'era scritto neppure 'asilo per diversamente cuccanti', comunque.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ari tu sei giovane...ascoltami..qua'*sono tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e Carola alias Rosa*..lei poi e'invornita,perche'scrive che se scopa a casa,nn cerca fuori...cosa ti aspettavi di ricevere???ovvi insulti...ma Lothar ti proteggera'..



ma perché devi sempre scrivere ste cazzate?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ari tu sei giovane...ascoltami..qua'sono tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e Carola alias Rosa..lei poi e'invornita,perche'scrive che se scopa a casa,nn cerca fuori...cosa ti aspettavi di ricevere???ovvi insulti...ma Lothar ti proteggera'..


lothar, guarda....
madonna santa bocca mia taci.....
madonna....
vergognati


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ari tu sei giovane...ascoltami..qua'sono tutti traditi,tranne il sottoscritto e Carola alias Rosa..lei poi e'invornita,perche'scrive che se scopa a casa,nn cerca fuori...cosa ti aspettavi di ricevere???ovvi insulti...ma Lothar ti proteggera'..


Vero

Unasanta sono

Micione ma senti un po tu eri di quelli che venivano al motorshow a puntare le auto e poi lasciavano bigliettini alle hostess e qnd si sedavano a provare sito attaccavano apprezzamenti ?

Mi dai questa idea da romagnolo piacione
Però mi sei simpa


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noi si fa un po' quel cazzo che ci pare, per usare un eufemismo. Nel caso scriveremmo portale, comunque. Non c'era scritto neppure 'asilo per diversamente cuccanti', comunque.



Se ero donna giuro che mi ci sarei messo dentro un blocco di cemento mischiato col brecciolino quello grosso dove manco con le bombe si poteva levare avessi mai avuto un aumento di ormoni e gliela avrei potuta dare all'unico uomo-aristopippo nel modo vivo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> prefrisci un vaffanculo? boh....


posso scegliere?...confido sulla tua perspicacia allora...


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma perché devi sempre scrivere ste cazzate?


X me è più innocuo di cosa sembra 
Gioca
Dai e troppo personaggio se no

No?


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> il tuo paragone non è calzante....qui è come se io entrassi nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" e dicessi a tutti che adoro il cappuccino e tutti i clienti iniziano a crticarmi o a insultarmi, perchè nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" ho detto adoro il capuccino


Vabbè ma ormai lo sai, lo hai capito che il Portale dell'Infedeltà non vuol dire 'il Portale degli infedeli'... è qualche giorno che bazzichi, l'altra volta ti sei pure lamentato che qui non è come pensavi... e oggi te ne esci su quanto è eccitante scopare extra quando si è sposati... dai Aristippo, sento il rumore delle unghie sugli specchi


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ero donna giuro che mi ci sarei messo dentro un blocco di cemento mischiato col brecciolino quello grosso dove manco con le bombe si poteva levare avessi mai avuto un aumento di ormoni e gliela avrei potuta dare all'unico uomo-aristopippo nel modo vivo.



ti sei dimenticato le virgole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> il tuo paragone non è calzante....qui è come se io entrassi nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" e dicessi a tutti che adoro il cappuccino e tutti i clienti iniziano a crticarmi o a insultarmi, perchè nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" ho detto adoro il capuccino


ma perché sei così incapace di capire quando poi te lo si è detto e persino sillabato? Tradimento.net è il portale che affronta, consente il confronto e disquisisce la questione del tradimento, da vari punti di vista (da parte di chi è tradito, da parte di chi tradisce, da parte di chi ha qualcosa da dire sull'argomento in senso generale) NON è un sito di incontri e tantomeno un sito di promozione del tradimento. T'è chiaro ora? Che fatica.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> posso scegliere?...confido sulla tua perspicacia allora...


be non ho motivi di mandarti avfanculo...ma se ti piace che io lo faccia ti accontento...se vuoi ti sculaccio anche mentre lo dico


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ero donna giuro che mi ci sarei messo dentro un blocco di cemento mischiato col brecciolino quello grosso dove manco con le bombe si poteva levare avessi mai avuto un aumento di ormoni e gliela avrei potuta dare all'unico uomo-aristopippo nel modo vivo.


 ma mica è un caso se sta a cercare, eh? e se non trova da la colpa al SOTTOTITOLO DEL FORUM. maremma maiala.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè ma ormai lo sai, lo hai capito che il Portale dell'Infedeltà non vuol dire 'il Portale degli infedeli'... è qualche giorno che bazzichi, l'altra volta ti sei pure lamentato che qui non è come pensavi... e oggi te ne esci su quanto è eccitante scopare extra quando si è sposati... dai Aristippo, sento il rumore delle unghie sugli specchi


eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Alle sirene sono capitolata, verde



sbriciolata non fare la furba, non mi sono lamentato del fatto che qui non si rimorchi...ma del fatto che sono stato additato come una specie di maniaco da castrare chimicamente perchè ho detto sul forum tradimento.net che mi piace tradire...il colmo dei colmi secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma perché devi sempre scrivere ste cazzate?



Per darsi un tono:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be non ho motivi di mandarti avfanculo...ma se ti piace che io lo faccia ti accontento...se vuoi ti sculaccio anche mentre lo dico


vabbe' a perspicacia stai inguaiata...pure?...maro'...:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica è un caso se sta a cercare, eh? e se non trova da la colpa al SOTTOTITOLO DEL FORUM. maremma maiala.


:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"


Be allora sei stronzo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica è un caso se sta a cercare, eh? e se non trova da la colpa al SOTTOTITOLO DEL FORUM. maremma maiala.



si nota che sei la mia sorellina.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> grazie Lothar...allora però dovrebbero cambiare il sottotitolo in "il protale dei cornuti"



Caro Ari...quando planai qua'fui accolto esattamente come te..solo uno mi difese,il Mitico Conte Pinceton.Ma io degli insulti me ne fregai..fai lo stesso.Poi in confidenza,molti sono mai goduti..e alci reali..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> sbriciolata non fare la furba, non mi sono lamentato del fatto che qui non si rimorchi...ma del fatto che sono stato additato come una specie di maniaco da castrare chimicamente perchè ho detto sul forum tradimento.net che mi piace tradire...il colmo dei colmi secondo me


Sbriciolata è quella col tacco 12, AnnaBlume quella con il deltaplano, tu quello che è andato in bianco e rosica


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> il tuo paragone non è calzante....qui è come se io entrassi nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" e dicessi a tutti che adoro il cappuccino e tutti i clienti iniziano a crticarmi o a insultarmi, perchè nel bar "il paradiso del cappuccino" ho detto adoro il capuccino


Tu forse non hai capito un cazzo di che posto sia questo, perchè sei totalmente annebbiato dalla voglia di fregna...
Ma non spreco nemmeno più tempo perchè a breve prendo e me ne vado al mare!

Te lo ripeto, è pieno di siti dove puoi tirar su gnocca in men che non si dica...
Questo è un forum dove parlare di "infedeltà", non c'è scritto "qui trovi figa! w il tradimento!".
Nel concetto di tradimento è compreso chi il tradimento lo fa, chi lo subisce, chi ne fa parte, chi lo aborra, chi ha paura a fare il passo, chi si fa seghe pensando a un'altra persona e che però rimane buono buonino a casa...
Amplia la tua visione della cosa, perchè mi sembri un tantino limitato se non hai ancora capito che posto è questo...

E se tanto mi dà tanto tu hai la pretesa di dare la tua opinione e poi ti risenti se la gente, a seconda della propria personalità e del proprio vissuto, ti dà un'opinione che non collima con la tua.
Non è esattamente una buona base di comunicazione e dialogo...

E aggiungo...è un forum, si parla...si fa soprattutto questo, per altro ci sono siti dedicati...


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Be allora sei stronzo


Carola 

:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> devi aver sofferto molto...mi dispiace, comunque ognuno vive come crede o no?


Ciao benvenuto.
sacrosanto, e concordo in toto: ognuno vive come crede.
Con unico limite, se me lo concedi, moralmente invalicabile (perdona il termine odioso morale: possiamo usare il termine "rispetto dell'altro da noi" se preferisci); non fare soffrire gli altri, e le persone che ti amano in particolare, a causa del nostro modo di vivere.
Buon proseguimento :up:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' a perspicacia stai inguaiata...pure?...maro'...:rotfl:


sto cercando di restare calma. 
cosa vuoi? buongiorno> buongiorno un cazzo 2? fottiti? dimmelo


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto.
> sacrosanto, e concordo in toto: ognuno vive come crede.
> Con unico limite, se me lo concedi, moralmente invalicabile (perdona il termine odioso morale: possiamo usare il termine "rispetto dell'altro da noi" se preferisci); non fare soffrire gli altri, e le persone che ti amano in particolare, a causa del nostro modo di vivere.
> *Buon proseguimento :up:*


Beata innocenza


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sbriciolata è quella col tacco 12, AnnaBlume quella con il deltaplano, tu quello che è andato in bianco e rosica



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Madò basta mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

L'amministrazione sta facendo campagna acquisti, ci siamo visti a cena con gli admin di  www.escortforum.it , stiamo pensando a un gemellaggio.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'amministrazione sta facendo campagna acquisti, ci siamo visti a cena con gli admin di  www.escortforum.it , stiamo pensando a un gemellaggio.


ma e' sotto sequestro


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sbriciolata è quella col tacco 12, AnnaBlume quella con il deltaplano, tu quello che è andato in bianco e rosica



:risata::risata::risata: basta, basta, sto sputacchiando su tutto il monitor


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'amministrazione sta facendo campagna acquisti, ci siamo visti a cena con gli admin di www.escortforum.it , stiamo pensando a un gemellaggio.


eh no. Questo è sessismo. O fate anche il gemellaggio con www.gigoloforum.it o mi incazzo.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' sotto sequestro


prova un altro punto.......

.net
.com
.quellochetepare


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no. Questo è sessismo. O fate anche il gemellaggio con www.gigoloforum.it o mi incazzo.


Sono sempre i soliti...


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto.
> sacrosanto, e concordo in toto: ognuno vive come crede.
> Con unico limite, se me lo concedi, moralmente invalicabile (perdona il termine odioso morale: possiamo usare il termine "rispetto dell'altro da noi" se preferisci); non fare soffrire gli altri, e le persone che ti amano in particolare, a causa del nostro modo di vivere.
> Buon proseguimento :up:


concordo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> prova un altro punto.......
> 
> .net
> .com
> .quellochetepare


.XXX, non era difficile da immaginare


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' sotto sequestro


Si stanno gemellando con la Polizia...
A breve per noi fanciulle attimi di pura passione, di interrogatori e manette!!! Momenti di alta perversione!!


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: basta, basta, sto sputacchiando su tutto il monitor



io oggi muoro :risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> concordo!



ma che concordi se la riempi di cazzate? Che concordi, di grazia?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'amministrazione sta facendo campagna acquisti, ci siamo visti a cena con gli admin di  www.escortforum.it , stiamo pensando a un gemellaggio.



Uhm... guarda che io ho parlato con aristipippo da stamani, lui dice NO puttane( parole sue) quindi a sto punto mi domando e dico, ma non è che il tubarao sta prendendo la palla al balzo e... 




PS: ci sono tessere soci ?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che concordi se la riempi di cazzate? Che concordi, di grazia?


voglio morire..! madò la mascella mi fa male.


----------



## lolapal (16 Aprile 2014)

*ooooh*

:nclpf:

30 pagine in quattro ore!!! Quattro ore!!!
Ma io dico! 

Chi mi fa un riassuntino? :thankyou:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... guarda che io ho parlato con aristipippo da stamani, *lui dice NO puttane*( parole sue) quindi a sto punto mi domando e dico, ma non è che il tubarao sta prendendo la palla al balzo e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ebbhè, si eccita dicendo loro puttana -immagino- ma poi non le vuole pagare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che concordi se la riempi di cazzate? Che concordi, di grazia?


ahahahahahahahhhh concorda sul fatto che nessuno gli deve fare male ahahahahhhahahhh

AristiPippo mi raccomando resta.
Ti proteggo pure io, come il Micione.
Sei sotto tutela.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> voglio morire..! madò la mascella mi fa male.


in effetti stamattina è dvertente! Io terrei la banana solo per questo


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... guarda che io ho parlato con aristipippo da stamani, lui dice NO puttane( parole sue) quindi a sto punto mi domando e dico, ma non è che il tubarao sta prendendo la palla al balzo e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo in fase di trattativa. Non possiamo far trapelare indiscrezioni. Fidatevi della Vostra Amministrazione.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :nclpf:
> 
> 30 pagine in quattro ore!!! Quattro ore!!!
> Ma io dico!
> ...


C'è chi dice (la Banana sveglia) che tradire quando si è in coppia è molto più divertente ed eccitante piuttosto che andare a letto con chiunque da single.
Il resto è "non capisci un cazzo" "è la mia opinione" "moralista!" "portale dei cornuti"...
L'argomento del thread si è dissolto in circa 3 interventi...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in effetti stamattina è dvertente! Io terrei la banana solo per questo



Aiuto....


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in effetti stamattina è dvertente! Io terrei la banana solo per questo


Aristippo è da tenere, assolutamente! L'ho detto io che ispira!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siamo in fase di trattativa. Non possiamo far trapelare indiscrezioni. Fidatevi della Vostra Amministrazione.



Che ansia però.... 

Ti si che sei un bravo amministratore, tieni in sospeso ..... così noi stiamo a leggere e scrivere.. 


Tubarao for president :lecca:




Quasi quasi esco, mi sento male dal troppo ridere. 

Aristipippo meno male che esisti.


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

La Banana deve rimanere!!!
_*SALVATE LA BANANA!!*_ ​


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahhhh concorda sul fatto che nessuno gli deve fare male ahahahahhhahahhh
> 
> AristiPippo mi raccomando resta.
> Ti proteggo pure io, come il Micione.
> Sei sotto tutela.



:risata::risata::risata: ecco, m'hai fatto sporcare tutto il monitor. Ora me lo pulisci tu! 
(con la lingua, vediamo se si eccita )


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ansia però....
> 
> Ti si che sei un bravo amministratore, tieni in sospeso ..... così noi stiamo a leggere e scrivere..
> 
> ...


non fare lo sbruffone perche se mi gira inizio a uscire con aristippo e tu te lo ritrovii in casa...ahahhahahah
oppure puoi sempre darmi piu soldi....puoi scegliere papa


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La Banana deve rimanere!!!
> _*SALVATE LA BANANA!!*_ View attachment 8448​


quoto.
Non potremmo dargli una carica onoraria? Tipo Menzione di Fedigrafo? MdF? 

ops, no, ne penso un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non fare lo sbruffone perche se mi gira inizio a uscire con aristippo e tu te lo ritrovii in casa...ahahhahahah
> oppure puoi sempre darmi piu soldi....puoi scegliere papa



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: TI DO PIU' SOLDI


stroz<zina approfittratrice.

tvb lo sai vero? quand'è che devi venire a trovare papy tuo ?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: TI DO PIU' SOLDI
> 
> 
> stroz<zina approfittratrice.
> ...


il piu presto possibile 
grazie per i soldi, che mi permetteranno di prendemri un appartamemto tutto mio e portarmi  a acasa aristippo


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Non potremmo dargli una carica onoraria? Tipo Menzione di Fedigrafo? MdF?
> 
> ops, no, ne penso un'altra.


MdF è troppo Morto di Figa...lassà fà!!!

:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :nclpf:
> 
> 30 pagine in quattro ore!!! Quattro ore!!!
> Ma io dico!
> ...



Banana for ever. punto,


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> MdF è troppo Morto di Figa...lassà fà!!!
> 
> :carneval::rotfl:


chi ti dice che il doppio senso non fosse previsto dalla nostra miss tacco12?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il piu presto possibile
> grazie per i soldi, che mi permetteranno di prendemri un appartamemto tutto mio e portarmi  a acasa aristippo



ehh ? li mortacci tua e pure mia va..! una serpe ho cresciuto.


----------



## biancoenero (16 Aprile 2014)

io non capisco perche' vi scagliate tutti contro Aristippo;ha espresso solo un'opinione..è il suo modo di vedere e vivere la vita...sinceramente anch'io all'inizio,vagando su internet e digitando la parola "tradimento" mi è venuto fuori un elenco di siti svariati...come tradire,perchè si tradisce,come scoprirlo,come non farsi scoprire..e poi tra tutti vedo questo,"tradimento.net" e anch'io all'inizio ho pensato che fosse un sito piu' per chi avesse voglia di tradire piuttosto che una valvola di sfogo sugli effetti del tradimento...ognuno ha la sua storia e ogni giudizio è condizionato da cio'...Aristippo dice che scoperebbe un po' con tutte,solo per il puro piacere di scopare...lui lo dice,molti lo pensano,tanti altri lo fanno;posso anche non condividere il suo pensiero come donna,ma è comunque il suo pensiero....poi che sia vero cio' che dice o un modo di attirare su di se l'attenzione questo non lo so


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta! Dov'è Brunetta?????? Ci manca lei


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chi ti dice che il doppio senso non fosse previsto dalla nostra miss tacco12?


Che fosse previsto me ne sono resa conto nel momento in cui ho postato...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> io non capisco perche' vi scagliate tutti contro Aristippo;ha espresso solo un'opinione..è il suo modo di vedere e vivere la vita...sinceramente anch'io all'inizio,vagando su internet e digitando la parola "tradimento" mi è venuto fuori un elenco di siti svariati...come tradire,perchè si tradisce,come scoprirlo,come non farsi scoprire..e poi tra tutti vedo questo,"tradimento.net" e anch'io all'inizio ho pensato che fosse un sito piu' per chi avesse voglia di tradire piuttosto che una valvola di sfogo sugli effetti del tradimento...ognuno ha la sua storia e ogni giudizio è condizionato da cio'...Aristippo dice che scoperebbe un po' con tutte,solo per il puro piacere di scopare...lui lo dice,molti lo pensano,tanti altri lo fanno;posso anche non condividere il suo pensiero come donna,ma è comunque il suo pensiero....poi che sia vero cio' che dice o un modo di attirare su di se l'attenzione questo non lo so



Ha fatto tutto da solo, è questa la cosa grave.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> MdF è troppo Morto di Figa...lassà fà!!!
> 
> :carneval::rotfl:


eh lo so... me ne sono accorta tardi:mrgreen: 
Dai, dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa per invogliare AristiPippo a restare.
Insomma... invogliare... a fargli venire un gran desiderio di restare.
suggerimenti?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so... me ne sono accorta tardi:mrgreen:
> Dai, dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa per invogliare AristiPippo a restare.
> Insomma... invogliare... a fargli venire un gran desiderio di restare.
> suggerimenti?


posso prendere in mano la situazione con uno spogliarello versione manga?


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so... me ne sono accorta tardi:mrgreen:
> Dai, dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa per invogliare AristiPippo a restare.
> Insomma... invogliare... a fargli venire un gran desiderio di restare.
> suggerimenti?


Secondo me con un paio di tette e una porcata ce la caviamo...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so... me ne sono accorta tardi:mrgreen:
> Dai, dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa per invogliare AristiPippo a restare.
> Insomma... invogliare... a fargli venire un gran desiderio di restare.
> suggerimenti?



Si io ne ho uno, aspettare che entri oscuro. lui sicuramente lo difenderà a "spada" tratta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha fatto tutto da solo, è questa la cosa grave.


E' entrato qui come se questo fosse il badoo dei fredifragi, lanciandosi negli immensi orizzonti del "diciamocela zozza" pensando di raccogliere messi a tutto spiano per qusta sua brillante trovata. E' stato corretto, ma non ha capito. E' stato ricorretto e s'è lamentato (siamo noi sbagliati, o perlomeno è sbagliato il sottotitolo). E' stato ricorretto, noi ridevamo, lui si arrampicava dando del 'moralista' a tutti. E' stato poi bonariamente irriso, in effetti, ma quando ce vò ce vò. Per me è promosso: siamo a favore della varietà :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Ditegli una cosa zozza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me con un paio di tette e una porcata ce la caviamo...:carneval:


secondo me basta meno , le tette le possiamo lasciare tranquille

chi si lancia con la prima porcata da tastiera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> posso prendere in mano la situazione con uno spogliarello versione manga?


uhm... un po' scontato, egli è uomo dai gusti difficili et inusuali.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditegli una cosa zozza.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditegli una cosa zozza.


bravo. Mica per niente sei admin, eh? ok, mo ce penso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' entrato qui come se questo fosse il badoo dei fredifragi, lanciandosi negli immensi orizzonti del "diciamocela zozza" pensando di raccogliere messi a tutto spiano per qusta sua brillante trovata. E' stato corretto, ma non ha capito. E' stato ricorretto e s'è lamentato (siamo noi sbagliati, o perlomeno è sbagliato il sottotitolo). E' stato ricorretto, noi ridevamo, lui si arrampicava dando del 'moralista' a tutti. E' stato poi bonariamente irriso, in effetti, ma quando ce vò ce vò. Per me è promosso: siamo a favore della varietà :mrgreen:



Perdonami, cerca di scrivere un po meglio, che fatica leggerti. 


Mi riprometto di rileggerti, però adesso devo andare a pranzare. 




:rofl::rofl::rofl:neye:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... un po' scontato, egli è uomo dai gusti difficili et inusuali.



Naaaahhh  Per me con un semplice Pisellami tutta (cit e voglio vedere chi la coglie) porti il risultato a casa


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... un po' scontato, egli è uomo dai gusti difficili et inusuali.


ne sai qualcuna zozza in latino? parti tu, ti seguo a ruota :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... un po' scontato, egli è uomo dai gusti difficili et inusuali.


e invece secondo me no....proprio l opposto..
cmq forse non hai letto, ma io gli piaccio. ebben si. l ha scritto piu volte.....non per vantarmi sia chiaro..


----------



## biancoenero (16 Aprile 2014)

io non faccio la moralista;ognuno sceglie da se' cosa fare nella vita e ne accetta le conseguenze...tradire significa mancare di rispetto agli altri,a chi crede in noi e si fida di noi...ma alllora nesuno rispetta nessuno?O il rispetto in questo senso non è piu considerato un valore importante?Se ci sono tanti traditori e altrettanti traditi vuol dire forse che  la concezione di rispetto è cambiata?O si pensa per primi al proprio rispetto,e dopo a quello degli altri?Io tradisco,quindi..non ho rispetto;se ho rispetto dell'altro gli dico tutto oppure lo lascio per fare cio' che mi pare...eppure ci sono tanti divorzi in giro,ma non per una questione di rispetto verso il nostro compagno ma perchè in un modo o nell'altro non tolleriamo piu vivergli accanto...chi tradisce non pensa al rispetto altrui,e non smette di tradire per il rispetto....oggi ho confessato ad un mio caro amico il mio tradimento,e ho sbagliato,perchè lui è il classico tipo che crede nel rispetto assoluto per chi ci sta accanto...me ne ha dette di tutti i colori;non mi aspettavo mi dicesse "brava" ma speravo che capisse il mio punto di vista,pur non condividendolo...invece mi ha caricato di definizioni poco carine che mi hanno fatto male...se neanche i nostri amici ci capiscono e su un forum del genere veniamo criticati cosa dobbiamo fare?tenerci tutto dentro?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ne sai qualcuna zozza in latino? parti tu, ti seguo a ruota :mrgreen:


Cave canem


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Naaaahhh  Per me con un semplice Pisellami tutta (cit e voglio vedere chi la coglie) porti il risultato a casa


google recita: Ben Stiller, Lo Spaccacuori. C'ha preso?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Naaaahhh  Per me con un semplice Pisellami tutta (cit e voglio vedere chi la coglie) porti il risultato a casa


lo spaccacuori


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cave canem



:risata::risata::risata: più zozza, più zozza e meno minacciosa


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> google recita: Ben Stiller, Lo Spaccacuori. C'ha preso?


Non vale. Hai Googlato 

The winner is Missy


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vale. Hai Googlato
> 
> The winner is Missy


alco:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

*dedicato ad AristiPippo*

Passer, deliciae meae puellae,
quicum ludere, quem in sinu tenere,
cui primum digitum dare appetenti
et acris solet incitare morsus,
cum desiderio meo nitenti
karum nescio quid libet iocari
et solaciolum sui doloris,
credo ut tum gravis acquiescat ardor:
tecum ludere sicut ipsa possem
et tristis animi levare curas!

Il passero, delizia della mia fanciulla,
con cui suole giocare, e tenerlo in seno,
ed a lui bramoso dare la punta del dito
ed eccitare focosi morsi,
quando alla mia splendida malinconia
piace scherzare a non so che di caro
e piccolo sollievo del suo dolore,
credo perché allora s'acquieti il forte ardore:
teco potessi come lei giocare
ed alleviare le tristi pene del cuore!
Catullo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vale. Hai Googlato
> 
> The winner is Missy


ma scusa, vsito che me la tiro immensamente, ti pare che io veda films con Ben Stiller? Eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passer, deliciae meae puellae,
> quicum ludere, quem in sinu tenere,
> cui primum digitum dare appetenti
> et acris solet incitare morsus,
> ...


troppo malinconica e troppo aulica, ce la tira in faccia...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, vsito che me la tiro immensamente, ti pare che io veda films con Ben Stiller? Eh?


Mi spiace cara, ma l'arte prima di tutto


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

mi avete gia tolto bender, se mi mandate via anche ari, me ne vado pure io:condom:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

[SIZE=+3]*La sposa infedele*[/SIZE]​   [SIZE=+3]*La casada infiel*[/SIZE]​     
 
 *E io me la portai al fiume 
          credendo che fosse ragazza, 
          invece aveva marito. 

          Fu la notte di S. Giacomo 
          e quasi per compromesso 
          si spensero i lampioni 
          e si accesero i grilli. 
          Dopo l'ultima curva 
          toccai i suoi seni addormentati, 
          e mi si aprirono subito 
          come rami di giacinti. 
          L'amido della sua sottana 
          mi suonava nell'orecchio, 
          come una pezza di seta 
          lacerata da dieci coltelli. 

          Senza luce d'argento sulle loro cime 
          sono cresciuti gli alberi, 
          e un orizzonte di cani 
          latra molto lontano dal fiume. 

          Passati i rovi, 
          i giunchi e gli spini, 
          sotto la chioma dei suoi capelli 
          feci una buca nella sabbia. 
          Io mi levai la cravatta. 
          Lei si levò il vestito. 
          Io il cinturone con la pistola. 
          Lei i suoi quattro corpetti. 
          Né tuberose né chiocciole 
          hanno la pelle tanto sottile, 
          né cristalli sotto la luna 
          risplendono con questa luce. 

          Le sue cosce mi sfuggivano 
          come pesci sorpresi, 
          metà piene di fuoco, 
          metà piene di freddo. 
          Quella notte percorsi 
          il migliore dei cammini, 
          sopra una puledra di madreperla 
          senza briglie e senza staffe. 

          Non voglio dire, da uomo, 
          le cose che lei mi disse. 
          La luce della ragione 
          mi fa essere molto discreto. 
          Sporca di baci e sabbia, 
          la portai via dal fiume. 
          Con l'aria si battevano 
          le spade dei gigli. 

          Mi comportai da quello che sono. 
          Come un gitano autentico. 
          Le regalai un tavolino da lavoro 
          grande di raso paglierino, 
          e non volli innamorarmi 
          perchè avendo marito 
          mi disse che era ragazza 
          quando la portavo al fiume. * 
  *Y yo que me la lleve al río 
          creyendo que era mozuela, 
          pero tenía marido. 

          Fue la noche de Santiago 
          y casi por compromiso. 
          Se apagaron los faroles 
          y se encendieron los grillos. 
          En las últimas esquinas 
          toque sus pechos dormidos, 
          y se me abrieron de pronto 
          como ramos de jacintos. 
          El almidón de su enagua 
          me sonaba en el oído 
          como una pieza de seda 
          rasgada por diez cuchillos. 

          Sin luz de plata en sus copas 
          los árboles han crecido 
          y un horizonte de perros 
          ladra muy lejos del río. 

          Pasadas las zarzamoras, 
          los juncos y los espinos, 
          bajo su mata de pelo 
          hice un hoyo sobre el limo. 
          Yo me quité la corbata. 
          Ella se quito el vestido. 
          Yo, el cinturón con revólver. 
          Ella, sus cuatro corpiños. 
          Ni nardos ni caracolas 
          tienen el cutis tan fino, 
          ni los cristales con luna 
          relumbran con ese brillo. *
*Sus muslos se me escapaban 
          como peces sorprendidos, 
          la mitad llenos de lumbre, 
          la mitad llenos de frío. 
          Aquella noche corrí 
          el mejor de los caminos, 
          montado en potra de nácar 
          sin bridas y sin estribos. 

          No quiero decir, por hombre, 
          las cosas que ella me dijo. 
          La luz del entendimiento 
          me hace ser muy comedido. 
          Sucia de besos y arena, 
          yo me la llevé del río. 
          Con el aire se batían 
          las espadas de los lirios. 

          Me porté como quien soy. 
          Como un gitano legítimo. 
          Le regalé un costurero 
          grande, de raso pajizo, 
          y no quise enamorarme 
          porque teniendo marido 
          me dijo que era mozuela 
          cuando la llevaba al río. * 



(Garcia Lorca)


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditegli una cosa zozza.


Pani ca' meusa!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi spiace cara, ma l'arte prima di tutto



:wide-grin::wide-grin:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pani ca' meusa!!!!


Fra pochi giorni devo andare a Palermo, e mi sono ripromesso che una delle prime cose che proverò


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passer, deliciae meae puellae,
> quicum ludere, quem in sinu tenere,
> cui primum digitum dare appetenti
> et acris solet incitare morsus,
> ...


Catullo quando si impegna può fare di meglio!


----------



## Gian (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *La sposa infedele*​
> (Garcia Lorca)



grazie Anna, bellissima !
:up:


----------



## Nicka (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fra pochi giorni devo andare a Palermo, e mi sono ripromesso che una delle prime cose che proverò


E fatti pure pane e panelle e crocchè alla faccia del mio fegato!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> troppo malinconica e troppo aulica, ce la tira in faccia...


ok, vado giù dura:

Adeste, hendecasyllabi, quot estis 
omnes undique, quotquot estis omnes. 
Iocum me putat esse moecha turpis 
et negat mihi nostra reddituram 
pugillaria, si pati potestis. 
Persequamur eam, et reflagitemus. 
Quae sit, quaeritis: illa, quam videtis 
turpe incedere, mimice ac moleste 
ridentem catuli ore Gallicani. 
Circumsistite eam, et reflagitate: 
'Moecha putida, redde codicillos, 
redde, putida moecha, codicillos'. 
Non assis facis? O lutum, lupanar, 
aut si perditius potest quid esse. 
Sed non est tamen hoc satis putandum. 
Quod si non aliud potest, ruborem 
ferreo canis exprimamus ore. 
Conclamate iterum altiore voce: 
'Moecha putida. redde codicillos, 
redde, putida moecha, codicillos'. 
Sed nil proficimus, nihil movetur. 
Mutanda est ratio modusque nobis, 
si quid proficere amplius potestis: 
'Pudica et proba, redde codicillos'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

*Aretino Pietro, precursore di JB*

Fottiamci, anima mia, fottiamci presto
perché tutti per fotter nati siamo;
e se tu il cazzo adori, io la potta amo,
e saria il mondo un cazzo senza questo.
 E se post mortem fotter fosse onesto,
direi: Tanto fottiam, che ci moiamo;
e di là fotterem Eva e Adamo,
che trovarno il morir sì disonesto.
- Veramente egli è ver, che se i furfanti
non mangiavan quel frutto traditore,
io so che si sfoiavano gli amanti.
Ma lasciam'ir le ciance, e sino al core
ficcami il cazzo, e fà che mi si schianti
l'anima, ch'in sul cazzo or nasce or muore;
e se possibil fore,
non mi tener della potta anche i coglioni,
d'ogni piacer fortuni testimoni


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, vado giù dura:
> 
> Adeste, hendecasyllabi, quot estis
> omnes undique, quotquot estis omnes.
> ...


Moecha putida non è male! Mi sa che ci siamo (ma sai che non rivedevo il 42 da decenni? grande!)


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> grazie Anna, bellissima !
> :up:


:up: ma troppo soft per il nostro Pippo


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Moecha putida non è male! Mi sa che ci siamo (ma sai che non rivedevo il 42 da decenni? grande!)


Qua l'hanno soppresso...mo' ce sta' er 37 che fa lo stesso giro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (16 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è chi dice (la Banana sveglia) che tradire quando si è in coppia è molto più divertente ed eccitante piuttosto che andare a letto con chiunque da single.
> Il resto è "non capisci un cazzo" "è la mia opinione" "moralista!" "portale dei cornuti"...
> L'argomento del thread si è dissolto in circa 3 interventi...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Grazie, sei stata un tesoro... :bacio:

Allora il mio :nclpf: ci stava tutto... :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ditegli una cosa zozza.


"cacca" può andare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Moecha putida non è male! Mi sa che ci siamo (ma sai che non rivedevo il 42 da decenni? grande!)


eh, ma adesso ho tirato fuori l'Aretino.
Se vuole le zozzerie quello è l'antesignano. Peggio dell'Aretino manco Oscuro quando va giù pesante.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *tesoro *qui'siamo 3000 persone,sappiamo tutto di tutti.lui e'ok......


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma adesso ho tirato fuori l'Aretino.
> Se vuole le zozzerie quello è l'antesignano. Peggio dell'Aretino manco Oscuro quando va giù pesante.


e hai ragione! Una grevità assoluta...

io in effetti mi stavo per lanciare nelle incisioni dei _modi_, ma avrei da studiare :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


Veramente è nell'ottocento e anche nel novecento che gli uomini tenevano famiglia e poi scopicchiavano in giro, "senza nulla togliere" alla moglie e alla famiglia.
Prova a dirlo alla moglie e così, magari, più modernamente, fa altrettanto. 
Basta che poi non litigate sui giorni liberi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

buongiorno brunetta, sai che mi mancavi ?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Questo thread è virato sul letterario. Troppo elevato per me.
Certamente per Aristippo, che pure ambizioni ne aveva con quel nick e quell'avatar :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno brunetta, sai che mi mancavi ?


anche a me! Mi piace quando ci sei


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno brunetta, sai che mi mancavi ?


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :nuke:
Ciao.
Ho poco tempo.
Leggo e scrivo in thread su 15, se va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche a me! Mi piace quando ci sei


 Grazie 

Ho saltato solo un giorno! Sono andata all'ikea


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ho saltato solo un giorno! Sono andata all'ikea


voglio vedere lo scontrino! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> voglio vedere lo scontrino! :mrgreen:


Ho comprato solo il piumone "campo di calcio" per mio figlio.
Però si sa quando si entra e non quando si esce :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> voglio vedere lo scontrino! :mrgreen:


:rotfl:

avrà comprato il divato ujlrykcmji e le sedie amkipjuuuuuk


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> avrà comprato il divato ujlrykcmji e le sedie amkipjuuuuuk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma sai che li conosco per nome?
E' come leggere Camilleri, poi sti stupisci che la gente non dica "talia", "macari" ecc. Quando esco dall'ikea tutti usano poche consonanti :mrgreen:.
Il mio divano è il kivik :mrgreen:


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> io non capisco perche' vi scagliate tutti contro Aristippo;ha espresso solo un'opinione..è il suo modo di vedere e vivere la vita...sinceramente anch'io all'inizio,vagando su internet e digitando la parola "tradimento" mi è venuto fuori un elenco di siti svariati...come tradire,perchè si tradisce,come scoprirlo,come non farsi scoprire..e poi tra tutti vedo questo,"tradimento.net" e anch'io all'inizio ho pensato che fosse un sito piu' per chi avesse voglia di tradire piuttosto che una valvola di sfogo sugli effetti del tradimento...ognuno ha la sua storia e ogni giudizio è condizionato da cio'...Aristippo dice che scoperebbe un po' con tutte,solo per il puro piacere di scopare...lui lo dice,molti lo pensano,tanti altri lo fanno;posso anche non condividere il suo pensiero come donna,ma è comunque il suo pensiero....poi che sia vero cio' che dice o un modo di attirare su di se l'attenzione questo non lo so[/QUOTE
> 
> I like you...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> biancoenero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io non capisco perche' vi scagliate tutti contro Aristippo;ha espresso solo un'opinione..è il suo modo di vedere e vivere la vita...sinceramente anch'io all'inizio,vagando su internet e digitando la parola "tradimento" mi è venuto fuori un elenco di siti svariati...come tradire,perchè si tradisce,come scoprirlo,come non farsi scoprire..e poi tra tutti vedo questo,"tradimento.net" e anch'io all'inizio ho pensato che fosse un sito piu' per chi avesse voglia di tradire piuttosto che una valvola di sfogo sugli effetti del tradimento...ognuno ha la sua storia e ogni giudizio è condizionato da cio'...Aristippo dice che scoperebbe un po' con tutte,solo per il puro piacere di scopare...lui lo dice,molti lo pensano,tanti altri lo fanno;posso anche non condividere il suo pensiero come donna,ma è comunque il suo pensiero....poi che sia vero cio' che dice o un modo di attirare su di se l'attenzione questo non lo so[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...quanto la fate lunga, uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...


Non ho dubbi che scopi malissimo.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi che scopi malissimo.



e come fai ad esserne sicura?


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è più eccitante, è più comodo. Una sposata è difficile che si accolli come farebbe un'amante single.


è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito. Lei ha risposto e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

pare che non piaccia Catullo, speriamo che piaccia l'Aretino


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè è uno nuovo e ha osato fare il morto di figa senza usare troppi giri di parole come fanno tanti altri.
> 
> 
> Io spero che resti lo stesso, non mi sta antipatico.


nemmeno a me non amour


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito. Lei ha risposto e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare[/QUO
> 
> sei un grande..........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito. Lei ha risposto e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare


non vomitare: pena. Per te in primis, per la fedifraga in seconda battuta. Dispiacere invece per il marito della fedifraga.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non vomitare: pena. Per te in primis, per la fedifraga in seconda battuta. Dispiacere invece per il marito della fedifraga.


Ma no, AnnaBlume, sii seria. La pena si riserva alle persone.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma no, AnnaBlume, sii seria. La pena si riserva alle persone.


:risata::risata::risata: poi dicono che sono io quella pesante


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: poi dicono che sono io quella pesante


facciamo una discreta coppia


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> facciamo una discreta coppia


...non faccio coppia con chi non si lava nemmeno i propri slip da sé :rotfl:


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non vomitare: pena. Per te in primis, per la fedifraga in seconda battuta. Dispiacere invece per il marito della fedifraga.



ma magari il marito era li che si faceva fare un pompino dalla sua amante...che ne sai


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...*però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante*. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito. Lei ha risposto e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare


tradimento è a prescindere anche se non pensi 'sì sì, chiamala pure al telefono che mentre tu le parli io te la trombo', che quella è un'altra cosa. Un pochino triste invero, che ci si ecciti con queste motivazioni, ma il mondo è vario e variamente popolato. Pensa che qui è passato uno che ha detto che si sarebbe fatto pure i lampioni...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...non faccio coppia con chi non si lava nemmeno i propri slip da sé :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:ma è perché sono pulitiiiiiiii :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono una ex traditrice e capisco bene quel "brivido"  mi è successo quando con il mio attuale compagno eravamo amanti, entrambi impegnati in un'altra relazione. Lei chiamava spesso lui e mentre erano al telefono *mi piaceva toccarlo, baciarlo, sentire le sue bugie. *
> Mi è piaciuto perchè lei ci aveva fatti lasciare. *E la disprezzavo molto. Ho dovuto ricambiare le corna.
> *
> Normalmente, *se non provassi disprezzo verso la compagna ufficiale, non credo mi piacerebbe.*
> ...


è una cosa un po' triste che proprio non riesco a capire.più che altro perché il disprezzo era da distribuire equamente anche a lui


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

*Comunque*

Rivaluterei senz'altro l'avatar di Aristippo! E' molto eloquente: è una banana. Banana.
Aristippo? Banana!


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono una ex traditrice e capisco bene quel "brivido"  mi è successo quando con il mio attuale compagno eravamo amanti, entrambi impegnati in un'altra relazione. Lei chiamava spesso lui e mentre erano al telefono mi piaceva toccarlo, baciarlo, sentire le sue bugie.
> Mi è piaciuto perchè lei ci aveva fatti lasciare. E la disprezzavo molto. Ho dovuto ricambiare le corna.
> 
> Normalmente, se non provassi disprezzo verso la compagna ufficiale, non credo mi piacerebbe.
> ...


ù

brava principessa è proprio di quel "brivido" che parlavo...sinceramente non mi sono mai fatto degli scrupoli, perchè penso di non fare nulla di male, non sto rubando, non sto uccidendo nessuno, sto solo facendo sesso con una donna maggiorenne e consenziente. Una volta sono riuscito a scoparmi la moglie di uno che conoscevo e che mi stava molto sui coglioni...devo dire che ho provato ancora più gusto. Qualche giorno dopo l'ho incontrato al bar a bere il caffè con sua moglie...ho goduto un'altra volta


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e *mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito*. Lei ha risposto *e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, *con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare


hei banano, io non lo trovo molto di buon gusto


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma magari il marito era li che si faceva fare un pompino dalla sua amante...che ne sai


o anche no. Tu lo sai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma è perché sono pulitiiiiiiii :rotfl::rotfl:



:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ù
> 
> brava principessa è proprio di quel "brivido" che parlavo...sinceramente non mi sono mai fatto degli scrupoli, perchè penso di non fare nulla di male, non sto rubando, non sto uccidendo nessuno, sto solo facendo sesso con una donna maggiorenne e consenziente. Una volta sono riuscito a scoparmi la moglie di uno che conoscevo e che mi stava molto sui coglioni...devo dire che ho provato ancora più gusto. Qualche giorno dopo l'ho incontrato al bar a bere il caffè con sua moglie...ho goduto un'altra volta


ma queste 'emozioni' primitive di confronto e rivalsa, non sono tipiche dell'adolescenza? Mi pare tanto di sì...
non tratto poi la parte di vendetta dei post precendenti che mi disgusta talmente tanto che mi snudano i canini.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hei banano, io non lo trovo molto di buon gusto


È di pessimo gusto da parte di lui e soprattutto da parte di lei. 
Le vplte che mi è successo mi sono sllontanata, indipendentenente da cosa stessi facendo, anche perché non ho nessuna intenzione di fare ascpltare all'altro le conversazioni con mio marito


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È di pessimo gusto da parte di lui e soprattutto da parte di lei.
> Le vplte che mi è successo mi sono sllontanata, indipendentenente da cosa stessi facendo, anche perché non ho nessuna intenzione di fare ascpltare all'altro le conversazioni con mio marito



be il problema non credo sia quello di ascoltare le telefonate fra marito e moglie...ti sei allontanata per poi tornare alla carica...


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È di pessimo gusto da parte di lui e soprattutto da parte di lei.
> Le vplte che mi è successo mi sono sllontanata, indipendentenente da cosa stessi facendo, anche perché non ho nessuna intenzione di fare ascpltare all'altro le conversazioni con mio marito


beh io allontanato no, anche perchè mi sarei dovuto allontanare in una condizione non normale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfliuttosto avrei avitato di rispondere


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be il problema non credo sia quello di ascoltare le telefonate fra marito e moglie...*ti sei allontanata per poi tornare alla carica*...


ovviamente, credo :rotfl:
purtroppo nel frattempo il banano era diventato bananino :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Gas. 

Hai conosciuto aristopippo?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Gas.
> 
> Hai conosciuto aristopippo?


chi? il banano? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> chi? il banano? :mrgreen:


Eh già. Lui. 


Ho paura a leggere le pagine mancanti, le leggo o lo mando a fanculo ora stesso?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh già. Lui.
> 
> 
> Ho paura a leggere le pagine mancanti, le leggo o lo mando a fanculo ora stesso?


io, non le ho lette


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

*Scusate*

ma non ce la faccio a leggermi tutto...qualcuno mi può dire se il "campione" ha risposto qualcosa a riguardo della moglie?
O ha glissato con disinvoltura?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Mi sono sicuramente perso qualcosa.

Aristippo ma tu sei sposato ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be il problema non credo sia quello di ascoltare le telefonate fra marito e moglie...ti sei allontanata per poi tornare alla carica...


Ho specificato indiprndentemente da quello che stavo facendo. Per cui mi allontano anche se sto parlando figurati se mi lascio toccare o baciare.
La mia famiglia resta fuori da quel rapporto.


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sono sicuramente perso qualcosa.
> 
> Aristippo ma tu sei sposato ?



certo...altrimenti casca l'asino


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh io allontanato no, anche perchè mi sarei dovuto allontanare in una condizione non normale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfliuttosto avrei avitato di rispondere


Si l'alternativa è non rispondere


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si l'alternativa è non rispondere


non avevo dubbi che il mio pensiero collimasse con il tuo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma non ce la faccio a leggermi tutto...qualcuno mi può dire se il "campione" ha risposto qualcosa a riguardo della moglie?
> O ha glissato con disinvoltura?



Per quello che ho letto io ( ma può essermi sfuggito) ha glissato.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sono sicuramente perso qualcosa.
> 
> Aristippo ma tu sei sposato ?





Aristippo ha detto:


> certo...altrimenti casca l'asino



perdona tubarao, è sovente fare domande stupide e senza senso. 



 tuba... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusa a che ci sei gli domandi se l'ebrezza la prova anche attraverso le corna che fa alla moglie?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perdona tubarao, è sovente fare domande stupide e senza senso.
> 
> 
> 
> tuba... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusa a che ci sei gli domandi se l'ebrezza la prova anche attraverso le corna che fa alla moglie?


ma l'ebbrezza la prova soprattutto PERCHE' fa le corna alla moglie e al di lei (amante al volo) marito...
poi uno si stupisce se Fanta gli dice che scopa malissimo...

c'è chi prende il viagra e chi ha bisogno di una rivalsa nei confronti di qualcuno che nemmeno lo sa...Oddio, mi viene da signhiozzare da quanto rido.


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto io ( ma può essermi sfuggito) ha glissato.




Tutto regolare allora: un altro codardo nonché paraculo...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma l'ebbrezza la prova soprattutto PERCHE' fa le corna alla moglie e al di lei (amante al volo) marito...
> poi uno si stupisce se Fanta gli dice che scopa malissimo...
> 
> c'è chi prende il viagra e chi ha bisogno di una rivalsa nei confronti di qualcuno che nemmeno lo sa...Oddio, mi viene da signhiozzare da quanto rido.



Beata te che ridi.... credimi non avevo letto che l'ebrezza era anche una conseguenza delle corna alla moglie. Minchia papà questo è davvero da psichiatra. 


Ma ne sei certa?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Che certe situazioni alla My best friend Hot Wife  o alla I fucked your wife (serie che ormai inflazionano la produzione porno mondiale) possano eccitare, con molto ma molto sforzo, posso anche arrivare a capirlo. 

Mi ricordo di quando da ragazzini si giocava a indiani e cauboi:

"Tu che voi l'indiano o il cauboi. Io l'indiano perché so più forti e ai cauboi je fanno un culo quanto porta pia"


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beata te che ridi.... credimi non avevo letto che l'ebrezza era anche una conseguenza delle corna alla moglie. Minchia papà questo è davvero da psichiatra.
> 
> 
> Ma ne sei certa?


ebbè, il friccicore è dato proprio dal rapporto clandestino con un'altra sposata; clandestino anche e soprattutto perché lui è sposato! Quando gli ho chiesto perché non dichiarava tali corna alla moglie per ottenere un rapporto lobero ha risposto che non era abbastanza stimolante, quella prospettiva... Per altro, gode di più se nel frattempo l'altra sposata chiama il marito...E' qui per questo, per altro: si immaginava infinite copule fra traditori :rotfl::rotfl:

Insomma, dove guardi guardi qui ci rimane solo scavare, mi sa


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma l'ebbrezza la prova soprattutto PERCHE' fa le corna alla moglie e al di lei (amante al volo) marito...
> poi uno si stupisce se Fanta gli dice che scopa malissimo...
> 
> c'è chi prende il viagra e chi ha bisogno di una rivalsa nei confronti di qualcuno che nemmeno lo sa...Oddio, mi viene da signhiozzare da quanto rido.


no l'ebrezza è soprattutto nel fatto che la donna tradisca il marito...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutto regolare allora: un altro codardo nonché paraculo...



Senti carina.. non facciamo la morale ora eh.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Madò... è vero che fare moralismi e discutere tra traditi e traditori è difficile, ma porca paletta meno male che i traditori non sono aristopippo. ( meno male per loro )


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che certe situazioni alla My best friend Hot Wife  o alla I fucked your wife (serie che ormai inflazionano la produzione porno mondiale) possano eccitare, con molto ma molto sforzo, posso anche arrivare a capirlo.
> 
> Mi ricordo di quando da ragazzini si giocava a indiani e cauboi:
> 
> "Tu che voi l'indiano o il cauboi. Io l'indiano perché so più forti e ai cauboi je fanno un culo quanto porta pia"



ma sai che c'ho messo interi minuti a capire cauboi???????? :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'ho messo interi minuti a capire cauboi???????? :risata::risata::risata:


che è il cauboi?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ebbè, il friccicore è dato proprio dal rapporto clandestino con un'altra sposata; clandestino anche e soprattutto perché lui è sposato! Quando gli ho chiesto perché non dichiarava tali corna alla moglie per ottenere un rapporto lobero ha risposto che non era abbastanza stimolante, quella prospettiva... Per altro, gode di più se nel frattempo l'altra sposata chiama il marito...E' qui per questo, per altro: si immaginava infinite copule fra traditori :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Insomma, dove guardi guardi qui ci rimane solo scavare, mi sa



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> no l'ebrezza è soprattutto nel fatto che la donna tradisca il marito...


e questo è da 12enne, come dicevo

ma che anche il tuo di tradimento ti dava un'emozione in più me l'hai detto tu, quanto ti ho chiesto: beh perché non dirlo chiaramente, allora, e vedere cosa dice lei e se il rapporto si trasforma in relazione libera?
che fai, ritratti?


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma è solo una questione di sesso...*quanto la fate lunga,* uno si sposa per costruirsi una famiglia, pper avere dei figli, ma che problema c'è se poi si fa qualche scopata in giro? Ci sono uomini che sono ottimi padri e ottimi mariti anche se ogni tanto scopano qualche altra donna. Avete una visione ancora ottocentesca del matrimonio. Il tradimento non è scopare un'altra donna, ma non essereci quando la persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la tua vita, ha bisogno di te. Il problema è che voi vedete il sesso come qualcosa di sacro, invece è solo uno dei piaceri della vita...come mangiare bene o fare sport...




(l'ho letto ora)

Mi piacerebbe troppo se a pronunciare quella frase che ti ho evidenziato fosse tua moglie che si rivolgesse a te dopo averti messo un bel po' di corna.
Speriamo che succeda presto (ma prima o poi chi semina raccoglie sempre...) ti meriti solo di non riuscire più a passare dallo stipite della porta!


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e questo è da 12enne, come dicevo
> 
> ma che anche il tuo di tradimento ti dava un'emozione in più me l'hai detto tu, quanto ti ho chiesto: beh perché non dirlo chiaramente, allora, e vedere cosa dice lei e se il rapporto si trasforma in relazione libera?
> che fai, ritratti?


no io ho detto che preferisco scopare donne sposate che persone single...perchè il surplus di eccitazione viene proprio dal fatto che la donna che mi sto scopando poi torna a casa dal marito


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> (l'ho letto ora)
> 
> Mi piacerebbe troppo se a pronunciare quella frase che ti ho evidenziato fosse tua moglie che si rivolgesse a te dopo averti messo un bel po' di corna.
> Speriamo che succeda presto (ma prima o poi chi semina raccoglie sempre...) ti meriti solo di non riuscire più a passare dallo stipite della porta!


per come la vedo io, c'è di peggio di un paio di corna


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> no io ho detto che preferisco scopare donne sposate che persone single...perchè il surplus di eccitazione viene proprio dal fatto che la donna che mi sto scopando poi torna a casa dal marito


ah, ok, allora ho capito male io. Ma allora, dimmi, dimmi, perché non lo dici a tua moglie?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> no io ho detto che preferisco scopare donne sposate che persone single...perchè il surplus di eccitazione viene proprio dal fatto che la donna che mi sto scopando poi torna a casa dal marito


quindi per te trombare è forte stimolo......emozionale


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> per come la vedo io, c'è di peggio di un paio di corna



Sono d'accordo, ma chiedilo ad Aristippo...non so perché ma penso che lui non sia d'accordo con tale affermazione...


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma chiedilo ad Aristippo...non so perché ma penso che lui non sia d'accordo con tale affermazione...


mi era parso di capire, invece, che se la moglie scopasse in giro non gliene fregherebbe niente....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> che è il cauboi?


cow-boy. te come lo chiamavi da piccolo? cauboi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> no io ho detto che preferisco scopare donne sposate che persone single...perchè il surplus di eccitazione viene proprio dal fatto che la donna che mi sto scopando poi torna a casa dal marito


da piccolo il vicino di casa ti rubava i giocattoli?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> (l'ho letto ora)
> 
> Mi piacerebbe troppo se a pronunciare quella frase che ti ho evidenziato fosse tua moglie che si rivolgesse a te dopo averti messo un bel po' di corna.
> Speriamo che succeda presto (ma prima o poi chi semina raccoglie sempre...) ti meriti solo di non riuscire più a passare dallo stipite della porta!


aridaje con questa storia del rendere la pariglia...a uno così, non vanno messe le corna. E poi perché mai dovrei far sesso con gente dela quale non mi frega un cazzo per far dispetto a lui? Ma siamo matti? Vanno chiamati gli amici grossi grossi, hai presente? Tipo quelli che non ti fanno camminare per 6 mesi, presente?


----------



## Aristippo (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mi era parso di capire, invece, che se la moglie scopasse in giro non gliene fregherebbe niente....


si infatti ho scritto che non sono geloso e che non ci sono problemi se lo facesse. Magari lo fa non lo so.


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mi era parso di capire, invece, che se la moglie scopasse in giro non gliene fregherebbe niente....


tu però sei pericolosa...
con tutto quel rossetto lasci tracce dappertutto


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cow-boy. te come lo chiamavi da piccolo? cauboi.


lo chiamavo cow boy


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> lo chiamavo cow boy


che palle 'sti anglofoni. Ma parla come magni


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che palle 'sti anglofoni. Ma parla come magni


io avevo un fratello politicamente correttissimo, gicavamo a indiani (che lui chiamava pellerossa) e indiani (che lui chiamava pellerossa di nuovo). Dù palle cosmiche.


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che palle 'sti anglofoni. Ma parla come magni


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi piacerebbe mangiare.....(non dico cosa)


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu però sei pericolosa...
> con tutto quel rossetto lasci tracce dappertutto


ma che problemi hai col rossetto?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi piacerebbe mangiare.....(non dico cosa)


Ricordati che sono avvelenate


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma che problemi hai col rossetto?


secondo te?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordati che sono avvelenate


vuoi dire?

ne ho talmente voglia che......


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordati che sono avvelenate


aò, ma che hai fatto voto per la MIA castità? No, perchè le uova nel paniere le rompi solo a me:incazzato:


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te?


se lo sapevo non te lo chiedevo


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> si infatti ho scritto che non sono geloso e che non ci sono problemi se lo facesse. Magari lo fa non lo so.



Allora come non detto: ritiro tutto.


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordati che sono avvelenate





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aò, ma che hai fatto voto per la MIA castità? No, perchè le uova nel paniere le rompi solo a me:incazzato:


non ricordo che delle 2 ha fatto le pisciatine negli angoli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dall'odore uhmmm


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> se lo sapevo non te lo chiedevo


mi mandi a casa con tracce di rossetto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aò, ma che hai fatto voto per la MIA castità? No, perchè le uova nel paniere le rompi solo a me:incazzato:


Sei l'unica che ci prova con i miei uomini mica è colpa mia


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> si infatti ho scritto che non sono geloso e che non ci sono problemi se lo facesse. Magari lo fa non lo so.



...un'altra cosa:
pensi che anche tua moglie la prenderebbe così sportivamente?
Se è così, siete una coppia fortissima e starete insieme per tutta la vita, può succedervi un solo imprevisto: che uno di voi si innamori dell'amante, con maggiore probabilità per tua moglie, ma si sa che nella vita nulla è certo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui ti scopi un altro di nascosto, stai già mancando di rispetto a tuo marito. Far ascoltare o no la telefonata all'amante che contribuisce a renderlo cornuto, mi sembra un dettaglio di poco conto.


Per me non lo é di poco conto
È far entrare l'altro in cose che non lo riguardano


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non lo é di poco conto
> È far entrare l'altro in cose che non lo riguardano



...invece entrare nel mezzo di un matrimonio lo riguarda?!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok, primitive. *Ma perchè adolescenziali?*
> Da adolescenti forse si gioca al dottore con i partner altrui? Non mi sembra. Anzi il periodo adolescenziale, anche se "di scoperta", è forse quello più idealista.
> 
> Non trovo che Aristippo sia adolescente.
> ...



perché, letteralmente, sono emozioni infantili. Poi si cresce e l'emozione di rivalsa etc etc scema e viene sublimata in qualcosa di tutt'altro. Se invece che la vendetta possa o non possa dare disgusto non ti interessa, perché parlarne? Ah, 'povera troia' per me è da rosso, solo che ora non posso. E dare una lezione a qualcuno, a me fa vomitare alquanto, che ti interessi o no. Scusa, vado al bagno :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non lo é di poco conto
> È far entrare l'altro in cose che non lo riguardano



Dipende dai punti di vista. 

Pensa ( sto ipotizzando) che tuo marito ti tradisca e mentre fa sesso con l'amante gli parte una telefonata a te per eccitarsi ancor di più.


Tu scoprendo il tutto come reagiresti?


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi mandi a casa con tracce di rossetto


mai successo


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu concedi il tuo corpo a un altro, un corpo che dovrebbe essere esclusiva di tuo marito, e vieni a dire che la telefonata non lo riguarda?
> Fai tu, io lo trovo ipocrita.


sinceramente io non lo farei


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non lo é di poco conto
> È far entrare l'altro in cose che non lo riguardano



si e'vero...stra ragione.E infatti qua'non concordo con il nuovo utente,io del marito non voglio sapere niente.e guai a chi chiede di mia moglie..e'inelegante,e molto poco intelligente farlo.


----------



## Tobia (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> in effetti come dicevo all'inizio il tradimento è molto più eccitante...mi piace pensare ad una donna che esce di casa, da un bacio al marito e poi va a farsi scopare dall'amante...che volete che vi dica, per me è così





Aristippo ha detto:


> si infatti ho scritto che non sono geloso e che non ci sono problemi se lo facesse. Magari lo fa non lo so.





Aristippo ha detto:


> no io ho detto che preferisco scopare donne sposate che persone single...perchè il surplus di eccitazione viene proprio dal fatto che la donna che mi sto scopando poi torna a casa dal marito



secondo me questo nemmeno ce l'ha la moglie. Se invece ce l'ha, probabilmente è un tradito in fuga dalla realtà, avete presente, del tipo... meccanismi psicologici difesa e cose del genere.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Tobia (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sandro, ti consiglierei di cancellare l'ultimo passaggio. E' un attacco inutile ad altri nick che assolutamente non centrano una beata minchia con pippetto nostro.



Ok, cancellati... do per scontato che li conosci e soprattutto conosci le loro storie VERE. :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che la vendetta sia un sentimento infantile. Semmai è istintivo. Non è cristiano, ma può essere giusto, ove non ci sia la possibilità di rivalersi.
> Nessun tribunale al mondo punirebbe una facocera che si intromette sistematicamente nelle coppie altrui. E allora è umano che ci pensi la persona offesa. Senza ovviamente fare cose illegali.
> Io non ho fatto nulla di illegale o così riprovevole da meritare il disgusto moralista di qualcuno.
> 
> ...


ma la sofferenza l'ha causata il proprio uomo, non lei


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ok, cancellati... do per scontato che li conosci e soprattutto conosci le loro storie VERE. :up:


Eh ma sei tu che non conoscendoli non avresti dovuto scrivere quella cosa


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

*In effetti*

.. 'sta cosa che se lui/lei ricevono una telefonata dal partner ufficiale e rispondono mentre copulano con l'altro/a non c'entra nulla con l'ipocrisia e la menzogna. E' invece crudeltà: perché in quel momento, mentre tu parli al telefono, tra te e il tuo/la tua amante c'è un sodalizio di complicità pari a quello dell'omicidio premeditato con risata. 
E' veramente il massimo del disprezzo per il terzo escluso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la sofferenza l'ha causata il proprio uomo, non lei


che nella fattispecie è il suo futuro sposo :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ok, cancellati... do per scontato che li conosci e soprattutto conosci le loro storie VERE. :up:



Grazie .


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. 'sta cosa che se lui/lei ricevono una telefonata dal partner ufficiale e rispondono mentre copulano con l'altro/a non c'entra nulla con l'ipocrisia e la menzogna. E' invece crudeltà: perché in quel momento, mentre tu parli al telefono, tra te e il tuo/la tua amante c'è un sodalizio di complicità pari a quello dell'omicidio premeditato con risata.
> E' veramente il massimo del disprezzo per il terzo escluso.


e perdipiù usarlo, quel terzo escluso, per aumentare il godimento. Altro che gogna. Io, se fossi così, mi sputerei ogni mattina allo specchio :smile:


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> La gelosia per me non esite. Ci rimarrei male più se scoprissi che mia moglie ama veramente un altro, ma non se ci va a letto. La gelosia significa possesso ed è pericolosa. Frasi del tipo "sei mia o sei mio" possono portare poi ad esiti violenti. La stragrande maggioranza di casi di violenza sulle donne nasce proprio per questioni di corna...di chi considera il tradimento sessuale come un specie di crimine (vedi in questo forum).


No per me la gelosia non c'entra e neanche la possessivita....c'entra il rispetto, la sincerità, la trasparenza, la fiducia, la coerenza che non sono parole "antiche" ma valori sulle quali si basa non solo la salute di un matrimonio ma di tutti i rapporti interpersonali costruiti nella vita.Se mi sposi mi giuri fedeltà che include tutti i valori sopracitati.Se invece mi sposi ma poi ti ricordi "ups ma a me la monogamia non mi gusta" e mi strariempi di corna a mia insaputa inventandoti teorie allucinanti 1) i tuoi valori vanno a farsi benedire 2) chi cavolo ti credi di essere (è arrivato il rocco siffredi dei poveri!)
3) non hai le palle per dirmi "senti tesoro io insieme a te ne voglio altre 100.te lo dico che così ti regoli"
Essere senza palle in un matrimonio
è peggio del tradimento stesso...Ma ognuno vive come vuole eh? Per carità di Dio...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e perdipiù usarlo, quel terzo escluso, per aumentare il godimento. Altro che gogna. Io, se fossi così, mi sputerei ogni mattina allo specchio :smile:



Io in questo forum ho allargato tantissimo gli orizzonti di pensiero, in questo caso proprio dico di NO.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma scusa Fanta, il sodalizio di complicità e il disprezzo c'è già al momento della scopata.
> 
> Un amante già si sente 100 gradini sopra il marito, per il solo fatto di averlo reso cornuto.


ommioddio, ma te ragioni così davvero? Ed era questo che dovevi lavare col sangue della vendetta? Che lei si era trovata nella situazione di sentirsi 100 gradini sopra te stando col tuo fidanzato? Così hai fatto in modo di trovarti tu 100 gradini sopra lei, restituendole con gli interessi etc etc? 

Miii, io ho parole che dirti quanto orribile mi paia tutto questo. Cioè, proprio di parole non me ne vengono. A leggere te mi sembra una fotografia di un'umanità per niente, per niente evoluta, ancorata a roba allucinante con spessore prossimo allo zero. Brrrr, faccio finta di non saperlo a vado avanti, 'ste cose mi inquietano più di quanto riesca a dire.


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ommioddio, ma te ragioni così davvero? Ed era questo che dovevi lavare col sangue della vendetta? Che lei si era trovata nella situazione di sentirsi 100 gradini sopra te stando col tuo fidanzato? Così hai fatto in modo di trovarti tu 100 gradini sopra lei, restituendole con gli interessi etc etc?
> 
> Miii, io ho parole che dirti quanto orribile mi paia tutto questo. Cioè, proprio di parole non me ne vengono. A leggere te mi sembra una fotografia di un'umanità per niente, per niente evoluta, ancorata a roba allucinante con spessore prossimo allo zero. Brrrr, faccio finta di non saperlo a vado avanti, 'ste cose mi inquietano più di quanto riesca a dire.


non è che lei ragiona così, è che è così, perchè quell'uomo, quella donna, ha preferito te alla moglie o al marito


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non è che lei ragiona così, è che è così, perchè quell'uomo, quella donna, ha preferito te alla moglie o al marito


Ma che sei all asilo?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non è che lei ragiona così, è che è così, perchè quell'uomo, quella donna, ha preferito te alla moglie o al marito


Per quella mezz'ora di motel.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non è che lei ragiona così, è che è così, perchè quell'uomo, quella donna, ha preferito te alla moglie o al marito


eccone un'altra. Sarà così nel tuo mondo, non certo in assoluto. Le persone, se proprio dobbiamo parlare di livello generale, in genere si accoppiano perché si piacciono e non per fare torto ad altri; quelli impegnati, a volte, riescono a dimenticare l'avente diritto, non certo a rimpiazzarlo. Non è che preferiscono A a B. Alcuni, se possono, mantengono (o tentano di) A facendo però varie puntatine da B. Detto questo, è proprio questa dinamica di confronto e rivalsa (per non dire poi della vendetta) che la trovo una delle più meschine, infantili, misere possibili. Per altro, io se avessi una storia con uno impegnato, mi sentirei in colpa, in difetto e una merda, altro che 100 punti sopra. :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La sofferenza la causano entrambi.
> 
> Solo che il proprio uomo può avere delle ragioni anche valide.
> 
> Lei che motivo ha? Che legittimazione ha, soprattutto, a entrare in un giardino altrui?


sono d'accordo ed è una cosa che ho più volte detto.
però la descrizione che fai di te che lo baci soddisfatta e questo non fa altro che reiterare un comportamento che forse ha fatto anche a te...
c'è poco da essere soddisfatte direi


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche. Che male c'è? Tutto questo orrore non lo vedo nel riscattarsi e* riprendersi la propria dignità.
> Non è sempre facile perchè richiede impegno e avere amor proprio che non tutte hanno.
> 
> *Dovrebbe essere una colpa?
> ...


ma tu pensavi di aver perso la TUA dignità perchè LUI aveva tradito il vostro rapporto? Io credo che perchè IO debba perdere la dignità debba IO compiere qualcosa. La dignità nessuno me la toglie, secondo me. E neanche l'amor proprio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

ci mancherebbe





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu pensavi di aver perso la TUA dignità perchè LUI aveva tradito il vostro rapporto? Io credo che perchè IO debba perdere la dignità debba IO compiere qualcosa.* La dignità nessuno me la toglie*, secondo me. E neanche l'amor proprio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...invece entrare nel mezzo di un matrimonio lo riguarda?!


Non entra nel mio matrimonio entra nella mia vita. Parlo per me ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista.
> 
> Pensa ( sto ipotizzando) che tuo marito ti tradisca e mentre fa sesso con l'amante gli parte una telefonata a te per eccitarsi ancor di più.
> 
> ...


Penserei che é un coglione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mmmh, vediamo, e chi è che li aiuta a dimenticare?
> Forse l'esistenza di "donne" o "uomini" con un'autostima talmente bassa di sè da dover costruire la propria felicità demolendo quella degli altri, in perenne competizione con chi è arrivato a un certo obiettivo?
> 
> 
> Puoi ripetere fino alla nausea che è meschino, infantile e misero ma le tue argomentazioni sono davvero povere perchè dovresti dimostrare che l'amante non ha colpe e NON merita di subire la stessa sofferenza che lui/lei ha inflitto. Ed è difficile. Me ne rendo conto.



ma io non devo dimostrarti proprio niente! Mi sei vicina, come dinamiche, meno della lattuga che mangio a pranzo, vedi te. D'altronde, sei tu che sei sempre, perennemente in un'ottica di rivalsa. Guarda le risposte che rifili nel forum...sei proprio lontanissima dal livello di evoluzione che A) mi prefiggo B) pretendo dalle persone intorno a me. Tant'è che spessoe  volentieri non rispondo proprio, dovremmo inventare un nuovo linguaggio ancor prima di cercare di veicolare concetti, noi due. La chiudo qui, l'inutilità mi spossa, come sempre con te.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu concedi il tuo corpo a un altro, un corpo che dovrebbe essere esclusiva di tuo marito, e vieni a dire che la telefonata non lo riguarda?
> Fai tu, io lo trovo ipocrita.


Probabilmente non mi spiego. 
Vero che do il mio corpo, e così facendo faccio un torto a mio marito. 
Ma la mia vita con mio marito e la mia famiglia restano cosa mia. Ripeto all'altro non deve fregare nulla di chi è cosa fa e cosa dice mio marito


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. 'sta cosa che se lui/lei ricevono una telefonata dal partner ufficiale e rispondono mentre copulano con l'altro/a non c'entra nulla con l'ipocrisia e la menzogna. E' invece crudeltà: perché in quel momento, mentre tu parli al telefono, tra te e il tuo/la tua amante c'è un sodalizio di complicità pari a quello dell'omicidio premeditato con risata.
> E' veramente il massimo del disprezzo per il terzo escluso.


L'hai spiegato molto meglio di me


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego.
> Vero che do il mio corpo, e così facendo faccio un torto a mio marito.
> Ma la mia vita con mio marito e la mia famiglia restano cosa mia. Ripeto all'altro non deve fregare nulla di chi è cosa fa e cosa dice mio marito


esulando dal discorso che stiamo facendo però....non è così semplice rimanere del tutto al di fuori di una sfera che comunque fa parte di noi.
ho sempre difricoltà a comprendere questi paletti, lo sai


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma scusa Fanta, il sodalizio di complicità e il disprezzo c'è già al momento della scopata.
> 
> Un amante già si sente 100 gradini sopra il marito, per il solo fatto di averlo reso cornuto.


Ci si sente se ce lo fai sentire
Nemmeno per un minuto mi sono sentita superiore alla moglie del mio amante e di sicuro non ho mai fatto sentire lui così.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quella mezz'ora di motel.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non proprio, perchè io non sono una facocera e non lo sarò mai.
> *La mia risposta è stata una conseguenza della sua azione.* Senza la sua azione, non mi sarei mai comportata così.
> 
> Quindi si, sono soddisfatta.
> ...


non è automatica..è una risposta che evidentemente a te appartiene


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Princy, in un certo senso il tuo stato d'animo in certe situazioni posso anche comprenderlo, ma non condividerlo. (Un senso di onnipotenza nell'essertelo ripreso, nell'averlo tolto a lei, è comprensibile, e non penso che sia una cosa tanto rara).

Solo che, perdona, quello che ne esce peggio, dal tutto sto teatrino è proprio Elio però.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma certo che può essere premeditato...non siamo fatti pe la monogamia. Poi farlo fra persone sposate è più eccitante che farlo fra due che non hanno legami..


 In effetti come esempio di traditore non sei il non plus ultra ...banale o superficiale ?...ti devo inquadrare ..mo studio attentamente poi magari (forse) mi esprimo


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

però c'è una cosa che spero di aver capito male...
in un post hai detto che con gli ex non usavate il profilattico, mi auguro che non fosse questa che dipingi come grandissima copulatrice compulsiva perchè altrimenti non mi spiego l'enorme leggerezza


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non è che lei ragiona così, è che è così, perchè quell'uomo, quella donna, ha preferito te alla moglie o al marito



ma chi ti mette in testa queste cazzate??...la ''preferisco''x 1 ora,ma le sera quando torno a casa.e'gia'dimenticata.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Uhm la peppa 51 pagine ?!?! Rinuncio  trovo infantile la premeditazione del tradimento e così apro e chiudo  se nel frattempo avete anche parlato di lasagne ai funghi vabbe fate finta che le ho mangiate


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me non devi dimostrare nulla, ma il forum ti legge  Pensi che io stessa scriva per te? Io scrivo per portare la mia opinione.
> 
> Purtroppo il tuo livello di evoluzione da gran donna sul pulpito non mi attira più di tanto se non specifichi perchè sarebbe superiore e soprattutto quali frutti porti.
> 
> ...


e' che te hai un'ottica binaria, sempre. O porgi la guancia o vai di mazzate. Io credo che non ci siano né guance da porgere né mazzate da dare. Rispetto a queste dinamiche, talebane, io mi comporto con assoluta sufficienza. Cioè, le tratto per quello che sono: persone che non meritano la mia attenzione. Altra cosa è l'avente diritto/fedifrago, unico e solo responsabile del mio dolore.
Per altro, anche se -e non è- ritenessi altri responsabili, li farei sentire delle merde col mio disprezzo, non certo con le mazzate. Infine, le corna le restituisco solo ed esclusivamente se quella persona mi piace tanto da volerci far sesso comunque. Non apro le gambe per rivalsa, io. Ma chi se ne fotte della rivalsa! Non mi abbasso, mai, a questi livelli beceri. Se ritengo che siano davvero così beceri, mi sento un'iidota io a non aver capito e cambio aria immediatamente. Che ti piacciano le risposte che rifili sul forum era chiaro, tristemente, direi :smile:

Io non credo che esistano le pecore, però credo che esistano essere involuti e primitivi. Che magari un giorno si evolveranno, ma sono poco paziente. Per allora avrò cambiato aria da un ben po'. Ripeto, non sono io che insisto, eh. Sei tu che schiumi se non hai l'ultima parola, fosse pure balbettio (e anche qui, se non è da 3enne è da 5enne). Io chiudo perché per me sei un vicolo cieco, non per altro. Io sono qui per crescere, confrontarmi, migliorare, divertirmi. Al di fuori di queste 4 cose, non ho tempo né voglia. Basta così o la tiriamo ancora per le lunghe?


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

La cosa che mi lascia stranita di tutta questa discussione è che in alcune parti ne esce una concezione del sesso ben particolare. 

Sesso usato per appropriarsi di un altro, per confermare il proprio essere e il proprio esserci. 

Sesso utilizzato come strumento di potere.

Sesso usato per segnare un territorio che non è segnabile. 

A questo punto, il sesso paragonato alla gioia delle papille gustative che può dare un piatto di spaghetti ben cucinato, mi decade.

E mi viene invece in mente quel piatto di pasta, magari anche malsalato che alcune sere si butta in tavola proprio perchè mangiare è fondamentale al sopravvivere. Ma lì non gusti, ingoi. 

La cosa che più mi lascia perplessa in tutto questo è che, potendo scegliere, preferirei scegliere il piatto ben cucinato. 

Forse che a volte non si può scegliere?

Ma a questo punto l'altro è uno strumento masturbatorio, che rompe anche i coglioni con le sue richieste. 

Quindi...che ci faccio sesso a fare?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No Tuba, non mi sono sentita onnipotente. Solo più forte, per essermi rialzata e per aver avuto il coraggio di vendicarmi di entrambi, soprattutto di Elio.
> 
> Era troppo semplice "riprendermelo" e basta.
> 
> ...


Ok. Questo lato della vicenda non lo conoscevo.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia stranita di tutta questa discussione è che in alcune parti ne esce una *concezione del sesso ben particolare.
> *
> Sesso usato per appropriarsi di un altro, per confermare il proprio essere e il proprio esserci.
> 
> ...


Grandissima. Hai letto nel pensiero. Perlomeno il mio.:up:


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandissima. Hai letto nel pensiero. Perlomeno il mio.:up:


tu avevi letto nel mio quando avevi parlato di disprezzo:up:

Sono molto d'accordo con te.:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia stranita di tutta questa discussione è che in alcune parti ne esce una concezione del sesso ben particolare.
> 
> Sesso usato per appropriarsi di un altro, per confermare il proprio essere e il proprio esserci.
> 
> ...


troppo bello questo intervento!
Ci sono altri modi. Giuro. Giuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia stranita di tutta questa discussione è che in alcune parti ne esce una concezione del sesso ben particolare.
> 
> Sesso usato per appropriarsi di un altro, per confermare il proprio essere e il proprio esserci.
> 
> ...


In questo caso in effetti forse meglio il fai da te


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che io abbia aperto le gambe solo per vendetta? Io ho sempre fatto sesso per piacere.
> Il fatto di rendere cornuta lei era un qualcosa in più, che lo rendeva ancora più gustoso.
> 
> Non a tutti/e basta disprezzare per ritrovare sè stessi.
> ...


considerato che sei una persona fiera di essere vendicativa (parole tue), non fosse che per questo (ma ce n'è!) io direi che danni te ne hai fatti. Ti ha fatto diventare una persona che quelli come me (che non sono pochi) ne stanno alla larga, un po' orripilati, ad esempio. Per rispondere alle tue domande dovrei tornare indietro a riguardarle; mi perdonerai se non me ne va mezza. Quando dico che non ci sno i TERMINI perche io e te si parli, e tu torni e ritorni a dire ma questo non l'hai detto, questo non l'hai spiegato, questo non lo hai risposto...direi che ho ragione: sembri non afferrare nemmeno il concetto generale dell'impossibilità. Finisco col dire, cosa già detta (che noia!) che non devo dimostrarti nulla; aggungo che da quello che hai dimostrato tu, in questi mesi, vorrei prendere le distanze. Mi sembra tutto molto, molto, molto brutto. Pace e bene.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che io abbia aperto le gambe solo per vendetta? Io ho sempre fatto sesso per piacere.
> Il fatto di rendere cornuta lei era un qualcosa in più, che lo rendeva ancora più gustoso.
> 
> Non a tutti/e basta disprezzare per ritrovare sè stessi.
> ...


mi intrometto.

La vendetta porta danni per il semplice fatto che non porta alcun tipo di beneficio concreto e principalmente permanente nel tempo.

Può soddisfare. Può far sentire forti. Può permettere di avere l'illusione di essersi riprese qualcosa che era stato tolto.

Ma quel qualcosa che era stato tolto, resta tolto. La ferita è lì. E ogni tanto si infetta.

Perchè la vendetta non ridà indietro nulla. Ma anzi toglie energia che si sarebbe potuta dedicare a far qualcosa per se stessi. 

Foss'anche il concedersi il tempo per soffrire senza dover per forza reagire sotto l'impulso di dover a tutti i costi dimostrare, dimostrarsi, di essere sempre forti e prestanti.

Poi sono vendicativa. 

Ma in questi anni di vendetta costante e continua io ho solo capito che quello che mi era stato tolto non lo riavrò mai più. Perchè mi è stato tolto.
E il mio volermi vendicare mi ha solo portata a fare scelte condizionate dalle azioni di qualcuno che non sono io.

Tutto questo mi ha portata ad essere molto meno libera di quello che avrei voluto essere. E ora pago. Caramente.

Poi, questa è la mia esperienza. Il mio vissuto. 
E le mie riflessioni che ne derivano ora, che la voglia di vivermi è più forte della voglia e del bisogno, primitivo, di vendicarmi.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> troppo bello questo intervento!
> *Ci sono altri modi. Giuro. Giuro.*


Quel "Giuro. Giuro." Dopo "Ci sono altri modi", mi piace proprio. Grazie:up:


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In questo caso in effetti forse meglio il fai da te


Per l'appunto


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, è il tuo vissuto.
> 
> Per quella che è la mia esperienza, le ferite non le dimenticherò mai, anzi non le dimenticheremo (perchè nella mia coppia il male ce lo siamo fatti a vicenda), ma sono guarite.
> 
> ...



Hai descritto tu, molto meglio di me, quello che intendevo e quello che per me è vendetta.

E i danni che porta stanno proprio nell'essere quel meccanismo di "circolo vizioso", che dopo dover essere stato attivato, gestito e vissuto deve anche essere interrotto, anzichè essere meccanismo "virtuoso", che per sua natura e senza sforzo nasce, cresce, muore senza togliere energie ma dandone e sostenendo una rinascita. :smile:


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma chi ti mette in testa queste cazzate??...la ''preferisco''x 1 ora,ma le sera quando torno a casa.e'gia'dimenticata.


Quindi lei vale proprio poco per te...quasi niente.Giusto?


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che deve essere interrotto, hai ragione, sennò diventa vivere per fare e ricevere del male.
> Non mi sembra un granchè. Soprattutto avere questo tipo di rapporto con qualcuno che si ama e che ci ama.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, il male dev'essere finalizzato a ottenere uno scopo giusto.


Il punto, per come la vedo io, è che l'altro, nella vendetta c'entra ben poco.

Il punto nodale del desiderio di vendicarsi è ristabilire un equilibrio interiore proprio che è stato interrotto contro la nostra volontà, quando meno ce lo si aspettava...comunque non in modo naturale nel fluire dei propri cicli di vita. 

In questi termini l'altro diventa una specie di alibi per non affrontare direttamente, andando invece per vie traverse, parti di sè che non si riesce a guardare. Perchè troppo ferite, perchè...mettici il perchè che vuoi tu.

E in questi termini il male non lo si fa all'altro, ma a se stessi, perchè ci si toglie ulteriormente dal proprio centro e si perdono tempo ed energie che potrebbero essere invece dedicate a scoprire che magari quello squilibrio imposto può anche essere fonte di apprendimento.

Fra l'altro ho una serie perplessità su questa necessità di dover dimostrare (a chi??) la propria forza.

Se sono strutturalmente forte, lo sono e basta. 
Non ho proprio nulla da affermare e dimostrare. 

Questo non significa essere indifesi, ma esser sufficienti forti da reggere i contraccolpi della vita chiamandoli col loro nome e anche col loro cognome se è il caso. 

Essere sufficientemente forti da non deviare da se stessi per scelte di altri che non sono io.
Io sto imparando che per fare questo bisogna essere forti della propria debolezza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto sei presuntuosa! :unhappy: Il fatto che una come te mi stia alla larga, come ho già detto più volte, non è una mancanza. Secondo me tu hai NIENTE da insegnare agli altri sui rapporti umani, specie i rapporti sentimentali.
> 
> A differenza tua io non me la canto e me la suono da sola, mi limiterò a dire che non sono certo un'eremita e l'affetto/stima altrui non mi mancano. Nè qui, nè fuori, soprattutto.
> 
> ...


Piantala lo dici a tua sorella, intanto. E ho fatto un accenno in generale su quel che io penso della vendetta, tu ti ci sei tirata dentro come razzo. Poi, finché porrai le cose in modo trogloditico, della serie: quali benefeci materiali avrò o non avrò da un certo comportamento, quali danni materiali avrò non ti smuoverai di un passo. Perché non prendi a schiaffi i 7enni al parco? Poniamo che i genitori non ti vedano, quindi la 'punzione genitoriale' non ti toccherebbe comunque. Perché non lo fai? Perché se lo fai sei una merda. Questo è solo uno stupido esempio, per dire, non ti fosse chiaro, che NON facciamo molte cose per non costruirci come delle merde. O come vendicativi. O come attaccabrighe. O come ignoranti come le scarpe. O come infantili da morire. And so on. Io non tradirei, né ho tradito, nemmeno quando ero/sono molto distante da lui, con possibilità nulle di essere sgamata. E sai perché? Perché sarebbe un atto ingiusto, che non merita e soprattutto che IO non mi merito. Dovresti rivedere i tuoi concetti, miseri, soprattutto perché poi sono quelli i concetti, tutto fuorché elevati, che insegnerai ai tuoi eredi. Non fosse che per questo, io cercherei di essere una persona migliore. Certo, se vivi nella giungla, reale o simbolica tua, nella quale la violenza (di risposte and co) la vendetta (mi insegni) la cattiveria (eh) e l'ignoranza (qui potrei sbizzarrirmi nello scegliere) e a mazzata data, scatta la mazzata ricercata e inferta...che ti dico? Mi spiace per te e per tutta la palazzina tua. Altro da dire non ho, se non: "ma come fai a farti piacere 'sta roba? E' rivoltante!". Poi, fai tu. Se il tenore e la qualità dei tuoi interventi e modi sarà la stessa, sempre mi faranno cagare, sappilo. Sia che lo dico che non. E non perché me la tiro, ma perché una persona che infila così tante stronzate, per altro nemmeno espresse in forma dubitativa ma urlate, erano anni, forse da quelli '80, che non le sentivo. Va da sé che nella vita vera sono estremamente, estremamente selettiva.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sul ristabilire l'equilibrio condivido la tua opinione. Sull'inutilità della vendetta per farlo no.
> E' una dimostrazione pratica della propria forza.
> *Io posso anche pensare di essere forte, ma finchè non ho la prova tangibile che posso fare alcune cose, che posso difendermi e anche attaccare chi mi ha ferito, non sento di esserlo veramente.
> E' tutto... in potenza.*
> ...


Eh, ti capisco. 
Effettivamente lo spazio che esiste fra il pensare di essere in un modo o in un altro e il sapere di esserlo senza la necessità di dimostrarlo (e dimostrarselo) è grande.

E lo squilibrio, specialmente se ti arriva fra capo e collo, pone proprio nella condizione di doverci stare in quello spazio e misurarlo. 
Fare i conti fra chi si pensa di essere (che è sempre messo in dubbio proprio dal pensarlo) e chi si è perchè lo si sente come una pelle.

Io penso che uscire di forza da quello spazio, non sia una deviazione, ma un ulteriore scentramento. 
Che non è funzionale all'appropriarsi dello squilibrio che opprime per poter usare a proprio vantaggio lo squilibrio stesso, magari riducendo la distanza fra ciò che si pensa di essere e il sapere cosa si è.

In fondo lo squilibrio è funzionale alla vita ed in particolare è funzionale all'attivazione di episodi creativi, e quindi evolutivi.
Un organismo in equilibrio è in realtà un organismo morto.

Uscire a forza, proiettando sull'esterno, dallo squilibrio nella mia esperienza non è stato un atto creativo. 
E' stato un agito involutivo in alcuni momenti. 
E se non è stato involutivo, mi ha comunque mantenuta a percorrere e ripercorrere percorsi conosciuti e rassicuranti anzichè lanciarmi e scoprire. 

Mi ha messa nella condizione di continuare a creare situazioni diverse, ma nella struttura sempre uguali a se stesse, che per rassicuranti fossero. mi tenevano nella condizione di tenere sempre uguale la distanza fra ciò che pensavo di essere e ciò che sapevo di essere. 

Un circolo vizioso per l'appunto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che deve essere interrotto, hai ragione, sennò diventa vivere per fare e ricevere del male.
> Non mi sembra un granchè. Soprattutto avere questo tipo di rapporto con qualcuno che si ama e che ci ama.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, *il male dev'essere finalizzato a ottenere uno scopo giusto*.



giusto, l'arrivismo, e della peggior specie. Come ho potuto dmenticare tale perla della quale peraltro trasudi? :risata::risata::risata: Ma giuro che avrò pietà di me. Non ti leggerò per almeno 20 giorni, da adesso


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao chedire! Perchè hai cambiato nickname??Comunque nel caso di lothar credo che il non-sentimento sia reciproco  è un porcone ma non è uno che illude giovani fanciulle.


Perché ho finalmente trovato cosa dire...:-D


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> è vero anche questo...infatti io preferisco tradire con donne sposate...però per me nel tradimento c'è qualcosa di eccitante. Una volta ero con una donna sposata e mentre la toccavo ha chimato il marito. Lei ha risposto e mentre parlava con lui io ho continuato a toccarla, con il suo benestare ovviamente...ecco una situazione del genere a me fa impazzire...ma capisco che ad anna e soci faccia vomitare


Questo accade perché ti interessa prevalere su un altro uomo e non ti interessa la donna.
E a lei eccita l'idea di essere contesa tra due uomini.
Due poveretti che si eccitano all'idea di umiliare un'altra persona.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> facciamo una discreta coppia


Coppia approvata.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. 'sta cosa che se lui/lei ricevono una telefonata dal partner ufficiale e rispondono mentre copulano con l'altro/a non c'entra nulla con l'ipocrisia e la menzogna. E' invece crudeltà: perché in quel momento, mentre tu parli al telefono, tra te e il tuo/la tua amante c'è un sodalizio di complicità pari a quello dell'omicidio premeditato con risata.
> E' veramente il massimo del disprezzo per il terzo escluso.


Sappiamo tutti che tradire è una brutta cosa sempre.
Come in qualsiasi brutta cosa, ci sono gradualità di gravità.
Irridere una vittima, di qualsiasi brutto atto, è sempre considerato una viltà.
E' un atto però più negativo per chi lo compie che per chi lo subisce perché inquina quello che circoscritto potrebbe essere un momento solo a due.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Essù è un modo come un altro per dire: la realtà che ti immagini è frutto di farneticazioni o allucinazioni. Tipo il risultato di un trip scadente, hai presente? Ovvio che non intendo irridire chi ha avuto un passato pesante di dipendenza, cosa per altro non sapevo (né vedo perché dovrei saperlo). Però, per me l'espressione è talmente calzante che non ti assicuro che non la userò più in futuro, sempre ovviamente non intendendo offendere te o personalmente altri etc etc


Si ma guarda che casino ha combinato beppe grillo con le sue battute...
Eppure io ho amici ebrei...e ridiamo insieme dell'immenso repertorio sulle barzellette...sugli ebrei...
Ma non ci sono proprio barzellette su certi fatti...capisci?

ANche se Grillo insiste...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti qui nel Portale dell'Infedeltà è pieno di gente che ha lavato col sangue l'onta subita, Ultimo in primis


Perchè...ha voluto andare con una mestruata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Occhio che hai incrociato il sommo e incommensurabile Lothar...
Lui è l'anima nera numero due del forum..
Io la numero uno...

Ricordo ancora cara birba...

Il suo esordio...

Sabina aprì un 3d su che cosa si prova a tradire...

E paffete, fu evocato lui, dalle profondità infernali...

Capitò qui dentro esordendo...ahahahahaah...frega un casso a me...sono senza scrupoli...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro qui'siamo 3000 persone,sappiamo tutto di tutti.lui e'ok......


Amico le suore mi hanno presentato una consorella...
E io a lei...ma che peccato che ti sei fatta suora...altrimenti quanti peccati avremmo commesso assieme...

At salut...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti sono moltoooo chiaccherato,anche se in paese faccio il frate..


Confermo...ti chiamano fra casso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> be questa è fantastica.. siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà e mi sento dire che dovrei essere castrato chimicamente perchè ammetto di essere un traditore...ragazzi il medioevo è finito. Anche tu hai bisogno di cure. Ma cosa ci fanno persone come te o ultimo e altri su questo sito? *Vi iscrivete al portale dell'infedeltà per criticare *quelli che tradiscono? Sieti un po' strani eh...



Se ti iscrivi dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito SI!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ari...quando planai qua'fui accolto esattamente come te..solo uno mi difese,il Mitico Conte Pinceton.Ma io degli insulti me ne fregai..fai lo stesso.Poi in confidenza,molti sono mai goduti..e alci reali..


Ah amico mio ti ricordi?
I nostri mp?

Scrivevi all'armi conte, qua le maestre sparano...

Però le facesti friggere come patate nell'olio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia stranita di tutta questa discussione è che in alcune parti ne esce una concezione del sesso ben particolare.
> 
> Sesso usato per appropriarsi di un altro, per confermare il proprio essere e il proprio esserci.
> 
> ...


Questo il "bello" di questo forum: ti fa capire atteggiamenti lontani dalla tua sensibilità che però appartengono a tati.
Il sesso usato come misura di sé in confronto ad altri.
Aiuta a capire anche certi tradimenti subiti, altrimenti incomprensibili.
La banalità del sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi intrometto.
> 
> La vendetta porta danni per il semplice fatto che non porta alcun tipo di beneficio concreto e principalmente permanente nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Per me vendicarmi, se tale si può chiamare quello che provo, è tirarmi fuori dal fango in cui altri si sono rigirati.
Cosa possano pensare persone che disprezzo non mi interessa per nulla.
Mi interessa cosa pensano le persone che stimo. Me per esempio


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo il "bello" di questo forum: ti fa capire atteggiamenti lontani dalla tua sensibilità che però appartengono a tati.
> Il sesso usato come misura di sé in confronto ad altri.
> Aiuta a capire anche certi tradimenti subiti, altrimenti incomprensibili.
> La banalità del sesso.



quoto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vendicarmi, se tale si può chiamare quello che provo, è tirarmi fuori dal fango in cui altri si sono rigirati.
> Cosa possano pensare persone che disprezzo non mi interessa per nulla.
> Mi interessa cosa pensano le persone che stimo. Me per esempio


e ariquoto!


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vendicarmi, se tale si può chiamare quello che provo, è tirarmi fuori dal fango in cui altri si sono rigirati.
> Cosa possano pensare persone che disprezzo non mi interessa per nulla.
> *Mi interessa cosa pensano le persone che stimo. *Me per esempio


è vero, anche se certe volte la voglia di vendicarti te la senti montare dentro... dipende sempre dal torto che si è subito. Però qualche bel calcione nel culo a chi ci ha fatto male qualche volta è sacrosanto. Altre volte si può sorvolare... dipende dall'interlocutore.


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è vero, anche se certe volte la voglia di vendicarti te la senti montare dentro... dipende sempre dal torto che si è subito.* Però qualche bel calcione nel culo a chi ci ha fatto male qualche volta è sacrosanto. *Altre volte si può sorvolare... dipende dall'interlocutore.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è vero, anche se certe volte la voglia di vendicarti te la senti montare dentro... dipende sempre dal torto che si è subito. Però qualche bel calcione nel culo a chi ci ha fatto male qualche volta è sacrosanto. Altre volte si può sorvolare... dipende dall'interlocutore.


A me è bastato chiudere ogni rapporto.
Perché sono io che devo stare meglio, non devo far star male un altro.
Anche perché non ho idea di cosa potrebbe far star male chi è tanto distante da me e poi far soffrire un altro non mi distinguerebbe da lui. Cosa che è il mio principale intento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è bastato chiudere ogni rapporto.
> Perché sono io che devo stare meglio, non devo far star male un altro.
> Anche perché non ho idea di cosa potrebbe far star male chi è tanto distante da me e poi far soffrire un altro non mi distinguerebbe da lui. Cosa che è il mio principale intento.


:up::smile:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è bastato chiudere ogni rapporto.
> Perché sono io che devo stare meglio, non devo far star male un altro.
> Anche perché non ho idea di cosa potrebbe far star male chi è tanto distante da me e poi far soffrire un altro non mi distinguerebbe da lui. Cosa che è il mio principale intento.


Non è tanto far star male un altro, su quello ti do ragione. Se uno mi fa un torto pesante, a farlo star male non ci penso proprio, e non mi fa godere... è solo voglia di affrontarlo e mettere le cose in chiaro. Ma dipende dal torto, dal contesto  e dalla persona.


----------



## Tin Man (16 Aprile 2014)

*desiderio di tradire ...*



Erato' ha detto:


> ...tradimento.
> La prima volta non guardai oltre, appena vidi questo forum m'iscrissi ...
> Ma quindi il tradimento può essere proprio cercato *indipendentemente dallo stato felice o meno della coppia*...come dire:fammi vedere che c'è la fuori ma meglio organizzarmi prima. ma soprattutto ci deve essere una gran voglia...alcuni mi diranno che ho scoperto l'acqua calda ma quel sito mi ha dato l'idea di organizzare un viaggio...e inoltre mi ha fatto capire quanta solitudine e difficoltà di approcciare gli altri ci puo essere nel mondo reale...


E' tanto che non rientravo tra le righe di questo sito.
Questo spunto iniziale - "desiderio di tradire" - porta già, nelle sua definizione, un errore macroscopico.
Per me, un desiderio di questo tipo è già un *pensiero patologico*. E' come se dicessi "Non sarebbe una cattiva idea se, accendendo un fuoco, mettesi la testa sulla legna per bruciarmi i capelli!"

Come si può pensare che il desiderio del tradimento sia indipendente dallo stato di felicità della coppia?
Una coppia felice non cerca mai *"avventure esterne"* perchè ha già raggiunto una perfetta sintonia esistenziale.
Immaginate una bellissima *sinfonia di Mozart* dove, per motivi imperscrutabili, parte un assolo di rock demenziale della peggior specie, tipo Afterhour?

Vivere un amore è un traguardo meraviglioso della vita, sensazioni da *"Primo in Classifica"* :festa:e non potrei mai giustificare una deriva perchè "tradire è normale".
Non è normale, mai!:girapalle:
Ogni giustificazione a questa impostazione è giustificata solo dalla noia.
*Si tradisce per noia*, al limite, ma mai per normalità.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è tanto far star male un altro, su quello ti do ragione. Se uno mi fa un torto pesante, a farlo star male non ci penso proprio, e non mi fa godere... è solo voglia di affrontarlo e mettere le cose in chiaro. Ma dipende dal torto, dal contesto  e dalla persona.


Questo non lo chiamo vendicarsi ma ristabilire ruoli e posizioni. Però Pinco Pallo o Pinca Pallina con i quali non avevo nulla a che fare e che sono entrati nella mia vita solo come comprimari-complici di chi mi ha ferita, li lascio nell'indistinto delle comparse.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Arrivi a disprezzare all'improvviso una persona che fino al giorno prima amavi?
> 
> Complimenti per l'estrema razionalità! :carneval:
> 
> Io non ci riesco.


Se si è rivelata disprezzabile, evidentemente io non amavo quella persona ma quell'immagine mascherata di sé che dava a me. Io resto coerente. Amavo una persona che non esiste nella realtà, non posso continuare ad amare chi non esiste. Disprezzo chi mi ha ingannata dandomi un'immagine falsa di sé.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> E' tanto che non rientravo tra le righe di questo sito.
> Questo spunto iniziale - "desiderio di tradire" - porta già, nelle sua definizione, un errore macroscopico.
> Per me, un desiderio di questo tipo è già un *pensiero patologico*. E' come se dicessi "Non sarebbe una cattiva idea se, accendendo un fuoco, mettesi la testa sulla legna per bruciarmi i capelli!"
> 
> ...


Però resta anche un fraintendimento.
Ci sono coppie che invece si regalano, si concedono, ammettono la possibilità di, avventure esterne, proprio in virtù di quella sintonia di cui dici.
Cioè si concede la cosidetta scappatella, no?
Ma in genere queste coppie la chiamano sesso extraconiugale, e non certo tradimento eh?

In genere sono coppie dove entrambi hanno ampie zone d'ombra no?
In cui l'altro non s'impiccia...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si è rivelata disprezzabile, evidentemente io non amavo quella persona ma quell'immagine mascherata di sé che dava a me. Io resto coerente. Amavo una persona che non esiste nella realtà, non posso continuare ad amare chi non esiste. Disprezzo chi mi ha ingannata dandomi un'immagine falsa di sé.


:up::up::up::up::up:
SI è capitato anche a me.
Ma nel mio caso, non le imputo nessuna colpa.
Io stupido che non volevo vedere...
Neanche quando gli altri mi facevano notare che.

E mi dicevano...guarda che sei volesse bene, si comporterebbe in un altro modo.

Ma anche se per te è inammissibile
Prova a pensare così...
Vero che lui mi ha sempre dato da intendere, ma è vero che anche io non ho voluto vedere certe cose,
perchè mi andava bene così, perchè anch'io avevo il mio bel maritino che tutte le sere mi scaldava il lettino, dei figli, una famiglia.

Ricorda sempre che TU hai scelto quell'uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Arrivi a disprezzare all'improvviso una persona che fino al giorno prima amavi?
> 
> Complimenti per l'estrema razionalità! :carneval:
> 
> Io non ci riesco.


Tu sei giovane.
Chiedile dopo quanto ha scoperto certe cose.


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è tanto far star male un altro, su quello ti do ragione. Se uno mi fa un torto pesante, a farlo star male non ci penso proprio, e non mi fa godere... è solo voglia di affrontarlo e mettere le cose in chiaro. Ma dipende dal torto, dal contesto  e dalla persona.


Quoto.Il dolore e il male degli altri non cancella il male nostro.Ma spesso un semplice confronto puo lenire le ferite e darci forza.Questo è il motivo per cui non credo al tradimento come vendetta.Anzi a tradire i traditori ci si può fare ancora piu male...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo comprendo il tuo discorso, molto razionale e logico, non comprendo invece come possa esserci disprezzo immediato.
> 
> Forse ragiono così perchè anche io ho avuto le mie colpe nel tradimento che ho subìto.


Io no 
Pensa che mi ha tradito chi manifestava indignato stupore quotidianamente per chi diceva bugie, era ipocrita, tradiva, imbrogliava, non si impegnava nelle cose e nelle relazioni e proclamava parimenti amore, ammirazione per la mia persona e per la mia trasparenza.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ne dubitgnuno ha i suoi gusti e la poligamia può essere uno di questi...Ma che ci
> si sposa a fare allora no? Io no ne facciouna questione morale ma se uno ha voglia di avere
> 40 amanti (per modo di dire) contemporaneamente sono fatti suoi.Ma non sarebbe piu semplice e rilassante non sposarsi
> e fare quello che vuole piuttosto che stressarsi
> ...


Mi sembra che non ti abbia dato nessuno ancora la risposta a questa domanda.
Da single si può riuscire a scopare ma non con certezza, inoltre le persone con le quali si scopa potrebbero voler far evolvere il rapporto.
Invece sposandosi c'è il sesso assicurato a casa, qualora non si riuscisse a raccattarne in giro, oltre a sicurezza di accudimento che sempre comodo fa, non è bello presentarsi da un'amante con mutande e calzini sporchi.


----------



## Eratò (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non ti abbia dato nessuno ancora la risposta a questa domanda.
> Da single si può riuscire a scopare ma non con certezza, inoltre le persone con le quali si scopa potrebbero voler far evolvere il rapporto.
> Invece sposandosi c'è il sesso assicurato a casa, qualora non si riuscisse a raccattarne in giro, oltre a sicurezza di accudimento che sempre comodo fa, non è bello presentarsi da un'amante con mutande e calzini sporchi.


Un uomo che si sposa partendo con queste idee non solo è uno senza  palle e un emerito idiota ma se ti tradisce lo fai pacco regalo e lo regali a quel altra poveretta del amante specificando NON ME LO RIMANDARE
 DIETROapa:Amen


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non è bello presentarsi da un'amante con mutande e calzini sporchi.


Sudati fradici, sanguinanti per una caduta, dopo un giro in bici per i boschi come scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Un uomo che si sposa partendo con queste idee non solo è uno senza  palle e un emerito idiota ma se ti tradisce lo fai pacco regalo e lo regali a quel altra poveretta del amante specificando NON ME LO RIMANDARE
> DIETROapa:Amen


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sudati fradici, sanguinanti per una caduta, dopo un giro in bici per i boschi come scusa?


 tanto la capacità di inventare balle c'è.


----------



## Eratò (17 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se lo fai per forza, certo che fa male.
> 
> Dev'essere un'esigenza che nasce spontanea, non un obbligo.


È vero ma secondo me dipende molto anche
dal modo di affrontare le situazioni in base al carattere.C'è chi reagisce subito e chi si chiude in se stesso.Io ad esempio dopo aver scoperto il tradimento provai disgusto per tutto il genere maschile, figuriamoci fare sesso.....!Non parlavo con nessuno, mutismo assoluto.Stavo da sola a leccarmi le ferite


----------



## Eratò (17 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dopo aver scoperto di essere stata tradita ho frequentato un paio di ragazzi, poi ho conosciuto il mio ex, F., e con lui ho fatto sesso, due mesi dopo il tradimento circa.
> 
> Con il fedifrago è capitato parecchi mesi dopo... però a dir la verità avevo molta voglia di lui. Non tanto per ripicca, o per attrazione fisica e basta - alla facocera comunque il solo fatto di sentirmi e vedermi ancora è stato tradimento.
> Ero ancora innamorata di lui e volevo sentirmi sua.


Ti sei sentita meglio a quel momento e adesso state per sposarvi e questo è l'importante.AUGURONI DI CUORE.Il resto è semplicemente passato e adesso siete piu forti.
Poi per quanto riguarda le reazioni di ognuno
io odio giudicare perché per me non esistono
reazioni migliori o peggiori ma reazioni diverse come diverse sono le persone...il resto è storia:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi intrometto.
> 
> La vendetta porta danni per il semplice fatto che non porta alcun tipo di beneficio concreto e principalmente permanente nel tempo.
> 
> ...


quotone, anche per quello di prima ma non voglio far schiattare i mouse


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ne dubitgnuno ha i suoi gusti e la poligamia può essere uno di questi...Ma che ci
> si sposa a fare allora no? Io no ne facciouna questione morale ma se uno ha voglia di avere
> 40 amanti (per modo di dire) contemporaneamente sono fatti suoi.Ma non sarebbe piu semplice e rilassante non sposarsi
> e fare quello che vuole piuttosto che stressarsi
> ...


Forse perche' uno vuole una famiglia e al contempo un'amante?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Forse perche' uno vuole una famiglia e al contempo un'amante?


E chi sei, il sultano del Brunei? E la moglie in tutto questo ha voce in capitolo o è un mobile di casa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E chi sei, il sultano del Brunei? E la moglie in tutto questo ha voce in capitolo o è un mobile di casa?


Mi associo al benvenuto, albertooneoneone:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi associo al benvenuto, albertooneoneone:mrgreen:


ma quale benvenuto e benvenuto,.,...hai visto? direi di no..


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale benvenuto e benvenuto,.,...hai visto? direi di no..


era sparito il post, ho capito solo che ha deciso di farsi l'amante. Di che marca l'ha scritto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi associo al benvenuto, albertooneoneone:mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era sparito il post, ho capito solo che ha deciso di farsi l'amante. Di che marca l'ha scritto?


come sparito? addirittura?
ha fatto una corsa all orgasmo vaginale della moglie.....
siccome per 30anni la moglie non ha avuto orgasmi vaginali adesso lui ha un amante platonica e una vera in carbe ed ossa.....che ovviamente prova orgamsi vaginali...
la domanda non la ricordo cmq aveva precisato che non voleva moralismi....
cosi nicka ha rispopsto solo chiedendo perche stesse facendo la corsa all orgamso vaginale...
io ho dato una mia lettura della cosa e lui si e' risentito dicendo che siamo state moralsite e se ne e' andato.
avevo anche scritto benvenuto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era sparito il post, ho capito solo che ha deciso di farsi l'amante. Di che marca l'ha scritto?




:risata::risata::risata: La marca non la so, ma la condizione posta era che provasse l'orgasmo vaginale. Però ho potuto leggere solo i commenti, non i versi originali. Un vero peccato, mi sa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come sparito? addirittura?
> ha fatto una corsa all orgasmo vaginale della moglie.....
> siccome per 30anni la moglie non ha avuto orgasmi vaginali adesso lui ha un amante platonica e una vera in carbe ed ossa.....che ovviamente prova orgamsi vaginali...
> la domanda non la ricordo cmq aveva precisato che non voleva moralismi....
> ...


ah vabbè, il solito fake che arriva, urlaa: 'MORALISTI' e se ne va. Sarà il cugino di Aristopippo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come sparito? addirittura?
> ha fatto una corsa all orgasmo vaginale della moglie.....
> siccome per 30anni la moglie non ha avuto orgasmi vaginali adesso lui ha un amante platonica e una vera in carbe ed ossa.....che ovviamente prova orgamsi vaginali...
> la domanda non la ricordo cmq aveva precisato che non voleva moralismi....
> ...



aspetta, aspetta, dove scappi? Tu hai potuto leggere l'opera non interpolata 
Che ha chiesto alla moglie (e le rinfacciava di non aver fatto, visto che lui lavava i piatti, metteva a posto i letti :unhappy: etc)?
La curiosità mi attanaglia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah vabbè, il solito fake che arriva, urlaa: 'MORALISTI' e se ne va. Sarà il cugino di Aristopippo.


lascia stare, che Aristopippo c'ha un sacco di amiche, nevvero? :sorriso2:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, aspetta, dove scappi? Tu hai potuto leggere l'opera non interpolata
> Che ha chiesto alla moglie (e le rinfacciava di non aver fatto, visto che lui lavava i piatti, metteva a posto i letti :unhappy: etc)?
> La curiosità mi attanaglia.


La moglie diceva che era appagata dei suoi clitoridei orgasmi e lui invece chiedeva che lei si impegnasse a provare pure quello vaginale...e non capiva perchè lei non volesse...
Cazzo, una sola cosa chiedeva!!!

Edito e aggiungo!
La moglie di costui è multiorgasmica, ma solo di clitoride...e la cosa lo turba evidentemente...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, aspetta, dove scappi? Tu hai potuto leggere l'opera non interpolata
> Che ha chiesto alla moglie (e le rinfacciava di non aver fatto, visto che lui lavava i piatti, metteva a posto i letti :unhappy: etc)?
> La curiosità mi attanaglia.


non l ha specificato. ha detto che le ha chiesto in modo gentile di provare qualcosa per 30 anni per avere l orgasmo. si e elui non capisce perche deve lavare i piatti ma la moglie non gli concede di provare a avere un orgamso vaginale.....
non ha molto senso la storia....non ti pare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lascia stare, che Aristopippo c'ha un sacco di amiche, nevvero? :sorriso2:


eh oh, mica potevo discriminarlo perchè era una banana, checchè ne pensi di me Principessa, io sono equa e solidale


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie diceva che era appagata dei suoi clitoridei orgasmi e lui invece chiedeva che lei si impegnasse a provare pure quello vaginale...e non capiva perchè lei non volesse...
> Cazzo, una sola cosa chiedeva!!!


siamo due pettegolone


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie diceva che era appagata dei suoi clitoridei orgasmi e lui invece chiedeva che lei si impegnasse a provare pure quello vaginale...e non capiva perchè lei non volesse...
> Cazzo, una sola cosa chiedeva!!!
> 
> Edito e aggiungo!
> La moglie di costui è multiorgasmica, ma solo di clitoride...e la cosa lo turba evidentemente...


ma che, le cercava il pulsante? :sorpreso:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> siamo due pettegolone


Se si risente che almeno ne abbia motivo.
Mi infastidisco quando la gente parte per la tangente senza un perchè valido...


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie diceva che era appagata dei suoi clitoridei orgasmi e lui invece chiedeva che lei si impegnasse a provare pure quello vaginale...e non capiva perchè lei non volesse...
> *Cazzo, una sola cosa chiedeva*!!!


e di contro avrebbe continuato a lavare i piatti, a fare i letti, a spolverare, a lavare i vetri, a fare la spesa, a lavare la verdura, a stirare, ad attaccare la lavatrice, ad accudire i figli, a far fare i compiti ai figli, a dare il bianco in casa, a lavare la macchina e a lavorare in ufficio e lo stipendio lo avrebbe portato intero a casa :up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che, le cercava il pulsante? :sorpreso:


Eh no!
Il pulsante sta fuori e funziona benissimo...:mrgreen::carneval::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La moglie diceva che era appagata dei suoi clitoridei orgasmi e lui invece chiedeva che lei si impegnasse a provare pure quello vaginale...e non capiva perchè lei non volesse...
> Cazzo, una sola cosa chiedeva!!!
> 
> Edito e aggiungo!
> La moglie di costui è multiorgasmica, ma solo di clitoride...e la cosa lo turba evidentemente...


queste donne che non capiscono il significato dell'impegno nel matrimonio...:blank:

Ma a lui... di che tipo fosse l'orgasmo... chegliefregava?
vabbè, misteri che noi moralisti non capiremo mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh oh, mica potevo discriminarlo perchè era una banana, checchè ne pensi di me Principessa, io sono equa e solidale



sseee, ssseee


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e di contro avrebbe continuato a lavare i piatti, a fare i letti, a spolverare, a lavare i vetri, a fare la spesa, a lavare la verdura, a stirare, ad attaccare la lavatrice, ad accudire i figli, a far fare i compiti ai figli, a dare il bianco in casa, a lavare la macchina e a lavorare in ufficio e lo stipendio lo avrebbe portato intero a casa :up:


Che brutta gente che gira...gente che nega un orgasmo vaginale...
Io mi nasconderei...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!
> Il pulsante sta fuori e funziona benissimo...:mrgreen::carneval::carneval::rotfl:



....ma lui questo lo sapeva?    :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non l ha specificato. ha detto che le ha chiesto in modo gentile di provare qualcosa per 30 anni per avere l orgasmo. si e elui non capisce perche deve lavare i piatti ma la moglie non gli concede di provare a avere un orgamso vaginale.....
> non ha molto senso la storia....non ti pare?


mi gira un poco la testa, in effetti.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> queste donne che non capiscono il significato dell'impegno nel matrimonio...:blank:
> 
> Ma a lui... di che tipo fosse l'orgasmo... chegliefregava?
> vabbè, misteri che noi moralisti non capiremo mai.


Il vero significato di "dovere coniugale" per una donna è l'imperativo: REGALA AL TUO UOMO L'ORGASMO VAGINALE AFFINCHE' EGLI NON TI TRADISCA PER AVER PROVA CHE ESISTE!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ....ma lui questo lo sapeva?    :singleeye:


si certo ma a lui non opiaceva che lei avesse solo orgamsi clitoridei...capisci? manco li dovesse avere lui....


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi gira un poco la testa, in effetti.


ti capisco....io ci sono rimasta male....ieri il conte mi ha detto che sono acida sempre di piu....(te credo.....dal miele al formaggio)
e cosi avevo pensato di essere carina...e nemmeno quello va piu bene qui dentor...


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ....ma lui questo lo sapeva?    :singleeye:


Certo che lo sapeva, lei è multiorgasmica così...e credo lo sia con lui...ma lui proprio non gli andava nel cervello il fatto che non lo provasse vaginale, nonostante l'abbia supplicata di provare...

E alla fine ha concluso dicendo che con l'amante ha FINALMENTE trovato una che prova orgasmi vaginali...

Ma io sono moralista...quindi non so nemmeno di che sto a parlare! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si certo ma a lui non opiaceva che lei avesse solo orgamsi clitoridei...capisci? manco li dovesse avere lui....


ho un sospetto. ehm... ma sopra i 22 cm si può chiamare ancora clitoride? (cit)


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho un sospetto. ehm... ma sopra i 22 cm si può chiamare ancora clitoride? (cit)


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkJBJoR7IoA‎[/video]


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che brutta gente che gira...gente che nega un orgasmo vaginale...
> Io mi nasconderei...



ma come si fa.... :smile:


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho un sospetto. ehm... ma sopra i 22 cm si può chiamare ancora clitoride? (cit)


proboscide?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> proboscide?


ehm... Gas... ecco... mi hai messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè... ehm.
Facciamo così: l'hai mai visto un elefante?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Una delle rivendicazioni più esilaranti che abbia mai letto


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... Gas... ecco... mi hai messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè... ehm.
> Facciamo così: l'hai mai visto un elefante?


da davanti o dal di dietro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi gira un poco la testa, in effetti.


io mi lambicco il cervello. Che le avrà mai chiesto per 30 anni 30 di provare al fine di ottenere il sacro graal dell'orgasmo? E perché a lui gliene fregava così tanto di che tipo di orgasmo fosse?  ... pensieri troppi difficili per me...


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io mi lambicco il cervello. Che le avrà mai chiesto per 30 anni 30 di provare al fine di ottenere il sacro graal dell'orgasmo? E perché a lui gliene fregava così tanto di che tipo di orgasmo fosse?  ... pensieri troppi difficili per me...


manco lo provasse lui


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si certo ma a lui non opiaceva che lei avesse solo orgamsi clitoridei...capisci? manco li dovesse avere lui....


eh, l'orgasmo clitorideo si ottiene anche a vuoto 

lui voleva avere la prova inconfutabile che il suo pisello fosse orgasmico, mi sa 

anzi che non le ha proposto di infibularla (senza cucirla, eh) per vedere se sentiva qualcosa :singleeye:


che gente strana che c'è in giro...


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che lo sapeva, lei è multiorgasmica così...e credo lo sia con lui...ma lui proprio non gli andava nel cervello il fatto che non lo provasse vaginale, nonostante l'abbia supplicata di provare...
> 
> E alla fine ha concluso dicendo che con l'amante *ha FINALMENTE trovato una che prova orgasmi vaginali*...
> 
> Ma io sono moralista...quindi non so nemmeno di che sto a parlare! :carneval:


Gliel'ha chiesto prima di sceglierla come amante?

Cercava una che provasse orgasmi vaginali?


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, l'orgasmo clitorideo si ottiene anche a vuoto
> 
> lui voleva avere la prova inconfutabile che il suo pisello fosse orgasmico, mi sa
> 
> ...



a me sta gente fa paura


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me sta gente fa paura


Tranquilla Simy che noi fighette di legno stiamo in una botte di ferro :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me sta gente fa paura



dillo a me....:scared:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquilla Simy che noi fighette di legno stiamo in una botte di ferro :rotfl:



e c'hai ragione pure te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquilla Simy che noi fighette di legno stiamo in una botte di ferro :rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> e c'hai ragione pure te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata:




anche tu sei in una botte di ferro amica


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche tu sei in una botte di ferro amica


e per chi m'hai preso? Per quello, ridevo. Enorme, botte


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me sta gente fa paura


E meno male che la cultura dell'orgasmo ombelicale è ancora confinata a pochi eletti...


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e per chi m'hai preso? Per quello, ridevo. Enorme, botte



:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E meno male che la cultura dell'orgasmo ombelicale è ancora confinata a pochi eletti...


:risata:

oddio muoro


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E meno male che la cultura dell'*orgasmo ombelicale* è ancora confinata a pochi eletti...



ahahahaha


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E meno male che la cultura dell'orgasmo ombelicale è ancora confinata a pochi eletti...


È l'orgasmo mentale che manca...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È l'orgasmo mentale che manca...


Il mio preferito...
QUello si che mi svuota
Il cervello che eiacula...:smile:


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio preferito...
> QUello si che mi svuota
> Il cervello che eiacula...:smile:


:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'orgasmo vaginale, per questo plebeo, sarebbe quello ottenuto tramite penetrazione, giusto?...
> 
> Sono sempre contro gli attacchi alle new entries ma stavolta sono contenta che se ne sia andato.


Vedi? È passato alla fine che è stato attaccato...cosa assolutamente non vera!
Gli è stata rivolta una domanda sola e lui è scappato offeso gridando all'attacco...ovviamente senza rispondere...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E meno male che la cultura dell'orgasmo ombelicale è ancora confinata a pochi eletti...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:con questa hai guadagnato 100 punti


----------



## alberto111 (3 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come sparito? addirittura?
> ha fatto una corsa all orgasmo vaginale della moglie.....
> siccome per 30anni la moglie non ha avuto orgasmi vaginali adesso lui ha un amante platonica e una vera in carbe ed ossa.....che ovviamente prova orgamsi vaginali...
> la domanda non la ricordo cmq aveva precisato che non voleva moralismi....
> ...


ah ah ah grazie del benvenuto


----------



## georgemary (5 Maggio 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> ah ah ah grazie del benvenuto


Ma lui sostiene che le sue domande non riguardassero l'orgasmo vaginale per questo si è arrabbiato, io comunque non ho capito ancora che consigli volesse.
Mi pare di aver letto che si è innamorato dell'amante quindi non vedo perché continuare l'altra storia seppur platonica con l'altra compagna. Ma forse essendo scappato non ho capito tutto


----------



## Eratò (6 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma lui sostiene che le sue domande non riguardassero l'orgasmo vaginale per questo si è arrabbiato, io comunque non ho capito ancora che consigli volesse.
> Mi pare di aver letto che si è innamorato dell'amante quindi non vedo perché continuare l'altra storia seppur platonica con l'altra compagna. Ma forse essendo scappato non ho capito tutto


Forse un po'confuso? I tradimenti fanno spesso quest'effetto....


----------



## Esperanta (6 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> uno lo saprà che non sopporta la monogamia e non si sposa? fa bene anzi benissimo perche conosce se stesso.ma chi lo sa e si sposa lo stesso che si sposa a fare?


Non ho letto tutto tutte le risposte del topic, penso quindi che scriverò qualcosa che avranno scritto anche altri: queste persone dovrebbero non sposarsi ma dal momento che si sposano allora trovo più calzante che si mettano in mente di far coppia ed eventualmente sposarsi con chi la pensa come loro.
Il tradimento di regola e sistematico nei confronti di un partner fedele di default è veramente irrispettoso e crudele


----------



## Diletta (7 Maggio 2014)

Esperanta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto tutte le risposte del topic, penso quindi che scriverò qualcosa che avranno scritto anche altri: queste persone dovrebbero non sposarsi ma dal momento che si sposano allora trovo più calzante che si mettano in mente di far coppia ed eventualmente sposarsi con chi la pensa come loro.
> *Il tradimento di regola e sistematico nei confronti di un partner fedele di default è veramente irrispettoso e crudele[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicola (7 Maggio 2014)

Però riflettiamo un attimo su queste tue parole:
l'aggettivo crudele mi sembra eccessivo...*parlando di tradimenti "leggeri" cioè di avventure sessuali a breve o brevissima durata, in pratica questi non tolgono niente al partner fedele, che di solito non ha neanche un minimo sentore di dubbio.
*In linea di principio, invece, questi atti sono riprovevoli dal punto di vista morale, quindi altamente irrispettosi e offensivi e su questo non ci piove.
Lo sforzo più grande, per come sono fatta io, è proprio riuscire a passare sopra questo aspetto, ma forse è uno sforzo di tutti.[/QUOTE]

Diletta, ma sei sicura di quello che hai scritto?? 
Come non tolgono niente?? Non tolgono il rispetto verso il partner tradito? non tolgono l'armonia che viene a mancare? non tolgono la solidità della coppia?? non tolgono la fiducia del tradito verso il traditore?? E l'amor proprio del tradito non viene calpestato?? Mi sei sempre sembrata molto razionale in altri tuoi interventi, ma oggi, mi spiace, sei fuori strada.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però riflettiamo un attimo su queste tue parole:
> l'aggettivo crudele mi sembra eccessivo...parlando di tradimenti "leggeri" cioè di avventure sessuali a breve o brevissima durata, in pratica questi non tolgono niente al partner fedele, che di solito non ha neanche un minimo sentore di dubbio.
> In linea di principio, invece, questi atti sono riprovevoli dal punto di vista morale, quindi altamente irrispettosi e offensivi e su questo non ci piove.
> Lo sforzo più grande, per come sono fatta io, è proprio riuscire a passare sopra questo aspetto, ma forse è uno sforzo di tutti.


 prima di tutto stai quotando come lothar...e ciò è piuttosto grave, in secondo luogo un tradimento almeno un po' di rispetto lo toglie sempre rimanendo comunque una forma di egoismo.
che poi ci sia tanta differenza da caso a caso è un discorso diverso


----------



## Esperanta (7 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però riflettiamo un attimo su queste tue parole:
> l'aggettivo crudele mi sembra eccessivo...parlando di tradimenti "leggeri" cioè di avventure sessuali a breve o brevissima durata, in pratica questi non tolgono niente al partner fedele, che di solito non ha neanche un minimo sentore di dubbio.
> In linea di principio, invece, questi atti sono riprovevoli dal punto di vista morale, quindi altamente irrispettosi e offensivi e su questo non ci piove.
> Lo sforzo più grande, per come sono fatta io, è proprio riuscire a passare sopra questo aspetto, ma forse è uno sforzo di tutti.


Ho definito crudele l'atteggiamento mentale del traditore sistematico che, pur sapendo quanto il partner tenga all'esclusività della coppia (benomale il 90 % delle stesse, ho idea) sceglie (o segue semplicemente la sua natura, qui non saprei come definire la cosa) di tradirlo ugualmente ogni qual volta glie ne si presenti occasione.. a me sembra crudele come cosa, a te no?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima di tutto *stai quotando come lothar...e ciò è piuttosto grave*, in secondo luogo un tradimento almeno un po' di rispetto lo toglie sempre rimanendo comunque una forma di egoismo.
> che poi ci sia tanta differenza da caso a caso è un discorso diverso



Altroché se toglie rispetto!


----------

